# Suivi UPS Macbookpro 2011



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

J'ai remarqué qu'ont étaient nombreux a s'impatienter concernant les délais de livraison de nos précieux .

Je crée donc un topic  

Pour ma pars j'ai passé commandé le 1 mars et voici mon suivi :

Voir la pièce jointe 51972


Suivi d 'autre membre :


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

C'est cool de ta part, merci


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

Oui je suis comme ça moi !
Quand je peux rendre service


----------



## Kriquet (7 Mars 2011)

moi j'en ai commandé un ce matin, livraison à priori entre le 14 et le 17.


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

Je trouve quand même dommage qu ils annoncent sur le site Apple 48h alors qu il faut compter réellement 15 jours.

J aurais jamais pensé que ça vienne de chine .


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Je trouve quand même dommage qu ils annoncent sur le site Apple 48h alors qu il faut compter réellement 15 jours.
> 
> J aurais jamais pensé que ça vienne de chine .



Apparemment, c'est que pour les CTO (configuration sur mesure) ou pour les tout nouveaux modèles. Pour l'Europe, il me semble qu'ils ont une plateforme aux Pays-Bas.


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

Ha ok je savais pas je suis pas trop choqué d' attendre Pour un nouveau produit mais qu il prévienne .

J ai découvert le délais une fois la transaction effectué


----------



## Kriquet (7 Mars 2011)

je confirme, moi j'ai une CTO et ils m'indiquent un temps nettement supérieur à 48hs


----------



## Ekow (7 Mars 2011)

Le délai d'expédition est de 24 à 48h pour les modèles de base, une fois que le produit est dit expédié, ce n'est pas du ressort d'Apple d'assurer la livraison.


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Le délai d'expédition est de 24 à 48h pour les modèles de base, une fois que le produit est dit expédié, ce n'est pas du ressort d'Apple d'assurer la livraison.



Oui bien sur et pourquoi pas mettre expédition le jour même puis envoi par container avec 2 mois de délais.

Non sérieusement ça induit en erreur c est du matériel a usage professionnel il est important qu on sache si c'est 3 ou 15 jours


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

Ekow a dit:


> Le délai d'expédition est de 24 à 48h pour les modèles de base, une fois que le produit est dit expédié, ce n'est pas du ressort d'Apple d'assurer la livraison.



J'avoue que préciser l'origine de l'envoi (pour permettre au client de faire une estimation de la durée de livraison) ne ferait pas de mal à Apple...


----------



## guiomm (7 Mars 2011)

et comment vous avez ça vous ?

perso je me suis commandé un 13' i5 ce matin (2011) et j'ai juste ajouté une télécommande et un 500go , et ils m'annoncent entre le 16 et le 21 !

comment vous arrivez sur ce truc d'UPS ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------

et les délais indiqués en tout début de commande sont ils respectés ? on m'annonce entre le 15 et le 21 mars, ça me semble long non, pas de possibilité que je l'ai avant ?


----------



## ncocacola (7 Mars 2011)

Perso, j'ai commandé le mien le 01/03 au soir et je l'ai reçu le 04/03 au matin (en passant par la Chine, la Corée, le Kazakhstan, la Pologne, l'Allemagne, pour arriver au Royaume-Uni).

Je vois pas où vous allez chercher vos 15 jours.


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

C est au bout de 2 ou 3 jours quand le colis est expédié qu ils te donneront le numéro de suivi UPS

Moi j avais au départ ce mail :

"Nous estimons que votre commande sera expédiée par la poste au plus tard 1-3 jours ouvrables. 
Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée à l'adresse de livraison souhaitée le ou avant le 09 Mar, 2011 - 14 Mar, 2011."

Maintenant la livraison est prévu le 11/03


----------



## guiomm (7 Mars 2011)

bin c'est peut être que j'ai changé le disque dur pour un plus gros, et  la télécommande, ce n'est plus le modèle "de base"...
bizzare quand même, j'imagine qu'ils en ont d'avance !


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

ncocacola a dit:


> Perso, j'ai commandé le mien le 01/03 au soir et je l'ai reçu le 04/03 au matin (en passant par la Chine, la Corée, le Kazakhstan, la Pologne, l'Allemagne, pour arriver au Royaume-Uni).
> 
> Je vois pas où vous allez chercher vos 15 jours.



En effet le compte est bon maître  Capello 

On est a cran moi depuis dimanche il bouge plus d' Allemagne mon fond d' ecran est le suivi UPS actualisé toute les dix minutes.

La nuit va être longue ....


----------



## guiomm (7 Mars 2011)

je l'ai commandé ce matin à 9h, et pas encore expédié, je sais bien que ça fait que quelques heures, mais pour moi c'en fait énormément ! c'est trop dur, mon premier mac


----------



## mpowder (7 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> bin c'est peut être que j'ai changé le disque dur pour un plus gros, et  la télécommande, ce n'est plus le modèle "de base"...
> bizzare quand même, j'imagine qu'ils en ont d'avance !



Moi j ai seulement pris un disque SSD


----------



## guiomm (7 Mars 2011)

ouép, mais le SSD est un peu cher à mon gout pour seulement 128go (je compte même pas pour une capacité plus grosse), s'il faut je le changerai pour un SSD en mai-juin, quand pas mal de SSD seront sortis et moins cher , mon DD de 500 me fera alors un bon DD externe. 
c'est sûr que le démarrage en 10 secondes ça laisse rêveur !


----------



## Kriquet (7 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> je l'ai commandé ce matin à 9h, et pas encore expédié, je sais bien que ça fait que quelques heures, mais pour moi c'en fait énormément ! c'est trop dur, mon premier mac



exactement la même pour moi, sauf que la commande n'a été faite qu'à 11h40 

mais rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point.


----------



## pirouet (7 Mars 2011)

ncocacola a dit:


> Perso, j'ai commandé le mien le 01/03 au soir et je l'ai reçu le 04/03 au matin (en passant par la Chine, la Corée, le Kazakhstan, la Pologne, l'Allemagne, pour arriver au Royaume-Uni).
> 
> Je vois pas où vous allez chercher vos 15 jours.



Pour les CTO, moi c'est 8-12 jours


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

Ça bouge ....

Voir la pièce jointe 52012


Un peu


----------



## guiomm (8 Mars 2011)

lol 4,8 kg ! il est lourd ton mac !


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

Oui j 'ai pris l'option sécurité avec sa coque coffre fort intégré


----------



## Vavache (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de commander mon premier mac (Macbook Pro 15" 2.2Ghz), et les informations concernant les délais de livraison sont les suivantes :
Nous estimons que votre commande sera expédiée par la poste au plus tard *1-3 jours ouvrables*. 
		Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée  à l'adresse de livraison souhaitée le ou avant le *17 Mar, 2011 - 22 Mar, 2011*.



Je suis déjà impatient!


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

01/04 14h21 Mail Commandé
04/04 09h13 Mail Notification d'expédition
08/04 14h50 Mail Mail de facture et débit de mon compte bancaire

Et toujours le suivi UPS idem au message plus haut


----------



## Schlak (8 Mars 2011)

Voici mon tracking pour les intéressés. Commandé le samedi 26/02, expédié le mardi 01/03 (a 7h heure française), reçu lundi 07/03 à 12h. La mise à jour n'est pas instantané, il est resté tout le WE sur le départ de Chilly Mazarin alors qu'il était à St Jacques. Pour ceux qui habite dans des endroits non ou mal répertoriés par les GPS, il est possible de transmetre des instructions au chauffeur via le site, c'est ce que j'ai fais


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ce petit recap je vais essayer de le bloqué au dépôt UPS

Je vais tenter d' arrêter de regarder le suivi vu que c est pas instantané 


Je suis dans la dernière ligne droite ...


----------



## pirouet (8 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Oui j 'ai pris l'option sécurité avec sa coque coffre fort intégré


Moi aussi Apparemment


----------



## Kriquet (8 Mars 2011)

le mien est toujours pas expédié c'est frustrant


----------



## livaz (8 Mars 2011)

je crois les doigts pour le recevoir après-demain! actuellement il est à  		            	 		              	Warsaw, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Poland


----------



## pirouet (8 Mars 2011)

livaz a dit:


> je crois les doigts pour le recevoir après-demain! actuellement il est à                                                     Warsaw,                                                                                      Poland



ça me paraît compliqué  mais sait-on jamais !

Bizarre, il me mets qu'il est en Allemagne, alors qu'il vient de quitter Shangaï. C'est possible ça ?


----------



## novemberechooscar (8 Mars 2011)

Hello j'ai commandé un Macbook pro sur mesure qui est parti mardi 8 apparement d'après vos tracés UPS ça mets une semaine pour venir ( donc sûrement lundi ou mardi 15? j'aimerai bien car d'après le mail d'expédition le délai de livraison c'est entre le 18 et le 21 mars ...). J'ai l'impression d'être un enfant qui attends le passage du père noël


----------



## pirouet (8 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Hello j'ai commandé un Macbook pro sur mesure qui est parti mardi 8 apparement d'après vos tracés UPS ça mets une semaine pour venir ( donc sûrement lundi ou mardi 15? j'aimerai bien car d'après le mail d'expédition le délai de livraison c'est entre le 18 et le 21 mars ...). J'ai l'impression d'être un enfant qui attends le passage du père noël



J'ai commandé le mien sur mesure également le 3 (jeudi dernier) et il est seulement en cours de transit, livraison prévue pour mardi 15


----------



## Kriquet (8 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Hello j'ai commandé un Macbook pro sur mesure qui est parti mardi 8 apparement d'après vos tracés UPS ça mets une semaine pour venir ( donc sûrement lundi ou mardi 15? j'aimerai bien car d'après le mail d'expédition le délai de livraison c'est entre le 18 et le 21 mars ...). J'ai l'impression d'être un enfant qui attends le passage du père noël



le père noel en mars


----------



## novemberechooscar (8 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> le père noel en mars


 Oui il a attendu que le Mac Book Pro sorte et vu que c'est mon anniversaire courant mars ça fait double usage


----------



## Kriquet (8 Mars 2011)

ouais bein si il pouvait hater les rennes là, ça serait moins dur d'attendre :rose:


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> ça me paraît compliqué  mais sait-on jamais !
> 
> Bizarre, il me mets qu'il est en Allemagne, alors qu'il vient de quitter Shangaï. C'est possible ça ?



Le Problème c est que le suivi UPS prend en compte d' une part le colis physique et d' autre part les documents douanier


----------



## guiomm (8 Mars 2011)

Toujours pas expédié !


----------



## Kriquet (8 Mars 2011)

ni moi !! j'en peux plus, la touche F5 fatigue :mouais::rateau:


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

Bon je pronostic pour vous deux un petit message a 9h00 jeudi matin vous annonçant le départ du colis 

Il va falloir être courageux encore quelque jours ....


----------



## k-nabeesse (8 Mars 2011)

Location	Date	Local Time	ActivityWhat's this?
Warsaw, Poland	08/03/2011	21:14	Departure Scan
08/03/2011	18:14	Arrival Scan
Almaty, Kazakhstan	08/03/2011	17:31	Departure Scan
08/03/2011	15:26	Arrival Scan
Koeln, Germany	08/03/2011	8:23	Package data processed by brokerage Waiting for clearance / Released by clearing agency Now in-transit for delivery
Incheon, Korea, Republic of	08/03/2011	11:58	Departure Scan
08/03/2011	10:24	Arrival Scan
Shanghai, China	08/03/2011	7:41	Departure Scan
Koeln, Germany	07/03/2011	23:13	Package data processed by brokerage Waiting for clearance
Shanghai, China	08/03/2011	0:01	Export Scan
Shanghai, China	07/03/2011	23:48	Hub Scan
China	07/03/2011	8:24	Order Processed: Ready for UPS

C'est mon suivis actuellement, et ma date de livraison prévu est le 9/03 donc à mon avis c'est mort pour demain


----------



## guiomm (8 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Bon je pronostic pour vous deux un petit message a 9h00 jeudi matin vous annonçant le départ du colis
> 
> Il va falloir être courageux encore quelque jours ....



Jeudi !
mais je l'ai commandé lundi !
l'expédition 1 à 3 jours elle est plutôt en 4 alors!

j'ai un cousin qui a commandé un mac un peu après Noël, il était chez lui en 24h (je sais pas par où il est passé).


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

K-nabeesse tiens nous au courant le tiens a fait plus de trajet en deux jours que le mien en quatre.

Avais tu une personnalisation de configue ?




guiomm a dit:


> Jeudi !
> mais je l'ai commandé lundi !
> l'expédition 1 à 3 jours elle est plutôt en 4 alors!
> 
> j'ai un cousin qui a commandé un mac un peu après Noël, il était chez lui en 24h (je sais pas par où il est passé).



1 a 3 jours :

Tu commande lundi donc :

mardi ça fait 1 Jours
Mercredi 2 jours 
Jeudi 3 jours


----------



## Kriquet (8 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> 1 a 3 jours :
> 
> Tu commande lundi donc :
> 
> ...



exact, le jour de la commande ne compte pas !


----------



## pirouet (8 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> exact, le jour de la commande ne compte pas !



euh, compte en heures si ça peut t'aider  3 jours = 72h ==> 1 jour = 24h après ta commande; 2 jours = 48h après ta commande, etc. Tu tombes sur jeudi


----------



## mpowder (8 Mars 2011)

Le retour du jedi

Entre le mecredaille et le vendredaille 

Ok je vais me coucher bonne nuit avec plein de rêve de MacBook pro


----------



## Juju7727 (9 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai eu de la chance ou non mais j'ai commandé le mien dimanche (6/03/11) en fin d'après midi et il est parti le lundi matin de shanghai alors que c'est un 15" avec option haute résolution annonce sous 1 à 3 jours. 

La date de livraison annoncée par Apple entre le 14 et le 17 de souvenir. On se dit mince ca fait long. Et au final on m'annonce le 11 puis ca reste en lecture importation sur Shanghai, la livraison passe au 14 mars. On se dit le weekend va être très très long LOL. Et le suivi avance et ce soit il est a Cologne en lecture d'importation avec comme date de livraison vendredi 11 mars. On croise les doigts. Je vous mets le suivi en ligne des que c'est reçu ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h53 ----------

K-nabeesse nos MacBook sont sur les mêmes vols ;-)


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai eu de la chance ou non mais j'ai commandé le mien dimanche (6/03/11) en fin d'après midi et il est parti le lundi matin de shanghai alors que c'est un 15" avec option haute résolution annonce sous 1 à 3 jours.
> 
> La date de livraison annoncée par Apple entre le 14 et le 17 de souvenir. On se dit mince ca fait long. Et au final on m'annonce le 11 puis ca reste en lecture importation sur Shanghai, la livraison passe au 14 mars. On se dit le weekend va être très très long LOL. Et le suivi avance et ce soit il est a Cologne en lecture d'importation avec comme date de livraison vendredi 11 mars. On croise les doigts. Je vous mets le suivi en ligne des que c'est reçu ;-)
> 
> ...


Vous avez de la chance moi quand je vais dans le suivi (il est parti le 8 mars) j'ai encore rien de marqué je sais pas où il est. C'est marqué *En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur...* 

La date que j'ai dans le suivi d'expédition est le 19 mars alors que dans ma commande c'est marqué délai estimé de livraison 11/16 mars... que de suspens 
Dans le mode de livraison c'est écrit *Merge In Tnst NL Til* mince c'est pas UPS qui va me livrer? Apparement Tnst NL voudrai dire transit Neederland il va passer par les pays bas le mien...


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 52182


Ça sent bon tout ça.

En même temps pour le moment on se dirige droit vers la date annoncé au départ par UPS


----------



## k-nabeesse (9 Mars 2011)

Wouhou:

La Farlede, France	09/03/2011	8:46	En cours de livraison
09/03/2011	8:10	Lecture à l'arrivée
Marignane, France	09/03/2011	6:48	Lecture au départ
09/03/2011	5:12	Lecture à l'arrivée


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Wouhou:
> 
> La Farlede, France    09/03/2011    8:46    En cours de livraison
> 09/03/2011    8:10    Lecture à l'arrivée
> ...




Trop bizarre ton trajet il passe de  Pologne a Marignane a moins que UPS est une ligne d'avion Nord (Paris) et sud (Marignane).

ET reste en camion  

Moi c'est Lyon snif

Un conseil bouge plus de chez toi CHANCEUX !!!


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Wouhou:
> 
> La Farlede, France    09/03/2011    8:46    En cours de livraison
> 09/03/2011    8:10    Lecture à l'arrivée
> ...


 
 Il est parti le 7 et arrive le 9?!!! 2 jours j'hallucine veinard!!!


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Vous avez de la chance moi quand je vais dans le suivi (il est parti le 8 mars) j'ai encore rien de marqué je sais pas où il est. C'est marqué *En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur...*
> 
> La date que j'ai dans le suivi d'expédition est le 19 mars alors que dans ma commande c'est marqué délai estimé de livraison 11/16 mars... que de suspens
> Dans le mode de livraison c'est écrit *Merge In Tnst NL Til* mince c'est pas UPS qui va me livrer? Apparement Tnst NL voudrai dire transit Neederland il va passer par les pays bas le mien...



Si ton colis est expédié tu doit avoir le numéro de tracking a gauche dans ton état de commande que tu colle sur le site UPS


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 52212


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

Lol je viens de lire le test de Macgé qui vient de sortir sur le MBP 13' que j'ai commandé lundi !
"Le meilleur des 13' qu'apple ait sorti" bin j'aime autant c'est la dernière génération quand même, 
il m'ont même rassuré sur la carte graphique, qui est juste légérement inférieure à la 330 des 15' précédents...

ça m'impatiente encore plus !


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Si ton colis est expédié tu doit avoir le numéro de tracking a gauche dans ton état de commande que tu colle sur le site UPS


 Non j'ai rien sur le site france c'est marqué *En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur *Merge in Tnst NL Til c'était sur apple store. com et il n'y avait pas de numéro de tracking UPS  va falloir attendre pour avoir le suivi je pense....


----------



## newmac59 (9 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Non j'ai rien sur le site france c'est marqué *En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur *Merge in Tnst NL Til c'était sur apple store. com et il n'y avait pas de numéro de tracking UPS  va falloir attendre pour avoir le suivi je pense....



Rassures toi je suis dans le même cas que toi, des oubliés d'ups, j'espère juste qu'il est quand même en route  (Commandé le 3 expédié le 4 et tjrs pas de tracking ups ou autre).

Bon du coup je vais plus sortir de chez moi


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

newmac59 a dit:


> Rassures toi je suis dans le même cas que toi, des oubliés d'ups, j'espère juste qu'il est quand même en route  (Commandé le 3 expédié le 4 et tjrs pas de tracking ups ou autre).
> 
> Bon du coup je vais plus sortir de chez moi


 Ils sont partis c'est sûr il va falloir être patient s'occuper pour pas trop y penser  (pinaise il y a IL2 cliffs of dover qui sort le 24 mars en plus) je comprends mieux pourquoi sur youtube il y a tant de vidéos de personnes qui filment le déballage de leur Macbook pro


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

le mien est toujours pas expédié


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> le mien est toujours pas expédié



Normal j'ai dit jeudi matin 9h 

pour ma part :

Chilly Mazarin            09/03/2011                                              12:41                                                  Lecture à l'arrivée 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Roissy Charles de Gaulle,           09/03/2011                              9:00                                                  Lecture au départ


----------



## Yapidk (9 Mars 2011)

Voila mon tracking...
J'ai deja une exception (deja a ce niveau la), en plus ca fait un moment qu'il est a shanghai et en cours de dédouanement.
Je sens que je suis pas sorti du sable encore
Track-MPB


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

Je viens de remarquer un truc: 
sur l'apple store américain, il y a du changement même si ce n'est pas encore expédié:
c'est maintenant marqué "prepared for shipment": en gros c'est prêt a être envoyé, tandis que sur l'apple store français ça n'a pas changé: toujours "pas encore expédié".
fun non ?


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

toi tu t'impatiente vraiment eheh


----------



## ari51 (9 Mars 2011)

Bon courage a tous/toutes je suis passer par la et je vais y re-passer pour le même mac que vous! Gardez votre calme surtout


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

Lol j'avoue là jme lasse d'attendre.
la touche F5 de mon pc commence à s'effacer...


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

facile à dire !!

moi c'est mon premier Mac, je suis switcher 

achat impulsif, je pensais m'acheter le MBP à la rentrée en septembre mais là depuis qu'ils étaient sorti je marronais et j'ai craqué


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> facile à dire !!
> 
> moi c'est mon premier Mac, je suis switcher
> 
> achat impulsif, je pensais m'acheter le MBP à la rentrée en septembre mais là depuis qu'ils étaient sorti je marronais et j'ai craqué



Idem 1e Mac j'ai raclé les fonds de tiroir il m'a couté les deux bras et je suis en ébullition.

J'ai réquisitionné ma femme  pour rester derrière le judas de la porte vendredi toute la journée


----------



## k-nabeesse (9 Mars 2011)

voila pour moi:
La Farlede, France	09/03/2011	12:11	Delivered

2 jours pour faire chine, sud de la france, chapeau UPS


----------



## ari51 (9 Mars 2011)

Ahhhhh les joies des livraisons Apple, que des bons souvenirs... Surtout quand vous vous faites réveiller par le livreur dès le matin c'est vraiment très plaisant! 

Faites-nous partager votre switch une fois reçu


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabesse t'as reçu le tien ??


----------



## k-nabeesse (9 Mars 2011)

Oui !!


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Oui !!



C est indécent de venir nous nargué ici


----------



## ssx92 (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder tu va rire mais j'ai les mêmes info ups que toi donc je peux te dire que nos macbook voyages ensemble! ^^


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Oui !!



bein fais pèter le test alors !!


----------



## Yapidk (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> Oui !!





mpowder a dit:


> C est indécent de venir nous nargué ici



ahah c'est clair, surtout avec un scandaleux (mais heureux) Shanghai - Chez Toi  en deux jours....


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

by the way il est 22h en Chine donc je vais laisser F5 se reposer...


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

ssx92 a dit:


> mpowder tu va rire mais j'ai les mêmes info ups que toi donc je peux te dire que nos macbook voyages ensemble! ^^




J'espère qu'ils vont nous faire des petits IPAD pendant le trajet 


Je suis rassuré j'avais peur qu'il fasse le trajet seul avant  l'adoption

Tu es en région Lyonnaise ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------




Kriquet a dit:


> by the way il est 22h en Chine donc je vais laisser F5 se reposer...



tu dit ça mais j'en crois pas un mot ...............


----------



## ssx92 (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Tu es en région Lyonnaise ?




Non du tout je suis sur Paris alors jespère bien ne pas être obligé d'attendre vendredi pour être livré!

vue que c'est des macbook 2011, ils pourraient faire des ipad 2 ça serait cool!


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> voila pour moi:
> La Farlede, France    09/03/2011    12:11    Delivered
> 
> 2 jours pour faire chine, sud de la france, chapeau UPS


 La chance!!! tu as de la famille qui bosse chez UPS non? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




Kriquet a dit:


> by the way il est 22h en Chine donc je vais laisser F5 se reposer...


 Oui détent toi respire profondément il partira que demain si c'est comme moi tu recevera ton sms de départ en début de soirée.  Il faut 3 jours ouvrables pour que ça soit préparé vu que tu as commandé le 7.  J'avais commandé le 2 donc ils ont préparé le 3 et 4 (5-6 ils se sont reposés normal c'est le week end....) et ça été prêt le lundi 7 et envoyé dans la foulée depuis plus de nouvelle sniif sniff courage!!!! on va se soutenir les uns les autres dans cette terrible attente


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

Bon alors si mon mac est expédie demain comme prétendu par Mpower, alors trajet en deux jours, UPS bosse le samedi?, donc je le reçois samedi ?
lol je rêve ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------

Et comment on fait pour recevoir un sms ?


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Bon alors si mon mac est expédie demain comme prétendu par Mpower, alors trajet en deux jours, UPS bosse le samedi?, donc je le reçois samedi ?
> lol je rêve ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h41 ----------
> ...


 Oui tu rêves guillaume même si ils ferai le trajet en 2j UPS livre pas le week end (dommage  mais tu recevera peut être entre lundi et vendredi pro) pour le sms je crois que j'ai du mettre mon tel lors de la commande ( ça sert parfois au livreur pour prévenir quand il va passer)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

bon au moins il doit être en europe j'ai reçu email de Apple europe: 
*Nous avons le plaisir de vous informer que votre commande est en cours dexpédition.*
*Pour plus de commodité, vos produits vous seront livrés ensemble. Les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés avant de vous être remis.*
*Une fois tous les éléments de votre commande disponible, le numéro de suivi du transporteur vous sera renseigné. Veuillez compter jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés avant la mise à jour du Etat des commandes.*
*Cordialement,
LApple Store en ligne*


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> C est indécent de venir nous nargué ici





novemberechooscar a dit:


> Oui tu rêves guillaume même si ils ferai le trajet en 2j UPS livre pas le week end (dommage  mais tu recevera peut être entre lundi et vendredi pro) pour le sms je crois que j'ai du mettre mon tel lors de la commande ( ça sert parfois au livreur pour prévenir quand il va passer)
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------
> 
> ...




Whaouw 5 jours ouvrés !

Et moi avec ma chance habituelle, il va arrivet soit lundi entre 14 et 18h, soit mardi entre 14 et 18h, parce que c'est les heures où j'ai cours et les seules heures de la semaine où je ne suis pas chez moi !


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

ahhhhhh le lien "consultez l'état de votre commande" du mail initial est H-S


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

J'ai une petite expérience dans le monde du transport et je pense que pour K-nabeesse l'envoi a été mal expedié au départ.

Le colis a loupé le processus douanier car 2 jours c'est le délais normal pour un envoi de document sans douane.

C 'est un gros coup de bol !

Le colis aurais pu être bloqué car manque les factures.

Dans certain cas le transporteur reviens même récupérer le colis livré pour qu'il passe en douane.

Mais dans ce cas précis on connais l'expéditeur donc on se doute du contenu.

Quel était le jour de livraison prévu au départ par UPS ? je serais curieux de savoir


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Whaouw 5 jours ouvrés !
> 
> Et moi avec ma chance habituelle, il va arrivet soit lundi entre 14 et 18h, soit mardi entre 14 et 18h, parce que c'est les heures où j'ai cours et les seules heures de la semaine où je ne suis pas chez moi !


Je pense que quand t'es pas là ils t'appellent pour convenir du meilleur moment ( j'avais commandé un ampli de guitare sur un site allemand et comme j'étais pas là il m'a laissé un message pour convenir d'un jour et d'un horaire de passage. Mais bon c'est clair que quand on attends on veut que ça aille vite


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> J'ai une petite expérience dans le monde du transport et je pense que pour K-nabeesse l'envoi a été mal expedié au départ.
> 
> Le colis a loupé le processus douanier car 2 jours c'est le délais normal pour un envoi de document sans douane.
> 
> ...




et pourquoi j'ai pas des coups de bol comme ça moi ? :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h18 ----------

de toute façon j'en suis convaincu: ce soir je me couche, demain je reçoit à 9h un mail d'expédition comme l'a dit mpowder, et demain aprem je vous fais un petit test avec mon mac.... ouaiouai chine-France ya quoi ? 200 km à tout casser ?


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

up je n'accède plus au suivi de commande sur le site d'Apple


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> up je n'accède plus au suivi de commande sur le site d'Apple



Bizzare, on a commandé en même temps et moi no pb, je crois que si yavé un pb je le sauré dans les 45 secondes de toute façon...


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> up je n'accède plus au suivi de commande sur le site d'Apple




c'est rien ça arrive une fois par semaine de toute façon il est entre les mains d UPS 


Et je vous rappel quand même a tous qu'a priori :


La date d'estimation de livraison donné par UPS le premier jour  est respecté


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

Yapidk a dit:


> Voila mon tracking...
> J'ai deja une exception (deja a ce niveau la), en plus ca fait un moment qu'il est a shanghai et en cours de dédouanement.
> Je sens que je suis pas sorti du sable encore
> Track-MPB


 T'en a de la chance il est parti en même temps que le mien mais tu as le tracking au moins...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------




mpowder a dit:


> c'est rien ça arrive une fois par semaine de toute façon il est entre les mains d UPS
> 
> 
> Et je vous rappel quand même a tous qu'a priori :
> ...


 J'ai des dates différentes c'est laquelle à ton avis? ( dans vos commandes j'ai entre le 11 et le 15 mars et quand je clique sur suivre cette expédition et que j'arrive sur la page suivi d'expédition j'ai date de livraison estimée 19 mars (sujet à changement)...


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Moi je fait confiance a UPS c'est eux qui on ton mac


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Moi je fait confiance a UPS c'est eux qui on ton mac
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 52242
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 52252


 oui bah sur cette feuille là c'est marqué 19 mars j'espère pas car le 19 ils livrent pas faudra attendre le 21 mars pour une commande partie le 8 mars ça fait beaucoup quand même


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Voir la pièce jointe 52262


Je redonne le lien je me suis embrouiller dans les touches


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 52262
> 
> 
> Je redonne le lien je me suis embrouiller dans les touches


 oui normalement ça doit mettre une semaine une fois expédié (c'est pour ça je pense que entre le 11 et le 15 c'est plus probable que le 19) mais j'ai pas encore de feuille de suivi comme la tienne tu l'a eu au bout de combien de jour?


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

je l'ai eu dès que le colis est parti tu as le numéro de tracking UPS dans la fenêtre du transporteur


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> je l'ai eu dès que le colis est parti tu as le numéro de tracking UPS dans la fenêtre du transporteur


Non justement pas encore de numéro... faut attendre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------

Bon j'ai pas de numéro de tracking mais je reçois les mails d'apple europe:

*Nous vous remercions d'avoir récemment passé commande sur l'Apple Store. *
*Vous avez reçu, il y a peu, un avis d'expédition de votre commande. Il se peut, malheureusement, que la date de livraison indiquée dans cet e-mail ait été erronée. *
*Pour obtenir une estimation actualisée de la date de livraison de votre commande, veuillez consulter la page **État des commandes.*
*Nous vous prions de bien vouloir nous excuser du désagrément occasionné. *
*Cordialement, *
*L'équipe Apple Store *
Je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sent pas **

Bon je viens d'appeller Apple donc ma souris est dans le dépôt en Hollande et mon MBP est en construction en Chine, ils doivent être rassemblé le 12 en Hollande et seulement ce jour là j'aurai mon numéro de tracking d'un transporteur (apparement il y a beaucoup de commande de MPB en ce moment) l'opératrice était sympa au tel et m'a donné de suite les infos c'est déjà ça....


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Oh je sent pas ton truc je voudrais pas être a ta place ça semble sortir d' une procédure classique .

Je veux pas être alarmiste mais c est mon ressenti les délais vont sûrement être plus long


----------



## Manetheren (9 Mars 2011)

Mon 17" (DD 7200, clavier anglais intern, remote) commandé hier début d'après-midi n'est pas encore expédié  
Je sens que ça va être long, d'autant plus qu'il remplace mon PowerBook G4 17" de 2004


----------



## pirouet (9 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> Mon 17" (DD 7200, clavier anglais intern, remote) commandé hier début d'après-midi n'est pas encore expédié
> Je sens que ça va être long, d'autant plus qu'il remplace mon PowerBook G4 17" de 2004



Je viens d'apprendre que les accessoires (genre adaptateur, remote, etc) sont expédiés depuis l'Europe (Hollande me semble), donc Apple rassemble le tout avant de l'expédier. J'ai fait cette bêtise d'acheter un accessoire, donc si vous pouvez, achetez les ultérieurement (du moins, si vous souhaitez recevoir votre machine le plus rapidement possible )

Mon colis en est là :
														 														 														  														  	 														    														     														    														    															 															   		                                                    		                                                     		                                                     		                                                     															Dernier centre : 																	  	 																	  																 																		 															              	Arrivé - 															           															            															             															            																	 															              	Warsaw, 																		 																		 														                  														                																	 															              	Poland, 															            															            															               Mercredi, 09/03/2011 	       																 																	      																	Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi je n'ai pas de rubrique "planifier la livraison" ou autre m'indiquant la date de livraison ?
Je l'avais quand UPS a prit en charge mon colis mais depuis, plus rien :/


----------



## Juju7727 (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> voila pour moi:
> La Farlede, France	09/03/2011	12:11	Delivered
> 
> 2 jours pour faire chine, sud de la france, chapeau UPS



T'as vraiment eu un coup de bol miens qui suivait les mêmes vols que le tiens est toujours a Cologne depuis hier soir en lecture importation. Livraison prévue vendredi. 
Profite bien


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

k-nabeesse a dit:


> voila pour moi:
> La Farlede, France	09/03/2011	12:11	Delivered
> 
> 2 jours pour faire chine, sud de la france, chapeau UPS



en fait ils se sont trompés, ils t'ont filé le mien, le tien arrive demain, et comme ils se sont trompés il vont te filer un écran 27' en prime, en attendant faut que tu m'apportes le mien, je te met l'adresse en MP.

d'avance merci


----------



## mpowder (9 Mars 2011)

Vous pouvez toujours lui écrire c est fini pour lui le topic des pauvres malheureux qui attendent maintenant il est dans le topic des performances de la bête


----------



## binch2005 (9 Mars 2011)

J'ai commandé un macbook pro 15 pouces avec SSD de 256 Go et écran glossy haute résolution jeudi passé. J'étais censé être livré pour le 16 Mars, mais là je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple pour me dire que je ne serai pas livré avant le 28 Mars!!
D'autre personnes sont dans le même cas que moi? 
Il y a moyen de demander un geste de leur vous croyez?
Pcq c'est limite du foutage de gueule là, presque un mois pour avoir un ordi...!


----------



## pirouet (9 Mars 2011)

Moi je n'hésiterais pas 
Le délai annoncé est sensé être tenu !
Tiens nous au courant


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

Oula putin j'avoue, si je reçois un tel mail je me débrouille pour annuler, tant pis pour la remise éducation qui sur les 13' est de toutes façon pas énorme, je vais l'acheter à ma fnac où ils ont du stock et où j'aurai les 5% adhérents !


----------



## yk84 (9 Mars 2011)

binch2005 a dit:


> J'ai commandé un macbook pro 15 pouces avec SSD de 256 Go et écran glossy haute résolution jeudi passé. J'étais censé être livré pour le 16 Mars, mais là je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple pour me dire que je ne serai pas livré avant le 28 Mars!!
> D'autre personnes sont dans le même cas que moi?
> Il y a moyen de demander un geste de leur vous croyez?
> Pcq c'est limite du foutage de gueule là, presque un mois pour avoir un ordi...!



Moi c'est pas à ce point.... j'ai commandé le 2 un MacBook Pro 13" 2.3 sans aucune autre option, après commande c'était noté entre le 11 et le 15... et maintenant ça m'indique le 19...


----------



## binch2005 (9 Mars 2011)

Donc en gros je peux demander qu'ils fassent un geste...? Parce que plus de 2800 euros de commande chez eux c'est pas rien, et plus de 3 semaines pour monter un ordi et l'envoyer depuis les Pays Bas jusqu'en Belgique, apparemment selon le vendeur apple que j'ai eu au téléphone, faut qu'on m'explique... Ils les livrent en vélo ou quoi...?!?!


----------



## guiomm (9 Mars 2011)

binch2005 a dit:


> Donc en gros je peux demander qu'ils fassent un geste...? Parce que plus de 2800 euros de commande chez eux c'est pas rien, et plus de 3 semaines pour monter un ordi et l'envoyer depuis les Pays Bas jusqu'en Belgique, apparemment selon le vendeur apple que j'ai eu au téléphone, faut qu'on m'explique... Ils les livrent en vélo ou quoi...?!?!




Qui ne tente rien n'a rien.
Tu risques quoi ? Quedale.


----------



## Kriquet (9 Mars 2011)

binch2005 a dit:


> Ils les livrent en vélo ou quoi...?!?!



Non le livreur se déplace sur les mains


----------



## mpowder (10 Mars 2011)

Ce matin en cours de livraison avec un jour d avance.

Coup de bol j ai quelqu un a la maison non prévu .

Les dernières heures avant la délivrance ....

Le pire dans tout ça c est qu au bout de quelques jour en possession de ce Mac j en prêterais plus aucune attention 

Hahhahah.....je suis une victime consommatrice

Aller je vais prendre la douche j ai peur qu il passe pendant ce temps mais bon faut bien se laver non .


----------



## newmac59 (10 Mars 2011)

Moi j'ai enfin mon numéro ups, il fallait attendre qu'il arrive en hollande pour qu'ups le prenne en charge, mais bref il arrive vendredi au lieu du 18 ;-)


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mars 2011)

newmac59 a dit:


> Moi j'ai enfin mon numéro ups, il fallait attendre qu'il arrive en hollande pour qu'ups le prenne en charge, mais bref il arrive vendredi au lieu du 18 ;-)


C'est ça en fait la Hollande c'est un dépôt où sont rassemblés les différents éléments de la commande. Comme ça ça part en 1 envoi en France. Courage à tous ceux qui patientent.


----------



## Manetheren (10 Mars 2011)

Question: Lorsque Apple expédie le colis c'est depuis la Chine, ou depuis les Pays-Bas ?

J'ai commandé mardi:

Pas encore expédié
Délai estimé d'expédition: 1-3 jours ouvrables 
Délai estimé de livraison: 16 Mar, 2011 - 21 Mar, 2011


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

Perso jai reçu un mai pour l expédition a 01h20,je n'ai pas de numéro ups, et la date de livrais a changé pour le 23 mars au lieu du 16 au 21.je l ai commandé lundi. Foutage de gueule ?


----------



## mpowder (10 Mars 2011)

ATTENTION info Apple toute les livraisons sont décalés de quinze jours problème de sous traitance......++

Non je déconne je sors !


----------



## newmac59 (10 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> ATTENTION info Apple toute les livraisons sont décalés de quinze jours problème de sous traitance......++
> 
> Non je déconne je sors !



D'après mes infos c'est 3 mois de retard pour ton colis il le renvoie en chine, c'est bon tu peux sortir de chez toi


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

Mdr alors ya 2h je devais être livré le 23, ya une heure le 22, et maintenant le 21, plus que quelques heures et je serai livré cet aprem !


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> Question: Lorsque Apple expédie le colis c'est depuis la Chine, ou depuis les Pays-Bas ?
> 
> J'ai commandé mardi:
> 
> ...



En fait ça part de Chine et va en Hollande ou toutes les commandes d'une meme personne sont regroupées et sont pris en charge par un transporteur


----------



## mpowder (10 Mars 2011)

Feyzin, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France 		             		             		                     	           	           	            10/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            10:49 	           	 	           	          Livre 	          	                      	                            				 				  	          

hahahah bon je vous laisse moi j'ai plein de chose a découvrir ...

Une fois a Chilly Mazarin normalement le lendemain il est chez vous


----------



## Yapidk (10 Mars 2011)

J'ai passé ma commande CTO jeudi dernier et il est en transit :
Il a fait Chine -> Alaska -> Louisville (au Kentuky)     (Qu'il me ramene un KFC au moins....)

Je pensais qu'il faisait Chine -> Allemagne ->France
j'habite à Paris.
d'autre personnes sont dans ce cas la?


----------



## fadatonio51 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai moi aussi cédé aux sirenes de mac et de son OS. J'ai donc commandé un macbook pro 2011, 15", 2,2 ghz, et surtout sa bombe de CG. J'ai également pris l'écran HD, mais en restant avec un écran glossy (j'aurai une utilisation semi-fixe), et un adaptateur mini display-dvi, histoire de raccorder ma TV HD à mon mac (j'espere que cela ne pas induire du retard dans ma commande)

La commandé a été effectuée dimanche soir (date de livraison prévue entre le "14 Mar, 2011 - 17 Mar, 2011", étant donné que c'est une CTO), la macbook a été expédié mardi (j'ai d'ailleurs recu un mail bizzare d'apple me disant "Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *10.03.2011"*, mais auquel je ne crois pas du tout)*.*

Ma date de livraison estimée est maintenant le 15 mars. J'ai passé les étapes de dédouanement à Shanghai !

P.S. : je suis un switcher, d'où mon impatience !!!

Koeln,                                                                                      Germany                                           10/03/2011 3:39 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les  services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services  douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.                                                                                                                            
Shanghai,                                                                                      China                                           10/03/2011 4:36 Lecture au départ                                                                               
Koeln,                                                                                      Germany                                           09/03/2011 14:54 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.                                                                               
Shanghai,                                                                                      China                                           09/03/2011 17:00 Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                              
 09/03/2011 15:26 Lecture au départ                                                                              
 09/03/2011 12:12 Lecture de l'origine                                                                               
China                                           09/03/2011 22:30 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

youpi comme prévu par je-ne-sais-plus-qui, ma commande a été expédiée ce matin.

Le colis pèse 4.70 kgs et se trouve à Shangai.


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

newmac59 a dit:


> D'après mes infos c'est 3 mois de retard pour ton colis il le renvoie en chine, c'est bon tu peux sortir de chez toi





Kriquet a dit:


> youpi comme prévu par je-ne-sais-plus-qui, ma commande a été expédiée ce matin.
> 
> Le colis pèse 4.70 kgs et se trouve à Shangai.



Comment sais tu ou est ton colis ? Comme toi le mien a été expédie ce matin mais je n'ai pas ces informations ?


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

dans ton mail, ya un lien vers le site d'Apple, et en cherchant un peu tu trouves ton numéro de suivi UPS


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Voilà comment je me fais encore niquer pour le suivi !


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

ouais c'est ces cases là....!

pas de chance.....

t'as une commande personnalisée ? 
Parce que autrement, il y a de fortes chances que nos commandes suivent à peu près le même itinéraire !

Moi c'est un MBP, pas d'option en dehors du SSD.


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

oué j'ai une télécommande, et j'ai pris un DD un peu plus gros... si j'avais su j'aurai fait 2 commandes séparées et j'aurai laissé tombé le DD.
Quelle date d'arrivée pour toi ?

Perso ils ont remonté ça au 22 mars... ça fait très long.
Quand on voit les gens qui l'ont en deux jours...


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

yep la télécommande va probablement ralentir tout ça..

UPS m'annonce une arrivée pour mercredi prochain


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> yep la télécommande va probablement ralentir tout ça..
> 
> UPS m'annonce une arrivée pour mercredi prochain



Veinard!!!  moi j'ai toujours pas de suivi et la seule date que j'ai c'est avant le 18 mars ...


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

youki mon MBP est à la douane Allemande


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> youki mon MBP est à la douane Allemande


le mien, ça fait 24h, qu'il y est j'aimerais qu'il ne traîne pas trop


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

Ils ont trouvé des substances interdites dedans


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Ils ont trouvé des substances interdites dedans



ouhh, je pense plutôt à une escale festive et alcooli... oups, j'ai rien dit


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

après l'Allemagne il vont aux Pays Bas ???


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> après l'Allemagne il vont aux Pays Bas ???



ça dépend, tu as pris des accessoires ? Il me semblerait que si oui, ton colis va passer par Bruxelles (c'est là que sont envoyés les accessoires depuis la hollande), pour repartir avec la machine direction paris 
J'ai pas encore vu de machine passer directement par les Pays-Bas


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

non moi pas d'accessoire, sauf le SSD, mais je suppose qu'il est déjà dedans


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> non moi pas d'accessoire, sauf le SSD, mais je suppose qu'il est déjà dedans



Tout à fait 
Tu seras peut-être livré avant/en même temps que moi alors. Dernière info d'UPS : 

Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             		                     	           	           	            10/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            1:01 	           	 	           	          Lecture d'importation


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

moi toujours la douane :'(


----------



## novemberechooscar (10 Mars 2011)

Toujours pas de numéro: *Numéro de suivi du transporteur**En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur**Transporteur assigné**En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur*
Mais ils l'ont déjà débité sur le compte!!! attendre toujours et encore....


----------



## el-gringo (10 Mars 2011)

Tout pareil,

Commandé le 3, soit disant envoyé le 6 et toujours :

En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé  de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur.

On peut appeler ca un service minimum


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

moi à la douane en Allemagne depuis 16h30


----------



## Kiru (10 Mars 2011)

Ça fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas tt seul... Vivement les SSD de série, il y aura moins d'attente...&#58370;


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> moi à la douane en Allemagne depuis 16h30



Si ton colis est parti ce matin, il n'est pas à la douane mais a Shanghai ce sont les papiers qui sont en Allemagne. Ton MBP va passé par la Corée, le Kazakhstan et la Pologne avant de patienter 24h en Allemagne puis arriver à Roissy. t'enflamme pas t'en a pour 5 jours au moins lol. 

Moi il est livré demain matin normalement


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Si ton colis est parti ce matin, il n'est pas à la douane mais a Shanghai ce sont les papiers qui sont en Allemagne. Ton MBP va passé par la Corée, le Kazakhstan et la Pologne avant de patienter 24h en Allemagne puis arriver à Roissy. t'enflamme pas t'en a pour 5 jours au moins lol.
> 
> Moi il est livré demain matin normalement



j'espère que tu te trompes...


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> j'espère que tu te trompes...



C'est clair que si ton colis n'est pas passé par corée du sud + kazakhstan, il n'est pas encore en allemagne


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

ce qui est flippant c'est que sur UPS je vois pas de date d'arrivée, alors que yen avait une ce matinv


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> ce qui est flippant c'est que sur UPS je vois pas de date d'arrivée, alors que yen avait une ce matinv



Idem, ce n'est pas un problème, la date réapparaitra lorsque ton colis seras à Cologne, normalement


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Idem, ce n'est pas un problème, la date réapparaitra lorsque ton colis seras à Cologne, normalement



Exactement, là ton MBP est toujours posé en "Lecture importation" à Shanghai. Regarde t'as pas eu de "lecture départ", or sur UPS dès qu'un colis arrive à un site c'est "lecture d'arrivée" et quand il en sort "lecture de départ". 

On veut pas te casser ton moral mais te fais pas des films pour rien t'en a bien pour 2/3jours hors weekend...je pronostique mardi chez toi si ca va vite avec la douane.


----------



## dreambzh (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Pour ma part j'ai commandé mon macbook pro 13'  avec SSD 128GO le 4 mars et là actuellement il se trouve aux états unis .
comme la plupart des personnes ici je suis vraiment impatient. Cependant je ne comprend pas trop la logistique d'apple & d'ups concernant la livraison .

Voici tout le parcours qu'a fait mon macbookpro :

Philadelphia, PA, United States 	10/03/2011 	8:13 	Lecture à l'arrivée
Louisville, KY, United States 	10/03/2011 	5:02 	Lecture au départ
	10/03/2011 	1:37 	Lecture à l'arrivée
Koeln, Germany 	10/03/2011 	3:32 	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.
Anchorage, AK, United States 	09/03/2011 	15:25 	Lecture au départ
	09/03/2011 	12:42 	Lecture à l'arrivée
Shanghai, China 	09/03/2011 	22:38 	Lecture au départ
Koeln, Germany 	08/03/2011 	16:38 	Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.
Shanghai, China 	08/03/2011 	23:32 	Lecture d'exportation
	08/03/2011 	21:00 	Lecture à l'arrivée
	08/03/2011 	16:24 	Lecture au départ
	08/03/2011 	11:59 	Lecture de l'origine
China 	08/03/2011 	23:17 	Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS 


Pourriez vous éclaire ma lanterne ?


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)




----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Exactement, là ton MBP est toujours posé en "Lecture importation" à Shanghai. Regarde t'as pas eu de "lecture départ", or sur UPS dès qu'un colis arrive à un site c'est "lecture d'arrivée" et quand il en sort "lecture de départ".
> 
> On veut pas te casser ton moral mais te fais pas des films pour rien t'en a bien pour 2/3jours hors weekend...je pronostique mardi chez toi si ca va vite avec la douane.



+1 pour mardi (au plus tard mercredi). Le mien est à Cologne depuis 24h maintenant, il ne devrait plus tarder : il m'est annoncé pour lundi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------




Juju7727 a dit:


>


ça sent bon pour demain ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

@dreambzh : Les colis effectuent des trajets différents : certains par la corée du sud, kazakhstan et l'allemagne, tandis que d'autres par les Etats-Unis. Ne me demande pas pourquoi mais patiente, il arrivera chez toi


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> +1 pour mardi (au plus tard mercredi). Le mien est à Cologne depuis 24h maintenant, il ne devrait plus tarder : il m'est annoncé pour lundi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------
> 
> ...




Exactement!!! En plus j'ai commandé sur matériel.net un SSD et 8Go ils sont partis aujourd'hui livrés en relai, je croise les doigts pour que ca arrive demain aussi...

Quelqu'un connait ou a le sac Le Vertigo de Be.ez? Je l'ai commandé il arrive aussi demain et j'ai peur qu'il ne me plaise pas à la texture, j'ai l'habitude d'avoir une besace en cuir.


----------



## Manetheren (10 Mars 2011)

Mon MBP 17" CTO commandé mardi 8 mars vient d'être expédié ! 
Estimation: livré avant ou le 21 mars.


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Si tu as déjà la machine, c'est déjà un bon point. La RAM et le SSD c'est que du bonus 

Pour la housse, non je connais pas. J'ai pris une housse de la même marque par contre, qui a l'air pas mal (sans macbook dedans pour le moment :rateau


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Exactement, là ton MBP est toujours posé en "Lecture importation" à Shanghai. Regarde t'as pas eu de "lecture départ", or sur UPS dès qu'un colis arrive à un site c'est "lecture d'arrivée" et quand il en sort "lecture de départ".
> 
> On veut pas te casser ton moral mais te fais pas des films pour rien t'en a bien pour 2/3jours hors weekend...je pronostique mardi chez toi si ca va vite avec la douane.



si ya marqué : 
Shanghai, China	10/03/2011	23:22	Lecture d'exportation
10/03/2011	17:00	Lecture à l'arrivée
10/03/2011	16:00	Lecture au départ
10/03/2011	12:06	Lecture de l'origine

je le recevrai mercredi aprem, mais vu que je ne serais pas dispo il reviendra jeudi et je le choperai à ce moment là


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Si tu as déjà la machine, c'est déjà un bon point. La RAM et le SSD c'est que du bonus
> 
> Pour la housse, non je connais pas. J'ai pris une housse de la même marque par contre, qui a l'air pas mal (sans macbook dedans pour le moment :rateau



T'as pris quoi comme modèle? C'est bien fini comme fabrication? 

Oui c'est que du bonus, surtout la Ram, mais je vais installer le système sur le SSD donc j'aimerai rapidement réinstaller mon système et mes applis. Donc si je commence demain et que je recommence tout lundi ou mardi ca fait "vite fait" ch... 
Après il y a largement pire dans la vie, c'est quand même du caprice de "riche" (ce n'est pas vraiment le cas je suis qu'un simple étudiant mais bon ces produits tout le monde peu pas les acheter...) .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




Kriquet a dit:


> si ya marqué :
> Shanghai, China    10/03/2011    23:22    Lecture d'exportation
> 10/03/2011    17:00    Lecture à l'arrivée
> 10/03/2011    16:00    Lecture au départ
> ...



Oui désolé j'ai mis "importation" parce que quand le miens est resté 24h à Koln en "lecture importation" j'ai pété un cable à me dire pourquoi ca va pas plus vite. 
Tu l'as commandé quand ton MBP?


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Oui désolé j'ai mis "importation" parce que quand le miens est resté 24h à Koln en "lecture importation" j'ai pété un cable à me dire pourquoi ca va pas plus vite.
> Tu l'as commandé quand ton MBP?



commandé lundi matin


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> commandé lundi matin



T'as mis des options? Parce que je l'ai commandé dimanche vers 17h et il est parti lundi des 7h41 (heure du mail d'expédition Apple) et pourtant j'ai pris l'option écran HDef.


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> T'as pris quoi comme modèle? C'est bien fini comme fabrication?
> 
> Oui c'est que du bonus, surtout la Ram, mais je vais installer le système sur le SSD donc j'aimerai rapidement réinstaller mon système et mes applis. Donc si je commence demain et que je recommence tout lundi ou mardi ca fait "vite fait" ch...
> Après il y a largement pire dans la vie, c'est quand même du caprice de "riche" (ce n'est pas vraiment le cas je suis qu'un simple étudiant mais bon ces produits tout le monde peu pas les acheter...) .
> ...



Pour la protection : LaRobe Wasabi : http://phenixdark.cowblog.fr/images/Soldes/015.jpg
http://www.netbag.fr/36-143-thickbox/housse-portable-la-robe-black-addict-wasabi-noir.jpg
Franchement, elle a l'air résistance et est plutôt bien finie, à voir dans la durée...

à propos de ton "lecture importation" à Köln : le mien y est depuis 24h, ça commence à faire long comme tu disais ^^


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> T'as mis des options? Parce que je l'ai commandé dimanche vers 17h et il est parti lundi des 7h41 (heure du mail d'expédition Apple) et pourtant j'ai pris l'option écran HDef.



oui, un extraordinaire SSD de 256go


----------



## pirouet (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> oui, un extraordinaire SSD de 256go



On comprend mieux pourquoi ça a mis plus de temps


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> On comprend mieux pourquoi ça a mis plus de temps



Ah c'est clair c'est pas l'option de merde...lol  Plus c'est bon plus on fait durer le plaisir c'est pour ca qu'ils te font attendre lol.


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

heureusement l'AOC permet d'amortir un peu le choc


----------



## Juju7727 (10 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> heureusement l'AOC permet d'amortir un peu le choc



Vive la Fac, lol c'est pareil pour moi


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

Et moi je sais juste qu'il a été expédié, depuis plus rien, je n'ai pas de numéro de suivi... tout ça à cause d'une putin de télécommande que j'aurai jamais du commander...
Date de livraison : 23 mars,
ça fait long je trouve,

surtout que mon apple care protection a commencé hier, ça je trouve que c'est limite du foutage de gueule.


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Et moi je sais juste qu'il a été expédié, depuis plus rien, je n'ai pas de numéro de suivi... tout ça à cause d'une putin de télécommande que j'aurai jamais du commander...
> Date de livraison : 23 mars,
> ça fait long je trouve,
> 
> surtout que mon apple care protection a commencé hier, ça je trouve que c'est limite du foutage de gueule.



c'est quoi cette télécommande ??


----------



## guiomm (10 Mars 2011)

Mais c'est juste une télécommande pour le pc ! j'ai eu envie de me faire plaisir, j'étais plus a 17 euros près alors jme la suis acheté...et à mon avis c'est ce qui ralentit le truc, vu que j'ai acheté juste 2h avant toi, et que moi j'ai toujours pas de tracking... 
La seule chose qui nous différencie c'est un DD différent, que j'ai augmenté, et une télécommande alors...


----------



## Kriquet (10 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Mais c'est juste une télécommande pour le pc ! j'ai eu envie de me faire plaisir, j'étais plus a 17 euros près alors jme la suis acheté...et à mon avis c'est ce qui ralentit le truc, vu que j'ai acheté juste 2h avant toi, et que moi j'ai toujours pas de tracking...
> La seule chose qui nous différencie c'est un DD différent, que j'ai augmenté, et une télécommande alors...



Ah ok....

Ouais à la limite t'aurais pu l'acheter chez un APR ! (la télécommande)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

ah tiens le mien est en "lecture au départ" depuis Shangai


----------



## guiomm (11 Mars 2011)

Lol moi il est toujours à "En coursd'acheminementversladestinationfinalelesuividétaillédel&#8217;expéditionserabientôtmisàjourparletransporteur", je sais pas trop où c'est mais les douanes contrôlent longuement...


----------



## dreambzh (11 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------
> ...



D'accord, 

En attendant j'en ai bien marre avec mon vieux netbook DELL.. 

Je trouve ça scandaleux de devoir attendre 10 jours pour une machine à ce prix là..


----------



## Kriquet (11 Mars 2011)

gardons notre sang-froid


----------



## fadatonio51 (11 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> T'as mis des options? Parce que je l'ai commandé dimanche vers 17h et il est parti lundi des 7h41 (heure du mail d'expédition Apple) et pourtant j'ai pris l'option écran HDef.



J'ai commande exactement le même MB que toi (15", 2,2gh, avec écran HD). J'ai également rajoute un HDD a 7200 tr et un adaptateur dvi. Je lai commande dimanche soir, il estparti mardi. Il vient de finir l'étape de dédouanement a Shanghai, et est passé a l'étape "lecture d'importation".

La date de livraison prévue par UPS est revenue, et c'est toujours mardi ! Il n'y a plus qua trouver une bonne housse et se documenter sur os X en attandant.

Patience ...


----------



## Juju7727 (11 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai pas foncé direct sur le forum pour vous le dire mais j'ai bien reçu ce matin mon MBP 15"  Il est terrible. Il est déjà très rapide alors quand il va prendre un SSD j'imagine même pas! 

Je vous ai fais quelques photos pour les impatients je vous mets ce en ligne dans la journée


----------



## mpowder (11 Mars 2011)

héhé toujours la les gars...

Bon pour moi après de long attente désillusion total mon MBP NE charge pas

retour SAV au bout d'un jour 

Je vais devenir FOU !!!


----------



## guiomm (11 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> héhé toujours la les gars...
> 
> Bon pour moi après de long attente désillusion total mon MBP NE charge pas
> 
> ...




Durrrrrr !!!!


----------



## Juju7727 (11 Mars 2011)

Très dur même lol, moi il à l'air de chargé normalement...après on est jamais à l'abri 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h05 ----------

Comme promis...




























Et pour ceux qui souhaiteraient l'ouvrir pour mettre un SSD, Optibay, ...


----------



## guiomm (11 Mars 2011)

Pfff moi j'ai toujours pas de numéro de suivie, donc aucune idée d'où il se trouve.
vous pensez que si j'appelle apple ils sauront me dire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h31 ----------

ah non en fait j'ai du changement :

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - *Retard d'expédition*	11 Mar 2011


----------



## Kriquet (11 Mars 2011)

Hey salut tout le monde   Moi depuis hier soir, il a pas mal voyagé, dernière update : Departure Scan depuis le Kazakstan   Désole pour toi Mpowder :s


----------



## mpowder (11 Mars 2011)

Après négociation ils me font un échange standard donc rebelote retour a la case départ j'attends mon numéro de tracking lol

Ça m'apprendra a nargué les autres ...........

Pour info pas de petite led sur la fiche du chargeur d'après le magasin SAV fallait surement changer la carte mère.:rose:

Au passage pas déçu du SAV la grande classe !!


----------



## Kriquet (11 Mars 2011)

Ouais mais bon là pour le coup ça la fout mal quand même...


----------



## mpowder (11 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Ouais mais bon là pour le coup ça la fout mal quand même...




Ils m'ont parlé d'un geste commercial après la livraison on verra bien ........


----------



## newmac59 (11 Mars 2011)

mpowder tu as pas un autre chargeur pour tester ? J'ai eu le coup avec mon ancien 13" et c'était le chargeur, ca va plus vite a changer.....


----------



## Juju7727 (11 Mars 2011)

newmac59 a dit:


> D'après mes infos c'est 3 mois de retard pour ton colis il le renvoie en chine, c'est bon tu peux sortir de chez toi



Je crois qu'il l'avait bien senti ton problème...

J'avoue que c'est horrible tu l'as, t'as attendu une plombe et là rebelote, une semaine à actualiser UPS...bon courage!


----------



## newmac59 (11 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il l'avait bien senti ton problème...
> 
> J'avoue que c'est horrible tu l'as, t'as attendu une plombe et là rebelote, une semaine à actualiser UPS...bon courage!



Ah oui c'est vrai j'étais pas loin , j'espère qd même pour toi que ca ne prendra pas 3 mois


----------



## mpowder (11 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il l'avait bien senti ton problème...
> 
> J'avoue que c'est horrible tu l'as, t'as attendu une plombe et là rebelote, une semaine à actualiser UPS...bon courage!



hahaha trop fort je m'en souvenais plus !

Effectivement il repart en chine lol

En faite depuis le départ la led ne c'est jamais allumé mais comme je pouvais le brancher sur secteur j'ai pensé que c'était juste une led grillé.

Et ce matin je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'avait pas chargé la batterie.

J'ai testé le cordon d'un pote et ça marchait pas non plus.

Puis au SAV d'un magasin sur Lyon le mec il test mon cordon sur son mac puis il le branche sur le mien et la miracle la led s'allume..........(trop bizarre) 

Puis petit a petit elle s' éteint mais ne charge toujours pas.

Le mec du SAV me dit jamais vu ça faut surement changé la carte mère.

Rappel le SAV qui commence a me dire oui on va changé la carte ect.....

La j'ai dit stop le mac est neuf et ne marche pas j'en veux un autre pas question d'avoir un truc rafistolé et finalement ils ont acceptés.

ouff j'ai cru que j'allais être fâché avec Apple a vie (mon premier mac)


----------



## livaz (11 Mars 2011)

macbook pro 15" hd reçu; ssd installé, j'ai pas encore reçu les 8giga de ram, transfert de ma sauvegarde time machine en cours!


----------



## pirouet (11 Mars 2011)

Macbook à Paris ! 
Chilly Mazarin,                                                                                      France                                                                                                                      11/03/2011                                                                   14:10                                                  Lecture à l'arrivée

ça devrait être bon pour lundi


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Bon j'ai pas foncé direct sur le forum pour vous le dire mais j'ai bien reçu ce matin mon MBP 15"  Il est terrible. Il est déjà très rapide alors quand il va prendre un SSD j'imagine même pas!
> 
> Je vous ai fais quelques photos pour les impatients je vous mets ce en ligne dans la journée



La chance moi il est parti le lendemain que le tien donc le 8 et toujours pas de suivi snif snif


----------



## guiomm (11 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> La chance moi il est parti le lendemain que le tien donc le 8 et toujours pas de suivi snif snif




Lol bin je te dirai quand j'en aurai un de suivi, et toi ce sera le lendemain !
Le mien a été commandé le 7 et idem toujours pas de suivi.

C'est marqué retard de livraison depuis aujourd'hui, mais la date a changé du 23 au 21.

j'ai téléphoné à apple, en fait pas de suivi car un accessoire, moi c'est une télécommande, ou une amélioration, moi j'ai pris un plus gros DD. 
Donc on aura le suivi que quand les éléments seront réunis en Hollande !

J'ai reçu un mail cet aprem pour me dire que mon mac a été expédié (c'est la deuxième fois qu'ils me le disent...) et que 3 jours ouvrés avant la livraison j'aurai mon suivi par le transporteur, soit pas avant le 18.

Ah et au fait, mon Mac arrive le 21 selon eux... et le 21-22 je ne suis pas chez moi, et les jours avant c'est le WE...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------

Dernière chose que j'ai oublié de vous dire:

depuis aujourd'hui la fnac fait sa carte adhérent à 10&#8364;, et elle permet une réduction de 15% en chèque cadeaux sur les macs, soit plus que le apple on campus... les boules.


----------



## novemberechooscar (11 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Lol bin je te dirai quand j'en aurai un de suivi, et toi ce sera le lendemain !
> Le mien a été commandé le 7 et idem toujours pas de suivi.
> 
> C'est marqué retard de livraison depuis aujourd'hui, mais la date a changé du 23 au 21.
> ...


oki merci moi. J'ai la date du 18 mars donc 3 jours avant donc le 15 mardi on verra faut attendre j'espère qu'à cause du séisme ça retardera pas trop

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Nouveau email d'Apple qui me dit "merci d'avoir acheté un Mac"  j'aurai préféré plus mais bon...


----------



## Kriquet (11 Mars 2011)

Le mien brave le rude hiver Polonais à Varsovie


----------



## Manetheren (11 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Lol bin je te dirai quand j'en aurai un de suivi, et toi ce sera le lendemain !
> Le mien a été commandé le 7 et idem toujours pas de suivi.
> 
> C'est marqué retard de livraison depuis aujourd'hui, mais la date a changé du 23 au 21.
> ...



Exactement la même chose, mais commandé le 8 mars


----------



## Kriquet (11 Mars 2011)

Lecture à l'arrivée a Koeln


----------



## pirouet (12 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Lecture à l'arrivée a Koeln



Bonne chance pour les prochaines 24h  (si ce n'est pas tout le WE)


----------



## Kriquet (12 Mars 2011)

comme prévu il arrivera mercredi


----------



## fadatonio51 (12 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> T'as mis des options? Parce que je l'ai commandé dimanche vers 17h et il est parti lundi des 7h41 (heure du mail d'expédition Apple) et pourtant j'ai pris l'option écran HDef.





Kriquet a dit:


> comme prévu il arrivera mercredi



Le mien est a Roissy. La livraison est toujours prévue pour mardi. Par contre, aucune info de suivi entre Shanghai et Roissy. Cela est sûrement du au fait que j'ai une config personalisee, ou a cause de mon adaptateur DVI.

En tout cas, ca se rapproche ...


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mars 2011)

ça se rapproche aussi pour moi j'ai *En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais.*

Bon j'ai toujours pas de numéro de Tracking mais en parcourant le forum J'ai cru comprendre qu'a ce stade ça mets 2 jours pour arriver donc vu qu'on est samedi je pense que ça devrai être bon pour lundi ou mardi. 

Ce qui confirmerai le fait qu'un ordi customisé avec des accessoires met 1 semaine pour arriver une fois son départ (il est parti le mardi8) et 4 jours normalement si on prends un ordi sans modification et sans accessoire. 

Bon courage à tous ceux qui sont aussi dans l'attente "je l'aurai un jour, je l'aurai!!!!!"  Ceux qui l'ont reçu nesont certainement plus sur cette partie du forum mais bon profitez bien et vive Apple


----------



## guiomm (12 Mars 2011)

Lol n empêche, j'ai jamais vu un tel forum pour Windows !


----------



## MR69 (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai passé commande hier matin d'un MBP 15 2,2Ghz 8 Go ram ecran HD mat 512 Go SSD et je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple m'annoncant l'expedition. Date de livraison prévue:18-21 Mars.
L'attente va etre lonnnnnguuuuuuee 

Et ca sera mon premier mac. J'angoisse un peu ....au bout de 15 ans de Win


----------



## el-gringo (12 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Lol n empêche, j'ai jamais vu un tel forum pour Windows !



Un Windows faut pas 2 semaines pour le recevoir 

En ce qui me concerne toujours pareil : pas de tracking et *En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais *depuis le 7 mars. En fait c'est bizarre j'avais jusqu'à hier une date à coté du status qui indiquait le 11 mars. J'ai l'impression qu'il est réellement envoyé le 11 pour arriver le 16.

MacBook pro 15 2.2 standard, écran mat et AppleCare avec la mention : Merge In Tnst IT MIL

qui semble indiquer que les 2 produits seront rassemblés à Milan en Italie.

En tout cas c'est le gros bordel. Vu le temps qu'il met pour arriver, j'ai bien fait de prendre l'AppleCare si j'ai un souci c'est probable que la garantie soit échue le temps de le renvoyer et de le recevoir.


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mars 2011)

MR69 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai passé commande hier matin d'un MBP 15 2,2Ghz 8 Go ram ecran HD mat 512 Go SSD et je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple m'annoncant l'expedition. Date de livraison prévue:18-21 Mars.
> L'attente va etre lonnnnnguuuuuuee
> ...


 Bienvenue dans le club des futurs Pommés  on est tous impatients 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------




el-gringo a dit:


> Un Windows faut pas 2 semaines pour le recevoir
> 
> En ce qui me concerne toujours pareil : pas de tracking et *En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais *depuis le 7 mars. En fait c'est bizarre j'avais jusqu'à hier une date à coté du status qui indiquait le 11 mars. J'ai l'impression qu'il est réellement envoyé le 11 pour arriver le 16.
> 
> ...


La garantie de base donc sans apple care couvre 1 ans et il y a 90 jours d'assistance téléphonique perso je vais attendre un peu car 289 euros quand même!!!je la prendrai un peu avant la fin de celle de base car à part la couverture téléphonique le reste est identique la première année.


----------



## el-gringo (12 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> La garantie de base donc sans apple care couvre 1 ans et il y a 90 jours d'assistance téléphonique perso je vais attendre un peu car 289 euros quand même!!!je la prendrai un peu avant la fin de celle de base car à part la couverture téléphonique le reste est identique la première année.



Ouep, mais je l'ai avec un prix étudiant donc un gros rabais. Autrement je ne l'aurais pas prise.


----------



## guiomm (12 Mars 2011)

Idem, et au prix de la bête ça vaut le coup !

Alors pour les impatients, moi je n'ai évidemment toujours pas de numéro de suivi, j'ai commandé le 7, mais maintenant c'est marqué depuis ce matin "expédition acheminée". Aucune idée de ou il est mais au moins ya du changement !
La date de livraison est au 21 !


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mars 2011)

el-gringo a dit:


> Ouep, mais je l'ai avec un prix étudiant donc un gros rabais. Autrement je ne l'aurais pas prise.


C'est bizzare car c'est le prix marqué quand tu commandes sur l'apple store étudiant car je suis étudiant aussi tu l'a eu à combien?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------



guiomm a dit:


> Idem, et au prix de la bête ça vaut le coup !
> 
> Alors pour les impatients, moi je n'ai évidemment toujours pas de numéro de suivi, j'ai commandé le 7, mais maintenant c'est marqué depuis ce matin "expédition acheminée". Aucune idée de ou il est mais au moins ya du changement !
> La date de livraison est au 21 !


 expédition acheminée c'est que c'est arrivé au HUB (en Hollande souvent où tout est rassemblé) je pense que c'est que ta télécommande qui est en Hollande car vu la date de livraison je pense que ton ordi est pas encore prêt. Quand l'ordi sera acheminé en Hollande,la prochaine étape c'est de passer au transporteur final pour envoyer le tout et arriver en France et là faut compter 48h normalement en jours ouvrables.
Moi c'est ma souris qui a attendu l'ordi en Hollande


----------



## guiomm (12 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> C'est bizzare car c'est le prix marqué quand tu commandes sur l'apple store étudiant car je suis étudiant aussi tu l'a eu à combien?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h17 ----------
> 
> ...



Ah okay merci de l'info !
Moi j'ai payé 206 pour l Apple care, via le site de l'OFUP, que je ne connaissais pas avant et sui fait mieux que l prix étudiant, ta juste besoin de rentrer ton adresse mail.


----------



## mpowder (12 Mars 2011)

Moi aussi Prix étudiant c est un bon coup marketing ça .

Un peu comme vente-privé avec leur parrainage c est privé alors tout le monde veux s inscrire

La prix étudiant mais sans être  étudiant t as l impression  De faire une affaire en passant entre les mailles.

Mais finalement 5% face au 15 de certaines grande surface c est moyen


----------



## Kriquet (12 Mars 2011)

ma machine est à Roissy depuis hier soir, mais je suppose qu'elle bougera pas vu que c'est le week-end.....


----------



## guiomm (12 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Moi aussi Prix étudiant c est un bon coup marketing ça .
> 
> Un peu comme vente-privé avec leur parrainage c est privé alors tout le monde veux s inscrire
> 
> ...



LOL oui mais moi je suis vraiment étudiant! Par conte la fac n'a pas de partenariat, et ça ça aurait ete cool, c'est 12% il me semble dans ce cas.


----------



## Kriquet (12 Mars 2011)

AOC c'est 12% 
et c'est plus que le tarif education habituel, j'ai comparé


----------



## mpowder (12 Mars 2011)

Le colis est parti pas encore de numéro de suivi mais bon plus rapide que la première commande celle ci a été faite hier.


----------



## Sylow (12 Mars 2011)

Pour en rassurer certain  :

Il y a bientot 2 ans j'ai commandé un MBP 17 avec option dd à 7200 et un ipod classic 120go avec gravure ( a l'époque un MBP acheté = ipod touch offert)

Les deux sont partis de chine apres 2/3 jours la commande passé.
Inutile de vous dire que toutes les heures je regardais le site UPS avec mon iPhone (oui c'était la seul chose qui me resté dans mon appartement étudiant apres être cambriolé) donc je l'attendais vraiment avec impatience, c'était long, tres long !!! 
Il est passé par les 4 coins du monde et par toutes les mains possibles !!! Des transporteur inconnue au bataillon, des infos incohérente parfois. 
Bref il est arrivé en 10 jours et en avance par rapport aux estimations et chez UPS c'est souvent comme ca 
Donc ne vous en faite pas, il arrivera au mieux avant au pire à la date estimée (sauf incident : douane, greve, ...)

Il y avait 2 colis à l'arrivé : Ipod et MBP et ils sont arrivés en meme temps .


----------



## mpowder (12 Mars 2011)

Moi c est ma deuxième commande en moins de quinze jours et je sais que les délais sont respectés mais c est plus fort que moi faut que je regarde le suivi UPS.

J ai reçu mon premier MBP en panne et le SAV m a fait partir une nouvelle commande avant meme d avoir Recuperer l ancien.

Je trouve ça tres classe de leur part .

Je commande un produits une fortune qui ne marche pas et je suis quand meme super content c est dingue

Merci Apple super SAV ...


----------



## novemberechooscar (12 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Moi c est ma deuxième commande en moins de quinze jours et je sais que les délais sont respectés mais c est plus fort que moi faut que je regarde le suivi UPS.
> 
> J ai reçu mon premier MBP en panne et le SAV m a fait partir une nouvelle commande avant meme d avoir Recuperer l ancien.
> 
> ...


Ils ont une réputation a tenir


----------



## Kriquet (12 Mars 2011)

tu est celui d'entre nous qui a approché le plus près un mac


----------



## guiomm (12 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> tu est celui d'entre nous qui a approché le plus près un mac




Les premiers seront les derniers m'a-t-on dit un jour...


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

hehé

moi plus que 3 jours


----------



## Yapidk (13 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> hehé
> 
> moi plus que 3 jours



ahah moi aussi il est a roissy, plus que 3 jours...


----------



## Sylow (13 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Moi c est ma deuxième commande en moins de quinze jours et je sais que les délais sont respectés mais c est plus fort que moi faut que je regarde le suivi UPS.
> 
> J ai reçu mon premier MBP en panne et le SAV m a fait partir une nouvelle commande avant meme d avoir Recuperer l ancien.
> 
> ...



C'est justement pour cette raison aussi qu'on les paye une fortune. Il y a tout un service de qualité derrière. (SAV, assistance, ... )
La qualité se paye. 
Mon MBP17 aura 2 ans en juillet, il ne bronche pas, sauf mon disque dur qui ma laché il y a 10 jours (faut dire qu'il bouge bcp) mais sinon NADA ! 
Je suis sous Mac depuis 2007 et je ne me vois pas changer

Bonne reception à vous , et vous verrez, le déballage est un moment unique


----------



## pirouet (13 Mars 2011)

Yapidk a dit:


> ahah moi aussi il est a roissy, plus que 3 jours...



plus que 24h pour le mien


----------



## guiomm (13 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> plus que 24h pour le mien



Pff moi toujours en "expédition acheminée" sans aucune autre info...
Espérons qu'il n'était pas dans un des cargo qui a coulé au Japon...


----------



## novemberechooscar (13 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Pff moi toujours en "expédition acheminée" sans aucune autre info...
> Espérons qu'il n'était pas dans un des cargo qui a coulé au Japon...


 stress pas trop l'ami ça part de Chine pas du Japon


----------



## guiomm (13 Mars 2011)

lol oué 

abuser quand même de n'avoir aucun suivi !
estimez vous heureux tous, vous n'imaginez pas comme c'est horrible de ne pas savoir ! ^^


----------



## novemberechooscar (13 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> lol oué
> 
> abuser quand même de n'avoir aucun suivi !
> estimez vous heureux tous, vous n'imaginez pas comme c'est horrible de ne pas savoir ! ^^


courage, d'ici mardi tu en saura plus c'est clair


----------



## Juju7727 (13 Mars 2011)

Vous n'avez plus que quelques jours, vous allez kiffer après! Ce n'est que du bonheur. Surtout avec le SSD, les applis s'installe en quelques secondes, office en 1 minute ou 2, bref c'est génial!


----------



## guiomm (13 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> courage, d'ici mardi tu en saura plus c'est clair



Voir la pièce jointe 52582


----------



## pirouet (13 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> lol oué
> 
> abuser quand même de n'avoir aucun suivi !
> estimez vous heureux tous, vous n'imaginez pas comme c'est horrible de ne pas savoir ! ^^



ça fout plus de stress qu'autre chose. Là tu te concentres juste sur la date que t'a filé Apple 
Nous quand on voit qu'il reste un peu trop longtemps quelque part, c'est la qu'on flip :rateau:


----------



## ERAVS (13 Mars 2011)

Le mien est parti aussi , il est actuellement en Allemagne et il prévoit de me le livrer lundi.

Vous pensez que c'est réel? L'estimation est celle d'UPS.
Cela voudrait dire que le macbook ferait en une journée les centres allemands+français+livraison chez moi, si c'est le cas, respect à UPS, les glandeurs de la poste feraient bien de s'imprégner de ça tiens..:

Koeln,                                                                                      Germany                                                                                                                      12/03/2011                                                                   11:19                                                  En transit                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                           12/03/2011                                                                   4:30                                                  Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
                                                                           12/03/2011                                                                   1:55                                                  Lecture de l'origine                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Netherlands                                                                                                                      
11/03/2011                                                                   14:32                                                  Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Planifier la livraison :Lundi, 14/03/2011, Avant la fin de la journée                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
Dernier centre :                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Koeln,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Germany,                                                                                                                                                                                                                            Samedi, 12/03/2011


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 52582



LOL c est clair que c est stressant moi date de livraison le 18 j aurai reçu deux 
 MBP Que tu n aura pas reçu le tiens..


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

ERAVS a dit:


> Le mien est parti aussi , il est actuellement en Allemagne et il prévoit de me le livrer lundi.
> 
> Vous pensez que c'est réel? L'estimation est celle d'UPS.
> Cela voudrait dire que le macbook ferait en une journée les centres allemands+français+livraison chez moi, si c'est le cas, respect à UPS, les glandeurs de la poste feraient bien de s'imprégner de ça tiens..:
> ...


Oui c est bon demain il est chez toi


----------



## guiomm (13 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> LOL c est clair que c est stressant moi date de livraison le 18 j aurai reçu deux
> MBP Que tu n aura pas reçu le tiens..



lol c'est déguelasse


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

@ mpowder t'es sur ?

Parce que moi il est plus près (Roissy) et il arrive mercredi, alors que je n'habite qu'à Caen...!
Les colis ne voyagent pas le week-end hein


----------



## pirouet (13 Mars 2011)

ERAVS a dit:


> Le mien est parti aussi , il est actuellement en Allemagne et il prévoit de me le livrer lundi.
> 
> Vous pensez que c'est réel? L'estimation est celle d'UPS.
> Cela voudrait dire que le macbook ferait en une journée les centres allemands+français+livraison chez moi, si c'est le cas, respect à UPS, les glandeurs de la poste feraient bien de s'imprégner de ça tiens..:
> ...


Oui, mais non prévoit au plus tôt mardi, après je sais pas où tu habites en France, ça peut aller jusqu'à mercredi


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> @ mpowder t'es sur ?
> 
> Parce que moi il est plus près (Roissy) et il arrive mercredi, alors que je n'habite qu'à Caen...!
> Les colis ne voyagent pas le week-end hein



Toi c et demain voir mardi au pire mais sûrement pas mercredi ....

Reliser tout le topic je me trompe jamais


----------



## pirouet (13 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Toi c et *demain voir mardi* au pire mais sûrement pas mercredi ....
> 
> Reliser tout le topic je me trompe jamais


+1, plutôt mardi je dirais


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Toi c et demain voir mardi au pire mais sûrement pas mercredi ....
> 
> Reliser tout le topic je me trompe jamais





pirouet a dit:


> +1, plutôt mardi je dirais



jsais pas je ne fais que lire ce qui est marqué sur le tracking UPS hein


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

Moi perso ils m ont livré un jour avant et le lendemain de Roissy Donc si on se base sur ça tu la avant mercredi sur .


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

wait and see....

la pression monte heeh


----------



## novemberechooscar (13 Mars 2011)

Bon toujours pas de nouvelles  par contre suite à la commande de l'ordi je viens d'apprendre que je peux plus payer avec ma CB pendant plusieurs jours alors que j'ai des sous car j'ai atteint le plafond de paiement par mois de la carte bancaire grrrrrrr


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon toujours pas de nouvelles  par contre suite à la commande de l'ordi je viens d'apprendre que je peux plus payer avec ma CB pendant plusieurs jours alors que j'ai des sous car j'ai atteint le plafond de paiement par mois de la carte bancaire grrrrrrr



oui moi j'ai eu la meme


----------



## pirouet (13 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> wait and see....
> 
> la pression monte heeh


Attends le pour mercredi (ta date annoncée par ups il me semble), comme ça tu ne seras pas déçu si tu le reçois ce jour là et heureux si tu l'as avant


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

Idem LOL plus de CB Heureusement j ai la carte pass Carrefour qui m a sauvé.

Mieux j ai un compte en ligne avec un plafond a 1500 et je peux booster pendant 24h a 3000 le temps de l achat donc je suis en plafond CB a moins 1000 et des brouettes.

Je sais pas si vous avez compris ... J ai un plafond en négatif


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

c'est tout à fait clair.
























ooooopas :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## novemberechooscar (13 Mars 2011)

Bon je suis à l'étape où quand je clique sur suivre cette expédition je tombe sur:

*Internet Explorer ne peut pas afficher cette page web...* Ah lala on aura tout eu


----------



## guiomm (13 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon je suis à l'étape où quand je clique sur suivre cette expédition je tombe sur:
> 
> *Internet Explorer ne peut pas afficher cette page web...* Ah lala on aura tout eu



idem, mais bon pour moi ça change pas grand chose vu que j'avais de toute façon pas de suivi ^^


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

T a planté le serveur a force d actualiser la page .


----------



## guiomm (13 Mars 2011)

et puis je suis sous chrome ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------




mpowder a dit:


> T a planté le serveur a force d actualiser la page .



Lol planter les serveurs apple, quand on voit ce qu'ils ont racheté pour mettre leurs serveurs...


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Bon je suis à l'étape où quand je clique sur suivre cette expédition je tombe sur:
> 
> *Internet Explorer ne peut pas afficher cette page web...* Ah lala on aura tout eu



Internet Explorer 

moi Roissy et toujours Roissy


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Internet Explorer
> 
> moi Roissy et toujours Roissy



Aller encore 2 jours et tu me raye ce DELL de ta signature Lol

Moi le mien j ai l'impression qui est bloqué au Japon Sur un de ces bateaux qu on voit couler Toute la journée a la télé :rose:


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

jpense pas qu'UPS utilise des bateaux


----------



## mpowder (13 Mars 2011)

Oui c est vrai je perd la boule il bouge plus de shangai ça me stress !

Heureusement que ce topic existe il m aide a surmonter l épreuve .

Oui monsieur l épreuve j ai des vrais soucis MOI !!


----------



## Kriquet (13 Mars 2011)

*press F5*


----------



## dreambzh (14 Mars 2011)

pour ma part, voici ou en est arrivé le mien. Estimation d'ups : pour mardi normalement =)
Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France 		             		             		                     	           	           	            14/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            7:33 	           	 	           	          Lecture au départ

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Roissy Charles de Gaulle, 					 	 		             	 		            		     France 		             		             		                     	           	           	            12/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            5:29 	           	 	           	          Lecture à l'arrivée

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             		                     	           	           	            12/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            4:23 	           	 	           	          Lecture au départ

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             		                     	           	           	            11/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            0:28 	           	 	           	          Lecture d'importation

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Philadelphia, 					 	 		            				PA, 		             	 		            		     United States 		             		             		                     	           	           	            10/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            8:13 	           	 	           	          Lecture à l'arrivée

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Louisville, 					 	 		            				KY, 		             	 		            		     United States 		             		             		                     	           	           	            10/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            5:02 	           	 	           	          Lecture au départ


		                     	           	           	            10/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            1:37 	           	 	           	          Lecture à l'arrivée

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             		                     	           	           	            10/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            3:32 	           	 	           	          Les donnees du colis sont traitees 
par les  services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services  douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison. 	          	         				 				  	           	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Anchorage, 					 	 		            				AK, 		             	 		            		     United States 		             		             		                     	           	           	            09/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            15:25 	           	 	           	          Lecture au départ


		                     	           	           	            09/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            12:42 	           	 	           	          Lecture à l'arrivée

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Shanghai, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             		                     	           	           	            09/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            22:38 	           	 	           	          Lecture au départ

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Koeln, 					 	 		             	 		            		     Germany 		             		             		                     	           	           	            08/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            16:38 	           	 	           	          Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 		              	Shanghai, 					 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             		                     	           	           	            08/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            23:32 	           	 	           	          Lecture d'exportation 	          	         				 				  	           	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 	 		             	 		             		            
		                     	           	           	            08/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            21:00 	           	 	           	          Lecture à l'arrivée 	          	         				 				  	           	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 	 		             	 		             		            
		                     	           	           	            08/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            16:24 	           	 	           	          Lecture au départ 	          	         				 				  	           	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 	 		             	 		             		            
		                     	           	           	            08/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            11:59 	           	 	           	          Lecture de l'origine

	         	         		          	 	          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		          	 		            	 		            	 	 		             	 		            		     China 		             		             		                     	           	           	            08/03/2011 	           	 	           	           	            23:17 	           	 	           	          Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## ERAVS (14 Mars 2011)

Héhé !!!!! Moi il a fait Koeln et là ce matin à 5h00 à st ouen en banlieue parisienne, j'espere qu'ils vont le livrer dans la matinée!!


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

Coucou bonne nouvelle enfin j'ai mon numéro de tracking Ups la livraison est prévue pour le 16


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

Mon MBP 15" CTO (disque SSD) a été expédié par Apple le 13 (à 1H du mat) et indique "Expédition acheminée" sans plus d'infos depuis (soit 18 heures). 

Pas de numéro de suivi de transporteur (ça dit "_En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur_") mais un numéro d'expédition Apple en 8xxxxxxxxxxxx.


Il y a 2 colis (vraissemblablement parce que dans le cadre du financement Apple aux professionnels, on a une housse offerte+l'Applecare que j'ai pris) donc je sais pas lequel retardera l'autre mais la date de livraison est estimée au 23 mars (argh) : ça fait quand même 10 jours ! Clairement, si vous pouvez éviter de prendre des accessoires ou prendre l'Applecare ultérieurement, ça accélère nettement l'envoi.

*Là, où ça devient intéressant, c'est que sur le store US, j'obtiens plus d'informations* (j'invite ceux qui n'ont pas de numéro de tracking à le faire) :

"Shipped on: Mar 13, 2011 via SYNCREON" et un numéro de suivi  qui renvoie, malheureusement, sur la même page "suivi d'expédition" qu'en Français (argh, j'y ai cru pourtant). Au moins on connait le transporteur : Syncreon technology.

À noter que "numéro d'expédition" est traduit par "Our Delivery Reference Number" sur la page en anglais et peut servir si on appelle l'Applestore pour connaitre la situation de l'ordi.

update : je viens de recevoir mon Certificat Apple care du 14/03 par e-mail


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Coucou bonne nouvelle enfin j'ai mon numéro de tracking Ups la livraison est prévue pour le 16



Hey, tu as commandé quand ? 
moi lundi dernier et toujours pas ...


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

Moi toujours Roissy   Je crois que mon colis va mettre autant de temps pour faire Roissy-Caen que Shangai-Roissy ^^


----------



## pirouet (14 Mars 2011)

@kriquet : nan, tu devrais l'avoir demain comme prévu


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

Bon, j'ai un moyen d'avoir un tout petit peu plus d'infos :

http://junecloud.com/software/mac/delivery-status.html est un widget qui donne quelques détails : en rentrant le numéro de commande Apple, de lui-même il affiche les différentes parties de l'expédition (dans mon cas, Applecare, housse, MBP) et leur date présumée de réception. 
Puis en cliquant dans le widget, on accès à une page "Apple order status" plus détaillée que celle de d'habitude.

On a ainsi le Sales ref Number (peut-être le truc demandé par Syncreon sur le outil de tracking, mais ça marche toujours pas pour moi avec mon numéro d'expédition en 8xxxxxxxxx) 
et le détail de l'acheminement de chaque élément.

j'ai ainsi le MBP en "Shipped on: Mar 13, 2011 via Merge In Tnst NL Til"
alors que le reste est en "Shipped on: Mar 13, 2011 via SYNCREON"

En gros, le MBP est toujours en transit pour la plateforme hollandaise avant d'être réuni avec le reste de la commande.

Le gros avantage du widget, c'est qu'il n'y a pas à saisir son pass pour son compte sur l'Applestore à chaque session expirée ^^,les infos d'expédition sont visibles sur une page en clair (celle qu'utilisent les commerciaux ?) et le rafraichissement se fait au lancement du widget depuis dashboard.


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Hey, tu as commandé quand ?
> moi lundi dernier et toujours pas ...


J'ai commandé le mardi 2 mars et la commande est partie le 8 mars


----------



## mpowder (14 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Bon, j'ai un moyen d'avoir un tout petit peu plus d'infos :
> 
> http://junecloud.com/software/mac/delivery-status.html est un widget qui donne quelques détails : en rentrant le numéro de commande Apple, de lui-même il affiche les différentes parties de l'expédition (dans mon cas, Applecare, housse, MBP) et leur date présumée de réception.
> Puis en cliquant dans le widget, on accès à une page "Apple order status" plus détaillée que celle de d'habitude.
> ...



Le numéro de tracking est identique au numéro de "Référence d&#8217;expédition Apple" tant que le colis n'est pas parti.

Donc pour le moment tu ne peux pas suivre l expédition car officiellement ton colis est expédié qu' une fois la commande traité et regroupé en Hollande.

En tout cas pour moi c'est interprétation que j'en fait.

Seul les commandes simple (CTO sans article en plus) on un suivi dans les deux trois jours.


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

ouais, c'est ce qui me semble aussi. Maintenant, ma question c'est : "combien de temps entre l'avis d'expédition datée et l'a réunion de la commande en Hollande ?". Ça dure combien de temps un vol shangai/eindhoven ?


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> ouais, c'est ce qui me semble aussi. Maintenant, ma question c'est : "combien de temps entre l'avis d'expédition datée et l'a réunion de la commande en Hollande ?". Ça dure combien de temps un vol shangai/eindhoven ?




Lol bin j'ai eu mon avis d'expédition jeudi matin, et j'ai pas encore d'infos sur le fait qu'il soit en hollande, donc 4 jours mini !^^
C'est un long vol... carburant oblige...


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

D'autant que les colis passent par la Corée et le Kazakhstan... Du moins c'était le cas du mien


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> D'autant que les colis passent par la Corée et le Kazakhstan... Du moins c'était le cas du mien



ah c'est bien possible, je ne peux pas confimer n'ayant pas de suivi...


----------



## Yapidk (14 Mars 2011)

24h avant reception!


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

Ok mon colis est TOUJOURS a Roissy...  Il a mis 2.5 jours pour faire Shangai-Roissy et la il s'imobilise....  Les français sont plus lents que les autres ou bien ?


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Ok mon colis est TOUJOURS a Roissy... Il a mis 2.5 jours pour faire Shangai-Roissy et la il s'imobilise.... Les français sont plus lents que les autres ou bien ?


 Il doit être livré quand? moi c'est prévu pour mercredi avant la fin de journée


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

Pareil mais c'est bizarre qu'il reste 3 jours (parce qu'il y est arrivé vendredi soir, mais le we compte pas donc la j'dis rien) à Roissy nan ??


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Pareil mais c'est bizarre qu'il reste 3 jours (parce qu'il y est arrivé vendredi soir, mais le we compte pas donc la j'dis rien) à Roissy nan ??


 Quand as tu eu ton numéro UPS? normalement c'est 2 jours après avoir eu le numéro


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

Mon num jlai eu Jeudi dernier quand le colis a été expédié...


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Mon num jlai eu Jeudi dernier quand le colis a été expédié...


 Ah je sais pas alors peut être demain ( des fois ça arrive plus tôt) quand j'aurai reçu le miens je mettrai une photo à côté de mon vieux Dell car apparement avec l'écran antireflet il a un cadre couleur alu


----------



## Manetheren (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai reçu un mail m'indiquant l'expédition jeudi 10, mais depuis aucun numéro de suivis. 
C'est normal d'après ce que j'ai compris, puisque c'est une commance personnalisé avec accessoires !

Mon compte a été débité ce matin. Dois-je en déduire que mon MBP est parti d'Hollande ?


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

J'ai reçu un mail m'annonçant un (nouveau) retard de 2 jours...
Dernière fois que j'achète sur le store... grosse déception ...


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> J'ai reçu un mail m'indiquant l'expédition jeudi 10, mais depuis aucun numéro de suivis.
> C'est normal d'après ce que j'ai compris, puisque c'est une commance personnalisé avec accessoires !
> 
> Mon compte a été débité ce matin. Dois-je en déduire que mon MBP est parti d'Hollande ?


 Non je pense pas il est parti de Chine à priori, quand il part d'Hollande tu as le numéro d'UPS et il faut compter 2j pour le recevoir ensuite


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

Apple vraiment pas à la hauteur de sa réputation...
2 semaines pour un mac, leur sous traitance de livraison est à revoir...

Je commence sous mac avec une mauvaise image...


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Apple vraiment pas à la hauteur de sa réputation...
> 2 semaines pour un mac, leur sous traitance de livraison est à revoir...
> 
> Je commence sous mac avec une mauvaise image...


Courage Guillaume, je l'ai commandé le 2 mars et je vais le recevoir le 16 donc ça fait 14j.
Ce qui prends du temps c'est d'une la personnalisation de l'ordi et de deux le fait de commander des accessoires car tout est regroupé en Hollande donc ça traine( Ma souris était prête avant l'ordi). Ceux qui ont commandé un MBP configuration usine sans accessoire l'ont reçu plus vite. 

Enfin je pense que comme il y a beaucoup de commande ça bouchonne un peu je pense. Ta patience sera récompensée par un super ordi tu verras


----------



## Manetheren (14 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Non je pense pas il est parti de Chine à priori, quand il part d'Hollande tu as le numéro d'UPS et il faut compter 2j pour le recevoir ensuite



Merci de ta réponse ! Depuis que je l'ai commandé Apple m'indique le 21 mars. J'espère qu'il arrivera à l'heure !


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Courage Guillaume, je l'ai commandé le 2 mars et je vais le recevoir le 16 donc ça fait 14j.
> Ce qui prends du temps c'est d'une la personnalisation de l'ordi et de deux le fait de commander des accessoires car tout est regroupé en Hollande donc ça traine( Ma souris était prête avant l'ordi). Ceux qui ont commandé un MBP configuration usine sans accessoire l'ont reçu plus vite.
> 
> Enfin je pense que comme il y a beaucoup de commande ça bouchonne un peu je pense. Ta patience sera récompensée par un super ordi tu verras



oué j'espère !
non mais ce qui est le plus lourd c'est de n'avoir aucune info quoi...
du coup je passe mon temps à actualiser alors que je suis censé bosser un concours...
Et en plus j'ai vraiment besoin de changer de PC, je prend mes cours dessus et celui que j'ai commence vraiment à débloquer...


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> oué j'espère !
> non mais ce qui est le plus lourd c'est de n'avoir aucune info quoi...
> du coup je passe mon temps à actualiser alors que je suis censé bosser un concours...
> Et en plus j'ai vraiment besoin de changer de PC, je prend mes cours dessus et celui que j'ai commence vraiment à débloquer...


 Concentre toi sur ton concours prends la date qu'on t'a indiquée comme vrai si ça peut t'éviter de rester scotché devant l'ordi de toute façon si c'est comme moi tout va s'accélérer l'avant veille de le recevoir avant tu as rien donc perds pas ton temps courage mister


----------



## mpowder (14 Mars 2011)

En faite je crois que c est le suivi qui nous stress c est beau le progrès on peux suivre notre colis pas a pas.
Mais finalement ça serre a rien ce qui importe c est la date prévu de livraison.

Moi la date a changé du 18 je suis passé au 21.
pour rappel premier Mac en panne c est ma deuxième vague d attente...


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> En faite je crois que c est le suivi qui nous stress c est beau le progrès on peux suivre notre colis pas a pas.
> Mais finalement ça serre a rien ce qui importe c est la date prévu de livraison.
> 
> Moi la date a changé du 18 je suis passé au 21.
> pour rappel premier Mac en panne c est ma deuxième vague d attente...




Lol fun, moi aussi je dois le recevoir le 21, sauf que toi c'est ton 2ème !


----------



## mpowder (14 Mars 2011)

Quelqu un a essayé d appeller le service client pour de plaindre ?

Je suis sur que vous pouvez avoir un petit geste commercial Parce que annoncer 2 jours et l avoir en quinze y a un sacrée écart :love:


----------



## novemberechooscar (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Quelqu un a essayé d appeller le service client pour de plaindre ?
> 
> Je suis sur que vous pouvez avoir un petit geste commercial Parce que annoncer 2 jours et l avoir en quinze y a un sacrée écart :love:



Enfait sur le site c'est expédition sous 1 à 3j le temps de préparer la commande


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Quelqu un a essayé d appeller le service client pour de plaindre ?
> 
> Je suis sur que vous pouvez avoir un petit geste commercial Parce que annoncer 2 jours et l avoir en quinze y a un sacrée écart :love:



Lol non mais ils n'ont jamais annoncé 2 jours, 
il annonces expédition sous 2 jours, c'est à dire qu'ils l'envoient au maximum sous 2 jours (enfin moi c'était 3 et ça a été respecté) mais ils ne disent pas pour la livraison !


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

On peut tous monter un lobby pour faire une action groupée   "Les impatients"


----------



## mpowder (14 Mars 2011)

Soyons honnête on commande sur n importe quel site français on peu s'attendre a avoir le colis dans la semaine.

Si c est pas le cas il est précisé pas en stock.

Je commande tout sur internet j ai jamais vu des délais pareils .

Meme sur EBAY c est plus clair.


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Soyons honnête on commande sur n importe quel site français on peu s'attendre a avoir le colis dans la semaine.
> 
> Si c est pas le cas il est précisé pas en stock.
> 
> ...




ouaip mais c'est pas pour ça qu'ils te feront un geste commercial je pense...

on est censé payer la qualité, mais pour moi les délais de livraison font partie de la qualité


----------



## Manetheren (14 Mars 2011)

Je propose une idée: comme on est deux ou trois à attendre la livraison pour le 21, on ne va plus rafraichir le suivis et on va attendre sagement le facteur. On évitera le stress de cette manière 
On se donne rendez vous ici le 22 !


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

mdr on prend les paris ? tu tiens pas 1/2 h !


----------



## Modularz (14 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à Tous,

Je viens de recevoir mon MBP 15" 2,2 8 gigas + SSD128 et malheureusement je rencontre un problème de ventilation (surchauffe).
Je sais que c'est n'est pas le sujet mais je dois attendre un échange pour la semaine prochaine.
Le service technique m'a clairement annoncé qu'il y avait des problèmes sur les "pâtes thermiques" de certains MBP....

Donc j'espère que les vôtre marchent nickel car ça fait rager de devoir se taper une nouvelle procédure d'attente :rateau:


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

Ah je reprend les paris, avec la chance que j'ai depuis que j'ai commandé mon mac, je penche pour un défaut de ce genre sur le mien !
Si c'est le cas je me fais remboursé et je m'achète un putin de bon vieux PC livré sous 24H avec une vrai carte graphique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h50 ----------

http://www.macworld.fr/2011/03/02/mac/des-problemes-qualite-nouveaux-macbook-pro/512489/


----------



## Modularz (14 Mars 2011)

Ben perso, je leur ai dit que je voyais mal comment ils pouvaient en l'espace d'une semaine changer le contrôle qualité dans les chaines d'assemblage....

Bref, priez !!!

Pour info, ils m'ont aussi dirigé vers un échange plutôt que vers un Apple Center car pour l'instant ils ne sont pas prêts/équipés ou bien autorisés à traiter le problème (l'assistance a été plutôt vague à ce sujet)


----------



## Manetheren (14 Mars 2011)

Modularz a dit:


> Bonsoir à Tous,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon MBP 15" 2,2 8 gigas + SSD128 et malheureusement je rencontre un problème de ventilation (surchauffe).
> Je sais que c'est n'est pas le sujet mais je dois attendre un échange pour la semaine prochaine.
> ...



Si c'est pris en charge aussi facilement ça ne m'effraie pas du tout


----------



## Modularz (14 Mars 2011)

Voici mon "score" en allant simplement sur le web :mouais:

72°c et 3974 rpm


----------



## mpowder (14 Mars 2011)

Modularz a dit:


> Bonsoir à Tous,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon MBP 15" 2,2 8 gigas + SSD128 et malheureusement je rencontre un problème de ventilation (surchauffe).
> Je sais que c'est n'est pas le sujet mais je dois attendre un échange pour la semaine prochaine.
> ...



C est quoi une surchauffe ? T évalue ça comment ?

Moi le mien il chauffe mais comment savoir si il chauffe trop ?


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Soyons honnête on commande sur n importe quel site français on peu s'attendre a avoir le colis dans la semaine.
> 
> Si c est pas le cas il est précisé pas en stock.
> 
> ...



Le différence, c'est que ça concerne un produit en Built to order et qui vient de sortir de surcroît. Sinon, effectivement, tu commandes un MBP de série, sorti il y a 2 mois, que ce soit à la FNAC, sur l'Applestore ou chez Macway, tu le reçois en 3 jours habituellement

Enfin, le système de tracking a changé : mon précédent MBP était aussi commandé en BTO et le tracking avait été bien plus transparent. On le suivait dès le départ de Chine C'était Kuhne et Nagel qui faisait le transit. 
Maintenant c'est Syncreon (ex Walsh Western International, le transporteur attitré de Dell) et ça a l'air d'être nettement plus bordélique.

Pour guiomm, c'est assez bizarre. Si il est parti y'a 3 semaines, il peut très bien avoir eu une trajectoire qui l'a fait passer par les environs du Japon. Ça expliquerait les retards bizarres.

Après faut imaginer 500 000 MBPs en transit en 2 semaines (et encore je sous-estime je pense) pour avoir une idée du délire logistique que c'est


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> C est quoi une surchauffe ? T évalue ça comment ?
> 
> Moi le mien il chauffe mais comment savoir si il chauffe trop ?




Tu l'avais pas renvoyé le tiens ?


----------



## Modularz (14 Mars 2011)

Teste SMC fan control et là tu verras un peu ce qui se passe dès que tu le sollicites 

Perso, chez moi c'est tellement violent que j'ai de suite appeler le SAV


----------



## Modularz (14 Mars 2011)

Capture de&#769;cran 2011-03-14 a&#768; 22.07.56.png

Voici mes étapes si ça peut réalimenter le sujet intial


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> C est quoi une surchauffe ? T évalue ça comment ?
> 
> Moi le mien il chauffe mais comment savoir si il chauffe trop ?



Normalement, il doit pas dépasser les  90-95°C à plein régime à peu près (jeux 3D intensifs). Il me semble que istat pro (l'appli) indique les températures relevées par les sondes du MBP

Mais, pratiquement, un ordi qui chauffe trop se met tout bêtement en carafe Veille forcée.

Pour la pâte thermique, oui les chinois en mettent visiblement trop. 
Mais normalement pas au point de gêner le fonctionnement. C'était déjà le cas avec mon MBP de début 2008. Au pire, tu perds un peu en efficience de refroidissement (genre 96°C au lieu de 88°C  en mettant une noisette d'Artic Silver, c'est de cet ordre) mais pas au point de créer une surchauff gênant l'utilisation. Il doit y avoir un problème plu sérieux (proc i7 défectueux ?, ventilo en rade ?) à mon avis.


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

Merci les gars, finalement je suis plus si pressé que ça de récupérer mon mac... puisque qu'il a des chances qu'il soit défectueux d'un coup c'est beaucoup moins attrayant...


----------



## Kriquet (14 Mars 2011)

C'est clair moi je commence a flipper  Je sens que quand je revevrai le mien (jsuis le prochain  ) jvais commencer a voir des défauts de fabrication partout    Le maniaque de base quoi....


----------



## l1ve (14 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> Je propose une idée: comme on est deux ou trois à attendre la livraison pour le 21, on ne va plus rafraichir le suivis et on va attendre sagement le facteur. On évitera le stress de cette manière
> On se donne rendez vous ici le 22 !



Moi aussi on m'a annoncé le 21 sauf qu'aujourd'hui je reçois un email me disant qu'il peut y avoir 2 jours de retard ! Envoyé le 10 de Chine d'après le suivi d'Apple (commandé le 7). J'ai aussi commandé un Moshi Clearguard pour le clavier donc les colis vont être regroupé quelque part avant de m'être envoyé (en Europe je crois ?).

Si ça prends vraiment 13 jours à venir de Chine je me demande bien comment c'est envoyé...

En plus je n'ai été débité qu'aujourd'hui, ça veux dire que là ça part de Chine ? ou c'est déjà en Europe et que demain j'aurais un numéro de suivi ?

Ça fait des années que je rêve d'acheter un Macbook Pro (encore un switcheur) et là après avoir commandé on me fait encore attendre quelques semaines... :casse:


----------



## mpowder (14 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen :

Oui c est vrai qu il vient de sortir mais je l ai Pris sur l apple store car il est dispo dans auncun magasin sur Lyon je suis peu être trop exigent mais il manque un peu de transparence .

 Car si moi je sais que c est une nouveauté c est peux être pas le cas pour tout le monde.

Modularz :

Je ferais un test demain mais je sais pas a partir de quand quel résultat il faut s inquiéter 

guillomm :

Enfin un gars qui suit.... Ou pas !

Le SAV  m a renvoyer un nouveau mais ne m on pas encore récupèré l ancien qui marche tres bien sauf qu il ne charge pas la batterie


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

faut relativiser : c'est mon 5e portable mac et je n'ai eu des problèmes que sur le premier (et encore, c'était la peinture qui s'écaillait sur les bords en Titane) et sur la batterie du dernier qu'on m'a échangé en 10 minutes à l'Applestore à côté de chez moi.

L'autre truc c'est que le boitier unibody n'a quasiment pas changé en 3 ans : peu ou pas de mauvaises surprises de ce côtén normalement. C'est nettement plus risqué avec un nouveau design.

Après, il y a  toujours les impondérables : DD qui lâche, batterie fabriquée par Sony qui fait partie du lot qu'ils ont merdé, RAM légèrement déboitée, pixels morts sur l'écran. Malheureusement, les contrôles qualité d'aujourd'hui sur les chaînes chinoises sont pas ceux d'il y a 15 ans sur les chaînes irlandaises


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

lol oué m'enfin tu vois j'ai acheté un iphone 4 l'été dernier et une semaine après on me sort qu'il y avait des pb d'antenne: l'antennagate, maintenant ça me fait plus rien mais quand tu as bossé dur  pour te le payer ça fout les boules...


----------



## Silverscreen (14 Mars 2011)

Bon je vais allez jouer un peu : ça va me détendre. je regarderais demain si j'ai du nouveau. Bon courage. 
Et stressez pas, les défauts, on a toujours l'impression qu'il y'en a plein en lisant les forums mais c'est parce que les utilisateurs contents arrêtent d'y poster pour plutôt profiter de leur bête Reste que les malchanceux.

Et puis vaut mieux un défaut qu'on remarque dès le déballage qu'un composant fragile qui pête hors garantie. 

Perso, j'ai 2 Macbook Pro (2007 et 2008) encore vivants bien que je ne sois vraiment  mais alors vraiment  pas soigneux (plusieurs chutes, trimballés dans un sac à dos de base, branchés et débranchés 10 fois par jour) et je les trouve vraiment robustes. Bon, ils sont plus trop design maintenant (bosses, patins manquants, palmrest tout usé et touches un peu usées) mais restent vaillants alors que ma femme et moi on les utilise facile 10h par jour


----------



## fadatonio51 (14 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> C'est clair moi je commence a flipper  Je sens que quand je revevrai le mien (jsuis le prochain  ) jvais commencer a voir des défauts de fabrication partout    Le maniaque de base quoi....



"jsuis le prochain "

J'en suis pas certain ... Le mien est à chilly Mazarin depuis 13 h. Je vais peut etre te coiffer au poteau !

Mais vous me refroidissez avec  vos histoire de pate thermique et de cartes mere defectueuses ...  Deja que je me pose 1000 questions du genre quoi faire avec ma baterrie lors de ma première utilisation (à priori un calibrage est la meilleure chose), comment optimiser la durée de vie de ma baterrie (mon mac sera très souvent sur secteur), comment installer windows via bootcamp (et vaut il mieux installer un Windows 7 32 ou 64 bits), faut il activer un pare feu ...

Mais tout va bien, je devrais pouvoir jouer avec la bete demain, si il  n'y a pas de souci ...


----------



## guiomm (14 Mars 2011)

fadatonio51 a dit:


> "jsuis le prochain "
> 
> J'en suis pas certain ... Le mien est à chilly Mazarin depuis 13 h. Je vais peut etre te coiffer au poteau !
> 
> ...



LOL oui


----------



## novemberechooscar (15 Mars 2011)

Hello à tous ça devient bon il arrive en France ça devrai être livré dans les temps 
J-1


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

veinard ! Moi ça indique toujours une date probable de livraison pour le 23 mars.

Par contre, le MBP seul est passé de "Expédié" à "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais". Il s'est passé un truc, mais quoi ? 

Au choix, il a décidé de prendre l'avion après être resté deux jours à regarder les autres décoller ou alors il s'est tâté 2 jours pour savoir s'il allait arriver en retard et vient de décider que non, finalement, il serait ponctuel avant d'en informer l'hôtesse de l'air !

Rhââ, Apple remettez l'ancien système de tracking, bon sang !!


----------



## Kiru (15 Mars 2011)

Mon petit MPB 13" avec 128 Go de SSD est parti de CDG ce matin et il doit arriver demain !

À la lecture des posts, j'espère qu'il n'aura pas de problèmes :
- de carte mère ;
- de batterie ;
- de pâte thermique ;
- de chargeur...

Euh... j'en oublie ?


----------



## Manetheren (15 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Moi aussi on m'a annoncé le 21 sauf qu'aujourd'hui je reçois un email me disant qu'il peut y avoir 2 jours de retard ! Envoyé le 10 de Chine d'après le suivi d'Apple (commandé le 7). J'ai aussi commandé un Moshi Clearguard pour le clavier donc les colis vont être regroupé quelque part avant de m'être envoyé (en Europe je crois ?).
> 
> Si ça prends vraiment 13 jours à venir de Chine je me demande bien comment c'est envoyé...
> 
> ...



J'ai aussi commandé le 7 mars, et j'ai été débité hier. Mais je n'ai pas reçu de mail m'indiquant un quelconque retard !


----------



## Kiru (15 Mars 2011)

Mais à tous ceux qui ne savent pas où se trouve leur mac, il faut aller dans le suivi de commande Apple, copier-coller le numéro de suivi du transporteur (en l'occurrence UPS), aller sur le site d'UPS, entrer en haut à gauche dans la partie prévue à cet effet le numéro de suivi et lancer la requête.

Je rappelle ça parce que j'ai l'impression que vous restez bloqués sur la page Apple...


----------



## guiomm (15 Mars 2011)

Kiru a dit:


> Mais à tous ceux qui ne savent pas où se trouve leur mac, il faut aller dans le suivi de commande Apple, copier-coller le numéro de suivi du transporteur (en l'occurrence UPS), aller sur le site d'UPS, entrer en haut à gauche dans la partie prévue à cet effet le numéro de suivi et lancer la requête.
> 
> Je rappelle ça parce que j'ai l'impression que vous restez bloqués sur la page Apple...




LOL
il est mignon


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

Kiru a dit:


> Mon petit MPB 13" avec 128 Go de SSD est parti de CDG ce matin et il doit arriver demain !
> 
> À la lecture des posts, j'espère qu'il n'aura pas de problèmes :
> - de carte mère ;
> ...



Les forums donnent une vision enflée des problèmes : il est évident qu'on y parle plus des dysfonctionnements que des appareils qui ronronnent sans souci. 
Si Apple usurpait sa réputation de qualité, les conséquences se feraient évidemment sentir auprès de ses clients, plutôt du genre exigeants, vu le prix des machines.

Aucun fabriquant n'est à l'abri de composants défectueux mais Apple s'en tire "plutôt bien" : 

Une petite enquête PC world de 2010 : 80000 sondés, 9 questions dont 
"y a-t-il eu des problèmes rencontrés au déballage ? Y a-t-il eu des problèmes au cours de la durée de vie de l'appareil ?, Y a-t-il eu des composants à faire remplacer ? Y a-t-il eu des problèmes touchant les éléments cruciaux de l'appareil (processeur, carte mère, alim, écran, carte graphique, mémoire, disque dur) ?

http://www.pcworld.com/article/211074/the_tech_brands_you_can_trust.html

Et, Apple n'était pas non plus mauvaise au niveau du SAV en 2010 :

http://www.macworld.fr/2010/03/12/mac/apple-toujours-tete-classement-sav/479461/

Si ça peut vous rassurer

Après, il vaut toujours mieux une machine visiblement défectueuse à la livraison qui fait l'objet d'un échange standard plutôt qu'une machine qui a l'air de marcher mais dont les composants de merde lâchent au bout de 18 mois

Enfin, les MBPs 2011 reprennent un design éprouvé depuis 3 ans : écran, boitier, lecteur optique, chargeur, ventilos, charnière, trackpad, clavier, haut-parleurs, alim et ports (hors thunderbolt) ont été testés à plus de 20 millions d'exemplaires puisqu'Apple écoule à peu près 1 million de portables par mois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h50 ----------




Kiru a dit:


> Mais à tous ceux qui ne savent pas où se trouve leur mac, il faut aller dans le suivi de commande Apple, copier-coller le numéro de suivi du transporteur (en l'occurrence UPS), aller sur le site d'UPS, entrer en haut à gauche dans la partie prévue à cet effet le numéro de suivi et lancer la requête.
> 
> Je rappelle ça parce que j'ai l'impression que vous restez bloqués sur la page Apple...



Il n'y a pas de numéro de suivi transporteur sur les machines qui font l'objet d'un ajout CTO (accessoire, disque en option, Applecare) car il s'agit de plusieurs colis qui sont acheminés séparément vers un centre logistique où le paquet final est composé. Le numéro de suivi UPS n'est indiqué qu'à ce moment là

Donc on est sans nouvelles jusqu'à l'arrivée en Europe. C'est très con, frustrant, mal fichu (c'était pas le cas avant) et en plus, c'est long

Donc, non on est pas simplets


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

@Silverscreen  Faux J'ai pris l'option SSD et j'ai eu mon tracking dès Shangai


----------



## mpowder (15 Mars 2011)

bon j'ai fait un test avec Islate pro Mac utilisé depuis ce matin 9h pas de programmes gourmands et je tourne a 48° en CPU et le 28 ° en disque SSD

tout a l'air normal


----------



## guiomm (15 Mars 2011)

Perso j'en ai eu marre, j'ai appellé Apple et elle a pu me dire où il était : il arrive à Amsterdam demain, et elle m'envoie par mail mon numéro de suivie dès qu'elle l'a.

Combien de temps entre Amsterdam et Lille ?


----------



## Kiru (15 Mars 2011)

@Silverscreen : Merci pour les explications


----------



## mpowder (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> @Silverscreen  Faux J'ai pris l'option SSD et j'ai eu mon tracking dès Shangai




Heureusement qui ils font pas 2 colis différents dans ce cas LoL


----------



## Kiru (15 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Perso j'en ai eu marre, j'ai appellé Apple et elle a pu me dire où il était : il arrive à Amsterdam demain, et elle m'envoie par mail mon numéro de suivie dès qu'elle l'a.
> 
> Combien de temps entre Amsterdam et Lille ?



À pied ? 

Ok, je sors -> []


----------



## mpowder (15 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Perso j'en ai eu marre, j'ai appellé Apple et elle a pu me dire où il était : il arrive à Amsterdam demain, et elle m'envoie par mail mon numéro de suivie dès qu'elle l'a.
> 
> Combien de temps entre Amsterdam et Lille ?



Ça n'engage que moi je dirais 24H !

Désolé pour ceux a qui j'avais annoncé une livraison mardi a priori ca n'a pas été le cas


----------



## leoian (15 Mars 2011)

J'ai commandé un MBP 13 ssd 128 clavier us et il va mettre 10 jours pour arriver O.O?
J'ai appelé apple Et ils me répondent qu'il va faire le trajet suivant avant que je puisse avoir un tracking 

Foxcom => Hollande
Hollande => Allemagne
Allemagne => Hollande
Hollande => France 

....  Pourquoi ??

(Bizzare Pub apple de 1-3 jours livraison 24H)


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> @Silverscreen  Faux J'ai pris l'option SSD et j'ai eu mon tracking dès Shangai



Je me demandais pour les options internes. Bon ça reste vrai pour les accessoires et l'Applecare

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------




leoian a dit:


> J'ai commandé un MBP 13 ssd 128 clavier us et il va mettre 10 jours pour arriver O.O?
> J'ai appelé apple Et ils me répondent qu'il va faire le trajet suivant avant que je puisse avoir un tracking
> 
> Foxcom => Hollande
> ...



Le chauffeur avait oublié son paquet de cloppes sur la table en partant  ?

Je pense plutôt que c'est deux items différents. 
Un qui a fait Chine->Hollande->Allemagne-> France et l'autre qui était déjà en attente en Allemagne et qui a rejoint le MBP en Hollande (à vue de nez, la pochette Applecare).

Ou alors, Apple a, exceptionnellement, fait la réunion des colis en Allemagne au lieu de la Hollande habituelle. Comme la Hollande reste la plateforme de dispatching, il est arrivé de Chine en Hollande et reparti de Hollande avant expédition finale. 

J'aimerais bien bosser dans la logistique pour comprendre comment on peut faire autant de trajets dans un sens et dans l'autre pour un simple carton de 3 Kgs et une pochette plastique de 100 grammes 

Mais je soupçonne que le tracking mélange documents administratifs validés en douane, aux checkpoints etc et colis physique. Je suis presque sûr que les machines ne font pas autant de trajets différents avant d'arriver.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------




mpowder a dit:


> bon j'ai fait un test avec Islate pro Mac utilisé depuis ce matin 9h pas de programmes gourmands et je tourne a 48° en CPU et le 28 ° en disque SSD
> 
> tout a l'air normal



C'était quoi déjà le problème de ta machine ?


----------



## mpowder (15 Mars 2011)

je m'interrogeais juste  sur la chauffe a partir de combien de degrés faut s'inquiéter.

Mon problème est tout autre la batterie qui prend pas la charge mais j'attends un remplacement par le SAV


----------



## leoian (15 Mars 2011)

leoian a dit:


> J'ai commandé un MBP 13 ssd 128 clavier us et il va mettre 10 jours pour arriver O.O?
> J'ai appelé apple Et ils me répondent qu'il va faire le trajet suivant avant que je puisse avoir un tracking
> 
> Foxcom => Hollande
> ...




Oui J'ai aussi pris la protection book book et l'apple care 0.0 mais pourquoi tout se remue ménage en plus L'operatrice me sort que c'est a cause du tremblement de terre tout sa =.= ?


----------



## Manetheren (15 Mars 2011)

J'ai enfin mon numéro de suivi. Ce n'est pas UPS qui s'occupe de mon colis, mais TNT.


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

leoian a dit:


> Oui J'ai aussi pris la protection book book et l'apple care 0.0 mais pourquoi tout se remue ménage en plus L'operatrice me sort que c'est a cause du tremblement de terre tout sa =.= ?



Ah mon avis déjà, elle en sert rien du tout. À part consulter le trajet sur son ordi, je doute que les responsables logistiques du transporteur racontent leurs déboires asiatiques à une simple opératrice de la plateforme d'appels du service commercial Apple.

Secundo, je pense que c'est effectivement deux produits qui se sont rejoints au centre logistique d'eindoven en Hollance. Ta housse doit venir d'un dépot en Allemagne et l'Applecare arriver par le même biais en Hollande. Là ils attenent sagement ton MBP qui, lui, arrive de Chine.

Puis tout part vers la France en passant par l'Allemagne. En gros, tu as deux suivis de colis différents et non un seul qui aurait fait un aller retour Allemagne-Hollande-Allemagne. Sur le suvi global que certains ont mis en snapshot dans ce fil, ça se voit très clairement : il y a deux dates différentes pour le départ de Chine et deux pour l'arrivée en Hollande. Et l'affichage étant par date, on a l'impression que le colis a fait Chine-Hollande-Chine-Hollande-France&#8230;


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

Eh bah c'est la que je suis bien content de pas avoir pris l'Apple Care ou un accessoire quelconque, comme ça mon ordi ne passe pas par la Hollande   By the way si je veux m'acheter des accessoires ya un APR en plein Caen + la FNAC juste a coté   @Mpowder ton ordi a encore de la batterie alors que tu ne l'a jamais rechargé ??!!!


----------



## Modularz (15 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> je m'interrogeais juste  sur la chauffe a partir de combien de degrés faut s'inquiéter.
> 
> Mon problème est tout autre la batterie qui prend pas la charge mais j'attends un remplacement par le SAV



Perso, j'ai la même config que toi et j'ai :

1- La batterie qui m'indique 2h à pleine charge et qui descend très rapidement (à vue d'oeil)

2- Une température aux alentours de 72°c au repos (navigation internet simple) + ventilateur à 4500 rpm 

Bref, là je l'utilise malgré tout car franchement avec le SSD c'est bonard mais j'ai un échange prévu pour la semaine du 21 mars

En lisant la plupart des forums sur le site d'apple, il y a un paquet de gens qui se plaignent de ce/ces problèmes :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2764570&start=0&tstart=0

Bonne lecture...


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

Modularz a dit:


> Perso, j'ai la même config que toi et j'ai :
> En lisant la plupart des forums sur le site d'apple, il y a un paquet de gens qui se plaignent de ce/ces problèmes :
> 
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2764570&start=0&tstart=0
> ...



Apparemment, en cas de bascule sur la carte vidéo dédiée, la vitesse des ventilos monte rapidement avant de retomber un peu. Le problème (logiciel) est que la bascule vers la carte dédiée se fasse à des moments où c'est pas du tout justifié (genre, regarder une page web avec une pub en Flash). On peut s'attendre à un correctif logiciel ici. Vu que le problème n'existait pas avec les cartes graphiques nVidia.

Pour la température trop haute, je sais pas à quoi ça peut être dû : un problème avec un ventilo, un proc Intel défaillant qui gère pas bien le turboboost ?

Après, difficile de connaitre la proportion d'ordis touchés au vu d'un forum de support. 
Sachant qu'entre 10% et 15% des ordis (portables peuvent être touchés par une défaillance nécessitant un envoi en SAV la première année (enquête sur les 10 plus gros constructeurs), sur le nombre de portables vendus, ça doit en faire des utilisateurs qui rencontrent des problèmes et qui s'épanchent sur un forum.

Là où c'est affligeant, c'est les chiffres sur 3 ans  :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-311340-etude-qualite-portables-asus-tete.html

J'espère quand même qu'Intel s'est pas merdé sur une série noire de processeurs ou chipset sandybridge (les MBPs ont la version révisée, sans les ports satas 5 et 6 malfonctionnels, soit dit en passant)


----------



## fadatonio51 (15 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> J'espère quand même qu'Intel s'est pas merdé sur une série noire de processeurs ou chipset sandybridge (les MBPs ont la version révisée, sans les ports satas 5 et 6 malfonctionnels, soit dit en passant)



Tu es sur de cela, c'est une question que je me posais ? Nous n'avons pas les ports dysfonctionnels ?

Sinon, j'ai bien recu mon MB pro ce midi ! Première utilisation ce soir ! 

Pour les stats, le MB a été commandé dimanche 6 mars (avec config' personnalisé HDD 7200 tr, ecran HD), ainsi qu'un adaptateur dvi-minidisplayport (qui est arrivé dans la même boite que le MB). J'ai eu un tracking depuis le début, mais rien entre Shanghai et Koeln 

Le tout a été envoyé mardi 8, et donc reçu aujourd'hui (mardi 15). Pour ma part, je trouve ces délais très corrects !

P.S. : il est magnifique ...


----------



## mpowder (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Eh bah c'est la que je suis bien content de pas avoir pris l'Apple Care ou un accessoire quelconque, comme ça mon ordi ne passe pas par la Hollande   By the way si je veux m'acheter des accessoires ya un APR en plein Caen + la FNAC juste a coté   @Mpowder ton ordi a encore de la batterie alors que tu ne l'a jamais rechargé ??!!!



Je le branche sur secteur et j'ai un jolie message qui dit aucune recharge en cours 

il me reste 20% mais je le laisse branché tout le temps.



Modularz a dit:


> Perso, j'ai la même config que toi et j'ai :
> 
> 1- La batterie qui m'indique 2h à pleine charge et qui descend très rapidement (à vue d'oeil)
> 
> ...



Effectivement on a la même config mais pas le même résultat .J'espère que le prochain de remplacement aura pas le même problème que toi .

Je vais faire un peu de photoshop ce Pm on va voir ce que la bête a dans le ventre


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

fadatonio51 a dit:


> Tu es sur de cela, c'est une question que je me posais ? Nous n'avons pas les ports dysfonctionnels ?



Ben d'après un test vachement exhaustif d'Anandtech, Apple utilise bien le chipset corrigé.  :



> () Notebooks that used more than just two ports or used at least one of the 3Gbps ports would be affected and would have to be remanufactured with a fixed version of the 6-series chipset. *Intel promised to begin shipping fixed (B3 stepping) 6-series chipsets by the end of February*.
> ()
> This is a B3 stepping chipset. In fact, Apple's manufacturing partners seem to have received B3 chipsets before anyone else given that boards were produced, tested and shipped in time for a February 24th launch. *It would appear that Apple was among the first if not the first company to receive B3 stepping 6-series chipsets*. Although I had concern for the health of the Apple/Intel relationship over the past couple of years, it looks like the two are back to being bedfellows.



Par contre, sachant que le lecteur optique est sur un port SATA à 3 Gb/s et le DD sur un à 6 Gb/s, je me demande ce qui est branché sur le 2e port SATA à 6 Gb/s, la vidéo interne étant sur un des canaux à 10 Gbs du port Thunderbolt


----------



## novemberechooscar (15 Mars 2011)

fadatonio51 a dit:


> Tu es sur de cela, c'est une question que je me posais ? Nous n'avons pas les ports dysfonctionnels ?
> 
> Sinon, j'ai bien recu mon MB pro ce midi ! Première utilisation ce soir !
> 
> ...


Tu en as de la chance le mien est parti le même jour que toi et je vais le recevoir demain seulement  Il a pas fait le même trajet il est passé par la Hollande et la Belgique


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

Wow le test de Mac Gen n'est pas si positif que ça....


----------



## Manetheren (15 Mars 2011)

Whaou, mon MBP 17 est arrivé à 15h au dépôt TNT de Lyon ! J'habite à 200kms de Lyon, c'est bon ça !


----------



## alfhcg (15 Mars 2011)

J'ai commandé le premier Mac de ma vie, un MacBook Air (CTO) le 6 février et dans la confimation de la commande ils m'ont mis:


> Expédition  3 jours ouvrables
> Livraison  18 Fev, 2011 - 21 Fev, 2011 par Livraison standard
> Votre commande vous sera expédiée lorsque tous les éléments individuels seront disponible - en un seul chargement



C'est là que j'ai realisé la différence entre "Expédition" et "Livraison", et j'ai aussi appris que les Mac CTO (modification dans la configuration, plus de mémoire ,etc)  viennent de Chine...

Après l'arrivée en Hollande ils mettent deux ou trois jour pour arriver en France. 

Le numéro de suivie UPS je l'ai reçu 3 ou 4 jours avant la date de livraison (13 ou 14 février, je ne me rappel plus).

Finalement, je l'ai reçu le 17 février. L'attente es longue, mais une fois reçu on ne regrette rien. Je suis très content de mon MBA.


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Wow le test de Mac Gen n'est pas si positif que ça....



Ben il y a quand même une sacré différence de performances entre le 2.0 Ghz et le 2.2 Ghz. La plupart des critiques que fait Macgénération ne concerne pas le 2.2 Ghz : en monoprocesseur, le turbo boost monte bien plus haut que le 2.0 Ghz  (3,3 Ghz vs 2,9 Ghz) et creuse vraiment l'écart avec la génération précédente. Et au niveau de la carte graphique, c'est le jour et la nuit pour les jeux : l'un se satisfait de réglages moyens sur Starcraft II quand l'autre est fluide avec les réglages au maximum. 

Résultat : alors que le premier a une carte vidéo à peu près du niveau de la génération précédente et des performances en-deça de l'iMac, le second est un des portables les plus puissants du moment (hors transportables en SLI) et fait un vrai bon en avant.

En gros, comme d'habitude, Apple a été mesquin sur les options et leur prix mais pour qui ne regarde pas trop la facture, y'a de quoi avoir un vrai monstre (en gros, en mettant un SSD et en prenant le 2e modèle, ce que n'a pas fait MacGé).


----------



## immikimaru (15 Mars 2011)

> Expédié le: Mar 13, 2011
> Délai estimé de livraison: 21 Mar, 2011 - 24 Mar, 2011



MBP '11 (2,2ghz, 8go RAM, 128go SSD, HD Antiglare, Apple Care)  

J'en peux plus d'attendre 
Même pas de tracking pour me consoler...


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

t'en as eu pour une fortune !!


----------



## novemberechooscar (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> t'en as eu pour une fortune !!


 je pense entre 2700 et 3000 euros ( j'imagine même pas le prix d'un mac pro full options ). J'ai failli prendre le SSD aussi mais apparement le vertex 3 qui va sortir bientôt a de meilleurs performances que le SSD vendu par apple (celà dit un SDD quelqu'il soit restera carrément plus rapide qu'un disque dur et plus silencieux!!!) donc j'ai résisté à la tentation, ça attendra 

Je viens de découvrir que bien qu'apple ai annoncé qu'on puisse monter à 8Go de Ram finalement on peut y mettre 16Go au moins on pourra l'upgrader quand il commencera a se faire vieux


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

Bon update tracking : mon colis a mis pas moins de 7 heures pour aller de Roissy a Chilly, ce qui représente environ 50 kms


----------



## mpowder (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Bon update tracking : mon colis a mis pas moins de 7 heures pour aller de Roissy a Chilly, ce qui représente environ 50 kms



Ça sent bon le MBR qui arrive tout frais chez toi Enfin !!!


----------



## novemberechooscar (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Bon update tracking : mon colis a mis pas moins de 7 heures pour aller de Roissy a Chilly, ce qui représente environ 50 kms


 Il est prévu pour quand? tu l'auras surement demain ou après demain


----------



## Silverscreen (15 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> MBP '11 (2,2ghz, 8go RAM, 128go SSD, HD Antiglare, Apple Care)
> 
> J'en peux plus d'attendre
> Même pas de tracking pour me consoler...



Le même, mêmes options (+une housse offerte par l'Applestore Business). Expédié à la même date et mêmes dates de livraison indiquées . Il doit être dans le même avion que le tien.

Et, donc, pas de numéro de tracking non plus pour l'instant


----------



## l1ve (15 Mars 2011)

Kiru a dit:


> Je rappelle ça parce que j'ai l'impression que vous restez bloqués sur la page Apple...


Oui mais pas parce que je ne sais pas trouver le site UPS  je l'attends toujours mon numéro de suivi  bon j'espère que c'est pour demain sinon ça va faire 6 jours que je n'arrive pas à le suivre.

Tout ça pour un accessoire à la con que j'aurais pu prendre sur un autre site qui me l'aurait envoyé en quelques jours. :hein:


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Il est prévu pour quand? tu l'auras surement demain ou après demain



yep demain normalement.
mais bon si le livreur vient de Chilly à pieds


----------



## immikimaru (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> t'en as eu pour une fortune !!



2696 Euros avec réduc AOC (MBP + Apple Care + Sacoche Knomo @ 109E)
ca fait cher c'est vrai mais pas envie d'ouvrir mon laptop avec un apple care qui risque de sauter, meme si la probabilité est très faible... Mais c'est un risque que je ne veux pas prendre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------




Silverscreen a dit:


> Le même, mêmes options (+une housse offerte par l'Applestore Business). Expédié à la même date et mêmes dates de livraison indiquées . Il doit être dans le même avion que le tien.
> 
> Et, donc, pas de numéro de tracking non plus pour l'instant



coupaing!!!  Rahh je suis en AOC, pas en business, dommage! Sans indiscrétions, ca t'es revenu a combien en business?


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

hey les copains switcheurs, je vous invite ici >> http://forums.macg.co/groupes/les-switchers-du-mbp-2011.html


----------



## alfhcg (15 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> MBP '11 (2,2ghz, 8go RAM, 128go SSD, HD Antiglare, Apple Care)
> 
> J'en peux plus d'attendre
> Même pas de tracking pour me consoler...



Je pense que tu auras ton numéro de tracking 3 ou 4 jours avant de entendre sonner le Monsieur de UPS chez toi, donc vers le 16 ou 17 mars.

Bon courage l'attente est longue mais après tu seras tout content. 

Essai de ne pas regarder le site AppleStore pendant une journée...
Combien de fois par jour le regardes tu?


----------



## immikimaru (15 Mars 2011)

alfhcg a dit:


> Je pense que tu auras ton numéro de tracking 3 ou 4 jours avant de entendre sonner le Monsieur de UPS chez toi, donc vers le 16 ou 17 mars.
> 
> Bon courage l'attente est longue mais après tu seras tout content.
> 
> ...



Au début toute les 1/2 heures  Mais depuis que sais que le statut ne changera pas pendant quelques jours, je me contente de 3/4x par jour, histoire d'être sur que ca n'a pas changé  Je me résigne doucement ...


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

ok donc moi jsuis vraiment un cas grave


----------



## tragus (15 Mars 2011)

Commandé le 11 un MBP 15 pouces 8 gig de ram, 500gig 7200 tours et écran HD.
Mél annonçant l'expédition hier 14 mars, depuis .... rien de neuf... livraison annoncée à partir du 26...:mouais:


----------



## immikimaru (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> ok donc moi jsuis vraiment un cas grave



[assis sur un siège] 
Racontez-moi tout...


----------



## Kriquet (15 Mars 2011)

*couché sur le divan*

et bien docteur, la touche F5 du clavier de mon PC (oui vous avez bien entendu) est presque effacée, je ne sais plus quoi faire:hein::hein:


----------



## alfhcg (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> hey les copains switcheurs, je vous invite ici >> http://forums.macg.co/groupes/les-switchers-du-mbp-2011.html



Je suis switcheur, mais j'ai choisi MacBook Air. 
Il y a presque un mois que je suis sur Apple. 
Avant j'étais sur Windows et portable HTC, mais voilà qu'un jour mon beau HTC Touch Dual, avec deux ans d'utilisation, tout nouveau encore, sans aucune raison l'écran tactile ne répondait plus... J'ai tout réinstallé et c'était pire car quand tu réinstalles la première chose qu'il faut faire c'est calibrer l'écran (et c'était l'écran qui ne marchait plus de tout!!!) 

J'étais tellement déçu que je me suis penché vers l'iPhone 3Gs. J'avoue qu'auparavant je n'aimais pas l'iPhone, sur tout quand j'ai appris que le premier iPhone n'était même pas capable d'envoyer des MMS!!! Et voilà, c'est finalement l'iPhone que m'a permis de passer totalement à Mac, même si je garde des rapports avec Windows. Mais oui, je ne peux pas changer les ordinateurs de mon travail. Mais quant à moi, je suis sur Apple. 

Unique regret pour le moment, que l'iPhone n'ai pas un dashboard dans l'écran d'accueil pour montrer les RDVs du jour, la météo, etc... Mais bon je me dis, cela m'aide a exercer la mémoire en regardant mes RDV sur le calendrier au début de la journée.  Excusez-moi de parler de l'iPhone... Bref, je voulais dire tout simplement que je suis switcheur, mais avec un MBA car j'estime que c'est suffisant pour moi, étant donné que je ne travaille pas bcp sur des fichiers lourds et que je me déplace pas mal. Et que je ne peut pas me donner le luxe d'acheter un MBP dont l'utilisation ne serais pas justifié. Si j'achète un MBP sera parce qu'il se paiera lui-même avec ce que je ferais avec lui...


----------



## immikimaru (15 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> *couché sur le divan*
> 
> et bien docteur, la touche F5 du clavier de mon PC (oui vous avez bien entendu) est presque effacée, je ne sais plus quoi faire:hein::hein:



* se lève et tourne en rond*
hum, c'est un cas intéressant... 
Je pense que la touche F5 représente votre mère, et que vous recherchez sa reconnaissance en rafraichissant la page 2x/seconde... C'est un traumatisme qui doit dater de votre enfance....

De plus,utiliser un PC met en évidence votre manque de confiance en vous c'est évident...

Ca fera 70 Euros...


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

vous faites crédit   ?

Parce que j'ai fait une grosse dépense récemment


----------



## immikimaru (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> vous faites crédit   ?
> 
> Parce que j'ai fait une grosse dépense récemment



Bien sur... 10x @ 19,78% ^^

Sinon, n'oubliez pas de télécharger l'application iPsy @ 99$ sur l'Apple Store!


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

si je comprend bien la seule chose que tu veuilles soulager c'est mon porte monnaie


----------



## immikimaru (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> si je comprend bien la seule chose que tu veuilles soulager c'est mon porte monnaie



Apple, Psys, même combat


----------



## alfhcg (16 Mars 2011)

Voici le suivie UPS de mon MBA, venant de Chine, commandé le 6 février (dimanche).

Une autre astuce que j'ai appris en lisant les forums: l'état de la commande sur le site Apple aux USA (en Anglais) se mets à jour plus vite que celui en français.


----------



## alfhcg (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> si je comprend bien la seule chose que tu veuilles soulager c'est mon porte monnaie



Tu dois changer de docteur, donc le prochain te dira:
"Votre solution c'est d'acheter l'application iVIP Black, là on va bien soulager votre porte monnaie. Mais faites atention de ne pas la perdre dans une sychronisation de votre iPhone".


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/192612/kernel-panic-en-pagaille-pour-les-macbook-pro-2011

mon dieu 

quand je vois tous les commentaires négatifs, jvois pas comment je pourrais passer au travers des mailles du filet :mouais:


----------



## immikimaru (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/192612/kernel-panic-en-pagaille-pour-les-macbook-pro-2011
> 
> mon dieu
> 
> quand je vois tous les commentaires négatifs, jvois pas comment je pourrais passer au travers des mailles du filet :mouais:



Oo OH NON! C'est quand meme pas normal ce genre de problème!


----------



## Maclooki (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/192612/kernel-panic-en-pagaille-pour-les-macbook-pro-2011
> 
> mon dieu
> 
> quand je vois tous les commentaires négatifs, jvois pas comment je pourrais passer au travers des mailles du filet :mouais:



Salut,
C'est vrai que c'est flippant...
venant de CRAQUER pour passer une commande dont mon compte va se souvenir pendant un certain temps, je sais pas si c'était une bonne idée de zoner sur les forum,
Ma commande n'est même pas expédiée que l'angoisse grandie encore et encore, voilà tout
Ne paniquons pas, restons zen et au lit :sleep:


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

crois moi tu ne vas pas rester zen bien longtemps hehe....

maintenant que tu as posté ici tu ne sortiras de la tourmente qu'à réception


----------



## novemberechooscar (16 Mars 2011)

Oh my Gooood!!!:love: ça deviens bon!!! Vivement ce soir que je rentre du boulot!!! 

Donc pour résumer: 
*Le 2 mars* *commande* d'un Macbook pro 15"" modifié avec une souris,
*Le 8 mars* *départ* de la commande *de Chine *(la souris en fait) , 

Toujours pas de numéro de tracking donc j'apppelle Apple qui me signale l'arrivée de la *souris en Hollande qui attend patiemment l'ordi au dépôt* .

*14 mars arrivée* de l'ordi en Hollande et numéro de suivi UPS
*14 au soir* départ pour la Belgique

*15 au matin *transit d'une heure à Bruxelles et *Arrivée en France à Chilly Mazarin*
*16 au matin départ de Chilly Mazarin*  pour une livraison avant la fin de journée 

Donc ça aura pris 14j d'attente bon courage à tous ceux qui patientent vous serez bientôt récompensés


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> 2696 Euros avec réduc AOC (MBP + Apple Care + Sacoche Knomo coupaing!!!  Rahh je suis en AOC, pas en business, dommage! Sans indiscrétions, ca t'es revenu a combien en business?



Ben pareil que sur l'AS normal il me semble, mais ça m'a permis de passer par Apple financial services et de prendre un crédit-bail sur 3 ans qui n'est pas validé en fonction de mes revenus personnels mais en fonction du statut de mon entreprise. Ça m'arrangeait car j'ai déjà un crédit-bail personnel  sur l'iPad de ma femme ;D et le cumul est normalement problématique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h56 ----------




immikimaru a dit:


> Oo OH NON! C'est quand meme pas normal ce genre de problème!



Mouais, à voir. 

Quasiment à chaque sortie de produit, il y a ce genre d'article. Entre ceux qui ont importé des configs/applis pas vraiment compatibles sans faire une install propre, le pourcentage de machines réellement problématiques, les plantages inopinés et rares mais accidentels, les mecs qui ont mis un C300 comme SSD alors qu'il est notoirement plantogène, ceux qui ont mis de la RAM de tierce partie défaillante etc., etc., et sachant que tout ce petit monde va se donner rendez-vous sur un espèce de fil fourre tout "les nouveaux Macbook Pro ont un problème", je reste sceptique sur la proportion des machines réellement touchées

En admettant qu'il y ait un vrai problème qui touche beaucoup de machines (plus de 5%, ce serait déjà énorme), si c'est un souci logiciels, une mise à jour firmware ou de MacOS X 10.6 arriverait rapidement.

Le vice-caché matériel me parait très très improbable. Même sur la série de cartes vidéo nVidia problématiques, j'ai eu un des modèles concernés qui n'a pourtant jamais eu de souci

Perso, je reste optimiste.


----------



## fadatonio51 (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> hey les copains switcheurs, je vous invite ici >> http://forums.macg.co/groupes/les-switchers-du-mbp-2011.html



Je vous ai rejoint dans le groupe ! L'attente est longue, mais c'est ensuite un bonheur de jouer avec la bete !

Bon courage à tous !


----------



## mpowder (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> crois moi tu ne vas pas rester zen bien longtemps hehe....
> 
> maintenant que tu as posté ici tu ne sortiras de la tourmente qu'à réception



MDR ça c'est bien dit !

La pression monte chaque jour NE POSTÉ PAS ICI  sinon vous êtes cuits a actualisé la page UPS et Macgeneration les deux seuls liens qui vous maintienne en vie


AHAHAHAHA


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> MDR ça c'est bien dit !
> 
> La pression monte chaque jour NE POSTÉ PAS ICI  sinon vous êtes cuits a actualisé la page UPS et Macgeneration les deux seuls liens qui vous maintienne en vie
> 
> ...



Lol le pire... c'est que c'est vrai...
mais la réception du mac c'est un peu une cure de désintox, on revient jamais !
(sauf MPOWDER mdr^^)


----------



## Manetheren (16 Mars 2011)

Sur le site d'Apple la réception est passée du 21 mars au 17 mars, donc demain


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple la réception est passée du 21 mars au 17 mars, donc demain



Lol enfoiré, moi c'est encore au 21 !!


----------



## l1ve (16 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> Sur le site d'Apple la réception est passée du 21 mars au 17 mars, donc demain


Chanceux ! Pour moi la livraison passe du 21 au 23 d'après leur email  Tu l'as commandé quand ?

Edit : il y a du changement sur l'apple store... peut-être je ne vais pas attendre beaucoup plus longtemps. Depuis quelques minutes ça m'affiche ceci :


> Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation


S'il vous plaît dites moi que ça veux dire qu'UPS le prends enfin en charge et que j'aurais bientôt un numéro de suivi...


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

Bon le mien normalement arrive aujourd'hui, d'ailleurs c'est inscrit "en cours de livraison" ou un truc du genre... Le soucis c'est qu'il n'est pas encore passé et que je dois m'absenter cette après midi   Il se passe quoi quand on est absent ? En plus j'habite en résidence étudiante et les boites aux lettres ne sont pas à l'extérieur   Jsuis comme un gosse qui attend le père Noël


----------



## mpowder (16 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Lol enfoiré, moi c'est encore au 21 !!



Moi c 'est passé du 21 au 18

Et personne n'est a l'abri de ne pas revenir sur ce topic suite un retour SAV

Mais bon ce qui me réconfort c'est que j'aurai mon deuxième avant même que tu es ton premier LOL

Bon je te taquine vite fait pas ce que la dernière fois ca m'a porté la poisse ne jamais crié victoire trop tôt .


----------



## l1ve (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Il se passe quoi quand on est absent ? En plus j'habite en résidence étudiante et les boites aux lettres ne sont pas à l'extérieur   Jsuis comme un gosse qui attend le père Noël


Il le renvoie en Chine 

Il te laisse sûrement un avis de passage pour prendre rendez-vous.


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Chanceux ! Pour moi la livraison passe du 21 au 23 d'après leur email  Tu l'as commandé quand ?
> 
> Edit : il y a du changement sur l'apple store... peut-être je ne vais pas attendre beaucoup plus longtemps. Depuis quelques minutes ça m'affiche ceci :
> 
> S'il vous plaît dites moi que ça veux dire qu'UPS le prends enfin en charge et que j'aurais bientôt un numéro de suivi...




Exactement pareil pour moi, ça vient de passer, à mon avis on va être livré en même temps.
tu as commandé quand ?
tu es dans quelle ville ?


----------



## Manetheren (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Chanceux ! Pour moi la livraison passe du 21 au 23 d'après leur email  Tu l'as commandé quand ?
> 
> Edit : il y a du changement sur l'apple store... peut-être je ne vais pas attendre beaucoup plus longtemps. Depuis quelques minutes ça m'affiche ceci :
> 
> S'il vous plaît dites moi que ça veux dire qu'UPS le prends enfin en charge et que j'aurais bientôt un numéro de suivi...



Héhé ! Je l'ai commandé le 8 mars, c'est un 17", avec DD 7200, clavier anglais inter, et remote.


----------



## l1ve (16 Mars 2011)

@guiomm je l'ai commandé le 7, il est parti le 10. J'habite en Mayenne dans un petit bled paumé, j'espère que UPS ne s'y perd pas ! 

@Manetheren, je l'ai commandé 1 jour plus tôt. Alors peut-être que le mien arrivera un peu en avance mais j'ai des doutes.. Moi j'ai pris 15" 2.2 avec SSD et écran HR.


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> @guiomm je l'ai commandé le 7, il est parti le 10. J'habite en Mayenne dans un petit bled paumé, j'espère que UPS ne s'y perd pas !
> 
> @Manetheren, je l'ai commandé 1 jour plus tôt. Alors peut-être que le mien arrivera un peu en avance mais j'ai des doutes.. Moi j'ai pris 15" 2.2 avec SSD et écran HR.



okay idem pour moi le 7, et je suis sur lille,  je pense donc qu'on devrait le recevoir en même temps, mon statut ayant changé en même temps que le tien !
enfin ça dépend comment il arrive en france, si c'est par camion j'aurai peut être un peu d'avance sur toi, je ne suis qu'à quelques km de la belgique, et donc plus proche des pays bas


----------



## Manetheren (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> @guiomm je l'ai commandé le 7, il est parti le 10. J'habite en Mayenne dans un petit bled paumé, j'espère que UPS ne s'y perd pas !
> 
> @Manetheren, je l'ai commandé 1 jour plus tôt. Alors peut-être que le mien arrivera un peu en avance mais j'ai des doutes.. Moi j'ai pris 15" 2.2 avec SSD et écran HR.





guiomm a dit:


> okay idem pour moi le 7, et je suis sur lille,  je pense donc qu'on devrait le recevoir en même temps, mon statut ayant changé en même temps que le tien !
> enfin ça dépend comment il arrive en france, si c'est par camion j'aurai peut être un peu d'avance sur toi, je ne suis qu'à quelques km de la belgique, et donc plus proche des pays bas




J'habite à Vichy. Mon MBP est arrivé dans le dépôt de TNT à Lyon hier dans l'après midi, mais il n'en n'est pas pas parti il faut croire...

EDIT : Il est parti à 10h de Lyon. Lyon est à environ 2H de route de chez moi !


----------



## mpowder (16 Mars 2011)

Petit rappel pour les nouveaux sur le déroulement du trajet UPS :


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> J'habite à Vichy. Mon MBP est arrivé dans le dépôt de TNT à Lyon hier dans l'après midi, mais il n'en n'est pas pas parti il faut croire...
> 
> EDIT : Il est parti à 10h de Lyon. Lyon est à environ 2H de route de chez moi !



ouép mais je pense qu'il ne livre pas que toi ^^ d'ici ce soir reviens nous dire qu'il est génial et qu'il n'a pas de défaut !


----------



## l1ve (16 Mars 2011)

Ils livrent toute la journée ? Je pensais que c'était que le matin ?


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Ils livrent toute la journée ? Je pensais que c'était que le matin ?



ah non je ne pense pas, il me semble que c'est entre 9h et 18h...


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Mars 2011)

Pas de nouvelles chez personne ? (pfff, c'est long)


----------



## immikimaru (16 Mars 2011)

Toujours le 23 pour moi ...


----------



## novemberechooscar (16 Mars 2011)

Ayééééé je l'ai reçu à 12h et je l'ouvre maintenant en rentrant du boulot ça fait plaisir!!! :love:rien à voir avec mon Dell ( je vous mettrai une photo pour comparer) quand j'aurai installé windows (je sais sacrilège mais il le faut si je veux faire tourner mes jeux) je mettrai des photos et des avis sur les jeux dans le forum comment ils tournent avec l'ordi si ça peut donner des infos sait on jamais.

Bon courage à ceux qui sont dans l'attente j'ai eu un suivi que 4j avant la livraison, si vraiment vous angoissez appellez au tel gratuit apple généralement ils peuvent vous renseigner. Voili voilou


----------



## l1ve (16 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Petit rappel pour les nouveaux sur le déroulement du trajet UPS


Si je ne me trompe pas ce n'est que pour ceux n'ayant pas commandé d'accessoires ? Avec des accessoires on reçoit le numéro de suivi qu'une fois les colis sont regroupés et donné à UPS en Europe je crois ?


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

Je m'autoproclame FAIL du jour.  A 18h en revenant des cours (pfff...) je retrouve - comme prévu - un super papier jaune orangé dans ma boite aux lettres, une UPS infoNotice m'annoncant que j'ai loupé le passage du livreur, passé a 15h.  

Rdv donc demain puisque le livreur repasse systématiquement le lendemain  

Je crois que là la torture est encore pire....je sais que mon ordi pourrait potentiellement dans mes mains en ce moment, mais non.  

Bref, je béni le génie qui a fait mon emploi du temps en sorte que je n'ai aucun cours le jeudi, je règle 2 réveils pour demain 9h et m'equipe d'une paire de jumelles longue portée


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas ce n'est que pour ceux n'ayant pas commandé d'accessoires ? Avec des accessoires on reçoit le numéro de suivi qu'une fois les colis sont regroupés et donné à UPS en Europe je crois ?



C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi. Genre : compter 4 jours ouvrables depuis la date d'expédition pour l'arriver en Europe et l'obtention d'un numéro de tracking. Puis 3-4 jours ouvrables de plus pour la livraison. Le mien a été expédié le 13 et la livraison annoncée est entre le 21 et le 23.


----------



## tragus (16 Mars 2011)

ben moi, toujours pas de numéro de suivi (commandé le 11) argh !


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi. Genre : compter 4 jours ouvrables depuis la date d'expédition pour l'arriver en Europe et l'obtention d'un numéro de tracking. Puis 3-4 jours ouvrables de plus pour la livraison. Le mien a été expédié le 13 et la livraison annoncée est entre le 21 et le 23.



oué c'est ça en gros, je l'ai commandé lundi expédié jeudi, arrivé hier en hollande (soit mardi) et là je suis en attente d'un numéro de tracking ... depuis hier matin donc... avec un peu de chance je l'aurai ce soir, mais en tous les cas je doute de l'avoir avant lundi...


savez vous si UPS bosse le Samedi ?


----------



## Manetheren (16 Mars 2011)

Rien aujourd'hui... Mais la journée n'est pas finie !


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Je m'autoproclame FAIL du jour.  A 18h en revenant des cours (pfff...) je retrouve - comme prévu - un super papier jaune orangé dans ma boite aux lettres, une UPS infoNotice m'annoncant que j'ai loupé le passage du livreur, passé a 15h.  Rdv donc demain puisque le livreur repasse systématiquement le lendemain   Je crois que là la torture est encore pire....je sais que mon ordi pourrait potentiellement dans mes mains en ce moment, mais non.  Bref, je béni le génie qui a fait mon emploi du temps en sorte que je n'ai aucun cours le jeudi, je règle 2 réveils pour demain 9h et m'equipe d'une paire de jumelles longue portée



J'ai déjà vécu ça : je compatis. Dans un autre genre, j'ai déjà eu droit aussi au paquet confié sans me prévenir à une voisine de ma résidence   voisine, qui a gentiment proposé de me remettre le colis puis "oublié" de me prévenir pendant 24 h. 
À l'idée qu'on lui avait confié plus de 2500 euros de matos à mon insu, j'ai "un tout petit peu" hurlé au service commercial du transporteur D'autant que, bossant de chez moi, j'étais dans le parages


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Adresse d&#8217;expédition	LILLE, FR	10 Mar 2011
Date de livraison estimée	21 Mar 2011 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation


----------



## Silverscreen (16 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Adresse dexpédition	LILLE, FR	10 Mar 2011
> Date de livraison estimée	21 Mar 2011 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de lexpédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation



Je comprends pas du coup où il est. "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ça veut dire qu'UPS vient le chercher, tu crois ? Ou ils sont déjà en possession du colis et s'apprêtent à faire leur tournée (ça me parait un peu tard pour ce soir) ?


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

non UPS ne bosse pas le samedi. 
en témoigne mon colis qui est resté de vendredi soir à lundi soir à Roissy.

et ils ne livrent pas non plus :'(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------




Silverscreen a dit:


> Je comprends pas du coup où il est. "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" ça veut dire qu'UPS vient le chercher, tu crois ? Ou ils sont déjà en possession du colis et s'apprêtent à faire leur tournée (ça me parait un peu tard pour ce soir) ?



non ça veut dire que le colis va etre expédié je crois


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> non UPS ne bosse pas le samedi.
> en témoigne mon colis qui est resté de vendredi soir à lundi soir à Roissy.
> 
> et ils ne livrent pas non plus :'(
> ...



Lol oui mais ce que j'aimerai savoir c'est expédié de où, la gonzesse de chez apple m'a dit lundi qu'il devait pas tarder à arriver en hollande. 
j'espère que cette expédition par de hollande et pas de chine...


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

bein expédié pour moi c'est quand il quitte l'usine, donc quand UPS "enlève" le colis à Shangai. Après jsuis pas sur du tout, moi j'ai eu un tacking dès le début 

EDIT : quoi que il est marqué transporteur "FINAL", donc ça pourrait bien dire qu'il est en Hollande


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

oué mais moi c'est un personnalisé, je l'ai commandé lundi la semaine dernière quand même... si il quitte vraiment la chine qu'aujourd'hui ils vont m'entendre chez apple !


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> oué mais moi c'est un personnalisé, je l'ai commandé lundi la semaine dernière quand même... si il quitte vraiment la chine qu'aujourd'hui ils vont m'entendre chez apple !



Personnalisé au sens ou tu as pris des options ? OU des accessoires supplémentaires ?
Parce que ce sont surtout les accessoires qui ralentissent le voyage, vu qu'il faut tout rassembler


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

les deux, j'ai augmenté le DD et j'ai pris une télécommande et un apple care...
mais bon même, télécommande et apple care attendent tranquilou en hollande m'a dit la gonzesse de chez apple, donc il ne manque que le mac ...


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> les deux, j'ai augmenté le DD et j'ai pris une télécommande et un apple care...
> mais bon même, télécommande et apple care attendent tranquilou en hollande m'a dit la gonzesse de chez apple, donc il ne manque que le mac ...



alors ton colis est en hollande ! j'ai aussi commandé lundi de la semaine dernière, il est parti jeudi tôt le matin et vendredi soir il était à Roissy (en gros il a mis 2 jours et demi si on compte le décalage horaire).

Donc le tien a du non pas aller en Allemagne comme le mien, mais en Hollande, et maintenant que tout est réuni, il est en partance pour chez toi


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Lol et en jours ça fait combien encore à attendre ? je présume que je ne l'aurai pas vendredi si ?


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

pour vendredi ça me semble compromis, vu que apparement il y a souvent un jour d'attente à Roissy ou Chilly


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> pour vendredi ça me semble compromis, vu que apparement il y a souvent un jour d'attente à Roissy ou Chilly



en même temps s'il arrive à Roissy j'imagine qu'il vient en avion, et étant donné que j'habite à lille, soit vraiment pas loin des pays bas, je trouve ça assez stupide... rien ne vaut un bon gros camion !


----------



## Kriquet (16 Mars 2011)

ouais c'est possible aussi


----------



## yk84 (16 Mars 2011)

le mien est arrivé lundi 14 au lieu du 19...  Je l'aime déjààà 
Par contre je n'ai pas eu à faire à UPS mais à TNT (je préfère... je déteste le service UPS qui ne m'a causé que des problèmes jusqu'ici...)


----------



## mpowder (16 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Ayééééé je l'ai reçu à 12h et je l'ouvre maintenant en rentrant du boulot ça fait plaisir!!! :love:rien à voir avec mon Dell ( je vous mettrai une photo pour comparer) quand j'aurai installé windows (je sais sacrilège mais il le faut si je veux faire tourner mes jeux) je mettrai des photos et des avis sur les jeux dans le forum comment ils tournent avec l'ordi si ça peut donner des infos sait on jamais.
> 
> Bon courage à ceux qui sont dans l'attente j'ai eu un suivi que 4j avant la livraison, si vraiment vous angoissez appellez au tel gratuit apple généralement ils peuvent vous renseigner. Voili voilou



Enfin je suis bien content pour toi



l1ve a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas ce n'est que pour ceux n'ayant pas commandé d'accessoires ? Avec des accessoires on reçoit le numéro de suivi qu'une fois les colis sont regroupés et donné à UPS en Europe je crois ?



Oui pas d'accessoires externes uniquement un disque dur SSD


----------



## alfhcg (16 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas ce n'est que pour ceux n'ayant pas commandé d'accessoires ? Avec des accessoires on reçoit le numéro de suivi qu'une fois les colis sont regroupés et donné à UPS en Europe je crois ?



C'est mon cas, ils m'ont donné le numéro de suivie quand le colis est arrivé en Hollande. L'accessoire que j'ai commandé c'était "MobileMe". J'ai profité la réduction de 20 Euros sur le site Apple et ils m'ont envoyé avec le portable une petite boîte en carton, taille CD, avec la clé d'activation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h02 ----------




guiomm a dit:


> Adresse d&#8217;expédition	LILLE, FR	10 Mar 2011
> Date de livraison estimée	21 Mar 2011 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition	Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation



EDIT: Si le 20 mars était un jour de travail, je crois que tu l'aurais eu ce jour-là, mais étant un dimanche, je pense que tu vas l'avoir le 21 mars.


----------



## guiomm (16 Mars 2011)

Bon bin alors c'est pas génial,
le lundi et mardi sont les seuls jours où j'ai cours, le reste de la semaine je suis chez moi tous le temps... alors ça va arriver le lundi, absent, puis le mardi, encore absent et boum je l'aurai dans le cul...
Bon reste plus qu'à convaincre ma colloc qu'elle peut bien rester quelques heures à l'appart, si je lui offre un ou 2 dvd peut être acceptera-t-elle !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h46 ----------

ah non j'oubliais, j'ai plus une tune pour lui acheter les dvd, jme suis acheté un putin de mac que je dois recevoir incessament... ou pas


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

On peut changer l'adresse d'expedition une fois la commande passée? J'aimerais livrer le MBP a ma boite plutot que chez moi...


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> On peut changer l'adresse d'expedition une fois la commande passée? J'aimerais livrer le MBP a ma boite plutot que chez moi...



j'ai lu je sais plus trop où sur le site apple  que c'est difficile mais possible parfois, il faut appeller apple le plus tôt possible pour qu'il prévienne le transporteur.


----------



## alfhcg (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Bon bin alors c'est pas génial,
> le lundi et mardi sont les seuls jours où j'ai cours, le reste de la semaine je suis chez moi tous le temps... alors ça va arriver le lundi, absent, puis le mardi, encore absent et boum je l'aurai dans le cul...
> Bon reste plus qu'à convaincre ma colloc qu'elle peut bien rester quelques heures à l'appart, si je lui offre un ou 2 dvd peut être acceptera-t-elle !
> 
> ...



Attends, attends d'abord ton suivi de colis, alors tu sauras exactement quand ton Mac arrivera et tu pourras tomber malade et être dispensé de cours 

Bonne attente, ella vaut le coup.


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

@guiomm >> je crois que la deuxième fois qu'ils passent en ton absence, sur l'avis de passage ils te laissent le tél du mec qui livre pour que tu puisse le contacter et prendre rdv. Ca n'est pas le cas la première fois (ça m'est arrivé aujourd'hui...) mais j'imagine que la seconde oui


----------



## novemberechooscar (17 Mars 2011)

Hello, à qui le tour de recevoir son ordi aujourd'hui? Kriquet c'est ton tour aujourd'hui normalement si j'ai bien compris. Vous verrez c'est vraiment bien le mac book pro ( le rétroéclairage des touches est de toute beauté!!!) Bon il faut un petit temps d'adaptation mais c'est vraiment cool


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais

lol on régresse, j'ai déjà eu ce statut...génialissime

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------




novemberechooscar a dit:


> Hello, à qui le tour de recevoir son ordi aujourd'hui? Kriquet c'est ton tour aujourd'hui normalement si j'ai bien compris. Vous verrez c'est vraiment bien le mac book pro ( le rétroéclairage des touches est de toute beauté!!!) Bon il faut un petit temps d'adaptation mais c'est vraiment cool



Surtout quand on voit ta config ! 

un jour j'en aurai une mieux


----------



## l1ve (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> État actuel de lexpédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais
> 
> lol on régresse, j'ai déjà eu ce statut...génialissime


Pareil pour moi ! J'ai appelé et ils m'ont dit que j'aurais le numéo de suivi dès qu'UPS l'a entre les mains. L'état actuel veut dire que les colis ne sont toujours pas arrivés pour être regroupés en Europe !! D'après ce qu'il m'a dit c'est toujours bon pour le 21 si tout se passe bien..


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Bon... Ca devient de plus en plus long d'attendre... De plus le 23, je ne suis pas sur d&#8217;être chez moi!


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Pareil pour moi ! J'ai appelé et ils m'ont dit que j'aurais le numéo de suivi dès qu'UPS l'a entre les mains. L'état actuel veut dire que les colis ne sont toujours pas arrivés pour être regroupés en Europe !! D'après ce qu'il m'a dit c'est toujours bon pour le 21 si tout se passe bien..




M'enfin c'est n'importe quoi, mardi la gonzesse de chez apple m'a dit qu'il devait arriver mercredi en hollande. 
Hier status: en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur, pour moi et pour d'autres du forum on avait conclu que ça signifiait qu'il allait partir de hollande vers la France. 
Et maintenant on me dit qu'il n'est pas encore en Europe !!!
Bon je leur téléphone dès que je trouve 3 minutes ils vont m'entendre.


----------



## Manetheren (17 Mars 2011)

C'est mon tour aujourd'hui ! Je n'ose même pas aller me doucher...


----------



## l1ve (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> M'enfin c'est n'importe quoi, mardi la gonzesse de chez apple m'a dit qu'il devait arriver mercredi en hollande.
> Hier status: en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur, pour moi et pour d'autres du forum on avait conclu que ça signifiait qu'il allait partir de hollande vers la France.
> Et maintenant on me dit qu'il n'est pas encore en Europe !!!
> Bon je leur téléphone dès que je trouve 3 minutes ils vont m'entendre.


C'est clair que là c'est n'importe quoi. Livraison prévu entre le 16 et 21... Je vois mal comment ça sera le 21 comme on est bientôt en week-end alors ça va sûrement rester à l'entrepôt samedi et dimanche. 

Tous ces délais parce que j'ai pris une protection clavier... :hein:

Au moins aujourd'hui je vais chercher mon iPhone 4 comme je change d'abonnement mais bon ça m'occupera pas longtemps comme j'ai déjà la 3GS et entre les deux il n'y a pas vraiment de nouveautés...


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai téléphoné, je suis retombé sur la même gonzesse que celle que j'avais eu mardi, et qui devait m'envoyer mon numéro de transporteur. 
Elle a regardé leur logiciel interne et elle me dit que ce n'est pas normal et qu'elle aurait du avoir les numéros hier... bref elle doit contacter la logistique et m'envoyer un mail pour me dire quoi...
Enfin ils m'ont annoncé lundi 21 et si je ne l'ai pas lundi elle va en prendre plein la gueule la pauv'femme...


----------



## Silverscreen (17 Mars 2011)

Tu m'inquiètes Je vais p-ê téléphoner aussi. Expédié le 13, on est le 17 : je m'attendais quand même à ce qu'il arrive aujourd'hui en Europe


----------



## alfhcg (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> M'enfin c'est n'importe quoi, mardi la gonzesse de chez apple m'a dit qu'il devait arriver mercredi en hollande.
> Hier status: en cours d'enlèvement par le transporteur, pour moi et pour d'autres du forum on avait conclu que ça signifiait qu'il allait partir de hollande vers la France.
> Et maintenant on me dit qu'il n'est pas encore en Europe !!!
> Bon je leur téléphone dès que je trouve 3 minutes ils vont m'entendre.



Quand il sera en Hollande tu liras dans le suivi UPS:
"Commande traitée: Prête pour être gérée par UPS" et dans la Localisation (à gauche) tu pourras lire Netherlands. Si tu n'as pas cela dans ton suivi, je ne pense pas qu'il soit en Europe.


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

et justement, il n'est pas encore arrivé en hollande, il devait y arriver mardi ou hier max...

Tenez moi au courants de vos status et si vous téléphonez

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

en tous cas ça me change du SAV orange,
là on téléphone au sevice commercial, touche 3, touche 2, tu rentres ton numéro de commandes et tu tombes DIRECTEMENT et sans attente sur une gonzesse super sympa que tu n'as même plus envie d'engueuler...


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

moi je trépigne 

chez UPS ils savent se faire désirer !


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Tu m'inquiètes Je vais p-ê téléphoner aussi. Expédié le 13, on est le 17 : je m'attendais quand même à ce qu'il arrive aujourd'hui en Europe



Bah on est dans le meme avion... Hesite pas a me tenir au courant par MP, si jamais tu as des infos importantes ^^ Je ferai de meme si tu veux


----------



## Silverscreen (17 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Bah on est dans le meme avion... Hesite pas a me tenir au courant par MP, si jamais tu as des infos importantes ^^ Je ferai de meme si tu veux



Ben, j'ai eu l'Applestore : pas encore arrivé en Europe, le tracking number sera attribué à ce moment là

En gros, quand ils disent "expédié", ils doivent parler des accessoires qui sont envoyés en Hollande pour attendre le MBP. Parce que 4 jours pour faire Chine-Hollande, j'ai comme un doute.

D'après elle il y aura un tracking number attribué ce WE, voire lundi

Je reste zen :hein:


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

le raton laveur est dans son terrier  

Je m'empresse de le déballer


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Ben, j'ai eu l'Applestore : pas encore arrivé en Europe, le tracking number sera attribué à ce moment là
> 
> En gros, quand ils disent "expédié", ils doivent parler des accessoires qui sont envoyés en Hollande pour attendre le MBP. Parce que 4 jours pour faire Chine-Hollande, j'ai comme un doute.
> 
> ...




Lol oué mais moi j'ai eu le expédié il y a une semaine jour pour jour... alors ça fait long, il a eu le temps de faire une paire de fois Shangai-chez moi


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Merci pour la précision!
Il va encore falloir prendre notre mal en patience...


----------



## l1ve (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Lol oué mais moi j'ai eu le expédié il y a une semaine jour pour jour... alors ça fait long, il a eu le temps de faire une paire de fois Shangai-chez moi


Regarde si t'as pas du changement comme il semble que nos suivis sur l'Apple store changent au même temps.

État actuel de lexpédition - Livraison programmée par le transporteur final (voir la date de livraison estimée)

Transporteur assigné - NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

On dirait que tout est enfin arrivé en Hollande...  peut-être qu'on aura nos numéros de suivi cet aprém ou demain.


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

post depuis mon MBP 

c'est juste 

photos prises depuis mon iphone a venir quand j'aurais importé ma bibliothèque itunes


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> post depuis mon MBP
> 
> c'est juste
> 
> photos prises depuis mon iphone a venir quand j'aurais importé ma bibliothèque itunes



Veinard  ... Pas de probleme a déplorer pour l'instant?


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

si, j'ai géleré à taper mon mdp, parce que je ne savais pas comment taper les chiffres, c'est pas a meme touche que sur PC 


Edit : les applis se lancent à une vitesse.....wwooowh !


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Pour toi aussi c'est ton 1er mac? J&#8217;espère que je ne vais pas être déçu, mais vu la qualité de la bestiole, je me fais pas trop de soucis ^^


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

ouais le premier 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

bon j'ai eu du mal à acceder a mon DDE, mais c'est de ma faute, mon DD a deux broches et je n'avais pas branché la bonne


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous.

Je suis également un switcheur sur MBP 15".

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je suis avec assiduité les rebondissements des commandes sur le forum et j'ai voulu participer un peu voire meme aider certains à suivre leur colis.

A propos de la commande: 
MBP 15"; i7 2,3GHz ; 8GB DDR3 RAM ; DD 500GB 7200 ; Ecran Antireflet HD
Apple Care Protection
Housse de protection Néoprène
Imprimante

Le récit de mes aventures:
9 mars : commande (date de livraison prévue entre le 21 et le 24)
11 mars : commande validée (oui quelques problèmes de promo avec l'imprim...)
15 mars : Notification d'expedition (date de livraison passée au 28 !!!!  )
17 mars : mail d'Apple de confirmation d'expédition avec au passage l'information que la page d'état des commandes n'évoluera pas pendant 5 jours !!!

Je trouve que ce "petit bijou" ce fait extrêment attendre. C'est pour ça que j'ai récupéré le numéro associé au MBP et rendu sur le site www.expeditors.com puisque c'est eux qui ont géré l'envoi à partir de shanghai.

Sur leur site ce trouve un champ de recherche rapide (a gauche) permettant de savoir ou en est l'envoi (moi le mien est dans l'avion en ce moment).

Je rassure tout le monde, moi aussi ma touche F5 va bientot mourir...

Je vous tiens au courant sur l'évolution...

Ah si apparemment tous les accessoires sont deja en Hollande et attendent sagement.


----------



## Adrien38 (17 Mars 2011)

C'est quand même bien aléatoire, j'ai commandé mon 13" i7 le 14 au soir et tout a bien commencé dans la nuit du 16 au 17. Expédition en cours, numéro de suivie déjà donné ... c'est quand même un sacré bordel si tout le monde n'est finalement pas logé à la même enseigne.


----------



## Silverscreen (17 Mars 2011)

Adrien38 a dit:


> C'est quand même bien aléatoire, j'ai commandé mon 13" i7 le 14 au soir et tout a bien commencé dans la nuit du 16 au 17. Expédition en cours, numéro de suivie déjà donné ... c'est quand même un sacré bordel si tout le monde n'est finalement pas logé à la même enseigne.



ça dépend si t'as des accessoires avec : y'a que dans ce cas que le numéro de suivi se fait attendre Et que les délais dépassent la semaine (sauf souci).


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Il est ou ce fameux numéro associé au MBP?


----------



## Silverscreen (17 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Je trouve que ce "petit bijou" ce fait extrêment attendre. C'est pour ça que j'ai récupéré le numéro associé au MBP et rendu sur le site www.expeditors.com puisque c'est eux qui ont géré l'envoi à partir de shanghai.
> 
> Sur leur site ce trouve un champ de recherche rapide (a gauche) permettant de savoir ou en est l'envoi (moi le mien est dans l'avion en ce moment).


Comment tu sais qu'ils ont géré l'envoi ? C'était indiqué dès le début ?


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

dans ton compte, quand tu es sur la page des commande, sous la date estimée de livraison (le numéro apparait que quand le MBP est enlevé par Expeditors Shanghai

Vous pouvez connaitre l'expéditeur sur le site US de l'apple store a coté du "Shipped on "


----------



## casper2b (17 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde!!! 

Voila pour moi:







Vous pensez que je serai livré quand? J'habite en Corse non loin du dépôt qui prend en charge les colis UPS (Rocca Transport).

Merci


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

> Shipped on: Mar 13, 2011 via Merge In Tnst NL Til


Grrr je le vois pas ce fichu no


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Grrr je le vois pas ce fichu no


 

Tu as pris une configuration de base ou une sur mesure. Seules les config sur mesures sont envoyées de Chine. Les autres (config de bases) sont expédiées directement d'Hollande. donc toi tu as juste a attendre le tracking UPS.

Veinard


----------



## Silverscreen (17 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Grrr je le vois pas ce fichu no



pareil à mon avis demain ou ce WE mais partira pas de hollande avant lundi


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

CTO. Presque le même que Silverscreen. Il doit rejoindre ma sacoche et mon Apple Care en hollande... donc il part obligatoirement de Chine


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> CTO. Presque le même que Silverscreen. Il doit rejoindre ma sacoche et mon Apple Care en hollande... donc il part obligatoirement de Chine


 
Tu as passée commande quand ? parce que moi j'ai le numéro que depuis 2 jour pour une commande passée le 9


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> Tu as passée commande quand ? parce que moi j'ai le numéro que depuis 2 jour pour une commande passée le 9



Pareil , commande par CB le 09:



> Mar 9, 2011 à 10:36 PM GMT
> Expédié le: Mar 13, 2011


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

Ben écoute je sais pas car moi sur le site US j'ai ça:




> Shipped on: Mar 15, 2011 via Expeditors Shanghai
> Delivers: 21 Mar, 2011 - 24 Mar, 2011


 
Mais la les infos que tu donnes c'est le site français ("Expédié")


----------



## immikimaru (17 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> Ben écoute je sais pas car moi sur le site US j'ai ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais je suis allé voir sur le site US, il n'y a rien a part mes accessoires qui sont envoyés via SYNCREON...



> Shipped on: Mar 13, 2011 via Merge In Tnst NL Til
> Delivers: 21 Mar, 2011 - 24 Mar, 2011


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Oui mais je suis allé voir sur le site US, il n'y a rien a part mes accessoires qui sont envoyés via SYNCREON...


 
Ben je pense que tu es dans la période entre le traitement d'expeditors et le traitement par UPS. 

Dans les fameux 5 jours de vide sur l'état des commandes. Parce que sinon tu aurais un tracking Expeditors (ou autre) alors que la tu as deja le NL machin chose. 

Donc je pense que tu es en phase de regroupement de tes colis.


----------



## novemberechooscar (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> si, j'ai géleré à taper mon mdp, parce que je ne savais pas comment taper les chiffres, c'est pas a meme touche que sur PC
> 
> 
> Edit : les applis se lancent à une vitesse.....wwooowh !


 Tu as vu c'est impressionnant, perso je l'ai chronométré au démarrage 25sec  et sans SSD pourtant  hier je savais pas comment aggrandir la fenêtre hihihi et j'avoue que fermer les fenêtres sur la gauche ça me fait bizzare


----------



## Silverscreen (17 Mars 2011)

Pareil. En fait, faudrait que le tracking marche pour syncreon...


----------



## l1ve (17 Mars 2011)

Trop bien !! J'ai enfin un numéro de suivi UPS. Livraison prévu pour Lundi


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Tu as vu c'est impressionnant, perso je l'ai chronométré au démarrage 25sec  et sans SSD pourtant  hier je savais pas comment aggrandir la fenêtre hihihi et j'avoue que fermer les fenêtres sur la gauche ça me fait bizzare



même pas 10 sec pour l'allumer j'ai l'impression 

je ne sais pas par quoi commencer alors je contemple


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> je ne sais pas par quoi commencer alors je contemple


 
Pense un peu à nous, pauvres switcheurs, attendant impatiemment le notre. 

Aller! penser positif! il est dans l'avion.


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Trop bien !! J'ai enfin un numéro de suivi UPS. Livraison prévu pour Lundi



Idem lundi ! Pourvu qu'il arrive avant 13h30, apreS j'ai
Cours et idem mardi, mes seules heures de cours de la semaine !


----------



## l1ve (17 Mars 2011)

Moi ça va je suis là toute la journée  j'espère qu'il arrive tôt quand même plus de temps pour jouer avec et m'habituer pour commencer à bosser dessus.


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> même pas 10 sec pour l'allumer j'ai l'impression
> 
> je ne sais pas par quoi commencer alors je contemple



Commence par installer Windows tu sera moin perdu LOL 

Moi je trouvais pas le clic gauche sur le pad (un doigt clic droit deux doigts clic gauche 4 doigts tout disparaît)

J adore vivement demain je reçois mon deuxième (du mois LOL )


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Moi je trouvais pas le clic gauche sur le pad (un doigt clic droit deux doigts clic gauche 4 doigts tout disparaît)



pas compris


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> pas compris



C est normal j ai dit n importe quoi je parlais du clic droit au lieu du gauche avec deUx  doigts sur le pad


----------



## casper2b (17 Mars 2011)

casper2b a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!!!
> 
> Voila pour moi:
> 
> ...



Quelqu'un a une idée si demain est le bon jours sachant qu'a 19h le colis viens de partir de Chilly Mazarin?


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

casper2b a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une idée si demain est le bon jours sachant qu'a 19h le colis viens de partir de Chilly Mazarin?


La date de livraison ce trouve sur ton suivi UPS tout en haut de la page
Les délais sont respectés


----------



## casper2b (17 Mars 2011)

Annoncé pour mardi mais a la vitesse ou sa va peut être demain ou samedi non? Qu'es t'en pense?


----------



## novemberechooscar (17 Mars 2011)

casper2b a dit:


> Annoncé pour mardi mais a la vitesse ou sa va peut être demain ou samedi non? Qu'es t'en pense?


 Normalement tu devrai l'avoir demain je pense moi il est resté une journée à Chilly vraiment au pire lundi


----------



## casper2b (17 Mars 2011)

Ils bossent pas le samedi?


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

casper2b a dit:


> Annoncé pour mardi mais a la vitesse ou sa va peut être demain ou samedi non? Qu'es t'en pense?



Je pense pas qui soit chez toi demain j ai vu personne livré deux jour avant.

Peux être lundi mais sûrement mardi 

Surtout que pour la corse y a encore de la route ....


----------



## casper2b (17 Mars 2011)

Rien a voir avec la livraison mais es ce que si on met une carte SD dans le lecteur elle dépasse? et si oui de combien? une photo s'il vous plait.


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> J adore vivement demain je reçois mon deuxième (du mois LOL )


 
Tu en aura reçu 2 que j'aurai pas encore le mien...


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> Tu en aura reçu 2 que j'aurai pas encore le mien...



Oui mais j etait inscrit sur le forum 10 jours avant toi j attendais déjà que tu n existais pas encore 

Alors imagine dans quel état je suis a force d attendre


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Oui mais j etait inscrit sur le forum 10 jours avant toi j attendais déjà que tu n existais pas encore
> 
> Alors imagine dans quel état je suis a force d attendre


 
J'imagine très bien rien qu'à voir pour le mien :rateau:

voila mon suivi expeditors. pour une commande passée le 9... 10 jours pour la fabrication et l'envoi  je commence a devenir fou :affraid:


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

BOn kriket on attend les photos nous !!!


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> BOn kriket on attend les photos nous !!!



Oui on attend ?

C est comme k-nabeess il a disparu une fois reçu son précieux

Pourquoi trainer sur un topic d attente de colis alors qu on attend plus


----------



## Dermer (17 Mars 2011)

Salut tout le monde ! 
Tout comme vous j'attend mon précieux ! 
Commandé le 06/03 
Expédié le 09/03 
Livraison estimée 16/03 - 21/03 
Je n'avais toujours pas de numéro de suivi donc j'ai appelé ce midi et là ce soir tadaaaaam un numéro de suivi UPS ! 

Bon il est à Eindhoven en lecture à l'origine .. Bref je ne pense pas l'avoir demain .. 

Il arriva lundi et je ne pourrais pas l'avoir avant samedi prochain car je ne suis pas là de la semaine ! 
ça en devient sadique cette attente ! 

Vous pensez que j'ai tout de même une chance de l'avoir demain sachant que j'ai demandé à être livré dans le nord et non à Paris  ? 

Bon courage à tous !


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

Ça vient !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------

http://img600.imageshack.us/i/caph.png/


----------



## mpowder (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Ça vient !!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h57 ----------
> 
> http://img600.imageshack.us/i/caph.png/



Ça c est un dock t a pas perdu ton temps et ton fond d ecran il est terrible je veuX le même 

Pas de bruit anormal ? 

Ta batterie recharge LOL !


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

ouais j'ai intallé Steam, acheté iwork via le Mac App Store et aussi des applis pour twitter et FB gratos 
bien mes 161 nouveaux mails ?? haha 

http://img28.imageshack.us/i/img0867wi.jpg/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

Jme suis fait un petit combo : http://img806.imageshack.us/i/img0874k.jpg/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h20 ----------




mpowder a dit:


> Ça c est un dock t a pas perdu ton temps et ton fond d ecran il est terrible je veuX le même
> 
> Pas de bruit anormal ?
> 
> Ta batterie recharge LOL !



honnetement, Pas de bruit DU TOUT 
c'est impressionant pas rapport à mon Dell, on entend rien et ca chauffe pas.

j'ai du mal avec les commandes, le clavier et les raccourcis, mais ça ca viendra 


je regrette juste d'avoir pas mal de difficultés à transférer ma bibliothèque itunes :rose:


----------



## guiomm (17 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> ouais j'ai intallé Steam, acheté iwork via le Mac App Store et aussi des applis pour twitter et FB gratos
> bien mes 161 nouveaux mails ?? haha
> 
> http://img28.imageshack.us/i/img0867wi.jpg/
> ...




Encore des photos !
tu as un ssd ?


----------



## Jetik-X (17 Mars 2011)

Dermer a dit:


> Vous pensez que j'ai tout de même une chance de l'avoir demain sachant que j'ai demandé à être livré dans le nord et non à Paris ?


 
Ca me parait peut probable si tu as recu ce soir le tracker:mouais:

Mpowder est pas mauvais en estimation de délai  il devrait pouvoir te dire ça mieux que moi


----------



## Kriquet (17 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Encore des photos !
> tu as un ssd ?



yep, SSD 256Go en option. ca arrache sec pour le lancement des applis 

une autre photo : importation réussie de mes multiples calendriers fait sous Thunderbird avec le PC http://img59.imageshack.us/i/10522380.png/

et le truc qui permet de défiler les fenetres, pratique et joli en meme temps
http://img858.imageshack.us/i/26418514.png/


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Commence par installer Windows tu sera moin perdu LOL
> 
> Moi je trouvais pas le clic gauche sur le pad (un doigt clic droit deux doigts clic gauche 4 doigts tout disparaît)
> 
> J adore vivement demain je reçois mon deuxième (du mois LOL )



Tu peux configurer dans les preferences système le comportement normal : clic gauche en bas à gauche et droit en bas à droite ;D


----------



## mpowder (18 Mars 2011)

Hhahahah

En direct de chez UPS le gars cherche mon colis sur le quai enfin enfin

Espérant qu il le trouve j ai l impression d écrire mon journal intime sur mes gros problème existentiel de ma vie lol


----------



## fadatonio51 (18 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Oui on attend ?
> 
> C est comme k-nabeess il a disparu une fois reçu son précieux
> 
> Pourquoi trainer sur un topic d attente de colis alors qu on attend plus



Moi je vous lis toujours, par soutien ...


----------



## l1ve (18 Mars 2011)

Le mien est à Chilly depuis 6:20 ce matin. Il est parti à 21h hier soir de Hollande. Vous pensez qu'il sera chez moi aujourd'hui ? J'habite à peut-être 3-4h de là. Ça sera trop bien qu'il arrive en avance (prévu le 21).


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

Le temps de quitter la plateforme de dispatch + le temps qu'un camion UPS parte en tournée pour livrer : dans la même journée, ça me parait court, à moins que la zone de tournée se fasse autour de la plateforme de dispatch et au départ de celle-ci.  
Chez moi, des fois, le colis arrivé à l'aéroport de Nice le matin fini livré dans la journée. Mais c'est pas systématique.

Sinon, toujours rien. Autant le dire : la mention "expédié" qu'on reçoit d'Apple est, dans bien des cas, simplement un mensonge : je pense qu'ils l'affichent dès que les accessoires sont envoyés. Même si le MBP part 3-4 jours après, comme ça a l'air d'être le cas


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Le temps de quitter la plateforme de dispatch + le temps qu'un camion UPS parte en tournée pour livrer : dans la même journée, ça me parait court, à moins que la zone de tournée se fasse autour de la plateforme de dispatch et au départ de celle-ci.
> Chez moi, des fois, le colis arrivé à l'aéroport de Nice le matin fini livré dans la journée. Mais c'est pas systématique.
> 
> Sinon, toujours rien. Autant le dire : la mention "expédié" qu'on reçoit d'Apple est, dans bien des cas, simplement un mensonge : je pense qu'ils l'affichent dès que les accessoires sont envoyés. Même si le MBP part 3-4 jours après, comme ça a l'air d'être le cas



Pareil, rien du tout...


----------



## Jetik-X (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Sinon, toujours rien. Autant le dire : la mention "expédié" qu'on reçoit d'Apple est, dans bien des cas, simplement un mensonge : je pense qu'ils l'affichent dès que les accessoires sont envoyés. Même si le MBP part 3-4 jours après, comme ça a l'air d'être le cas


 
Je pense également que la mention expédié s'affiche à l'arrivée des accessoires car, pour moi, la mention est apparue avant même que l'ordinateur soit sorti de l'usine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------




immikimaru a dit:


> Pareil, rien du tout...


 
Tu n'as toujours pas ton tracking UPS ? 

Ben ça promet pour le mien. déjà que je tourne en rond...

Heureusment que certains l'ont déjà  pour me faire patienter sinon...


----------



## Dermer (18 Mars 2011)

Bon bah il avance ce Macbook pro ! 
J'ai reçu un sms cette nuit comme quoi il arrivait à Bruxelles

Brussels, Belgium	18/03/2011	0:33	Lecture à l'arrivée

et ce matin : 
Brussels, Belgium	18/03/2011	9:33	Lecture au départ

Il ne va peut être pas passer par Paris, sachant que je veux être livrée dans le Nord et arrivera donc plus vite ..  (je rêve un peu !)


----------



## Jetik-X (18 Mars 2011)

Dermer a dit:


> J'ai reçu un sms cette nuit comme quoi il arrivait à Bruxelles


 
C'est systématique ou tu as demandé à UPS une mise à jour de ton suivi par SMS?


----------



## Dermer (18 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> C'est systématique ou tu as demandé à UPS une mise à jour de ton suivi par SMS?



J'ai demandé ! 
Tu envois UPS suivi de ton numéro de suivi au 06.71.58.78.99


----------



## Manetheren (18 Mars 2011)

Je l'ai enfin, depuis hier 11h !

Rien de plus à dire, sinon qu'ils ont de très (très) jolie livreuse chez TNT


----------



## Vavache (18 Mars 2011)

Manetheren a dit:


> Je l'ai enfin, depuis hier 11h !
> 
> Rien de plus à dire, sinon qu'ils ont de très (très) jolie livreuse chez TNT



Des photos? 

Aucune nouvelle du mien, commandé le 08/03 (15" + magic mouse), pas trop envie de me torturer à rafraichir sans cesse ma page de suivi, j'espère juste qu'il va arriver rapidement car il y a des semaines ou c'est impossible pour moi de le réceptionner.


----------



## mpowder (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Tu peux configurer dans les preferences système le comportement normal : clic gauche en bas à gauche et droit en bas à droite ;D




Oh non surtout pas j'adore ces petites astuces merci quand même pour l'info j'ai un tas de petit réglages a faire quand même.


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

Bon toujours rien...
Je commence légèrement a perdre patience... Il devrait être arrive depuis longtemps en Hollande normalement!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

MBP 13" i7 standard commandé hier après midi, arrivé ce matin de Hollande :love:


----------



## guiomm (18 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> MBP 13" i7 standard commandé hier après midi, arrivé ce matin de Hollande :love:



???

Whow

macbook 13' i5 avec options commandé lundi 7 arrive lundi 21 pour moi !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> ???
> 
> Whow
> 
> macbook 13' i5 avec options commandé lundi 7 arrive lundi 21 pour moi !



normal

le stock standard vient de hollande

alors que les machines personnalisées avec des options sont fabriquées à la demande en chine...


----------



## MR69 (18 Mars 2011)

Ca y est !! recu mon MBP hier matin alors que la livraison était prevue  pour aujourd'hui. Franchement j'en suis plus que  satisfait. C'est un  peu deroutant au debut par rapport à win mais on s'y  fait. Par contre  le SSD quelle merveille de silence et de rapidité !!!


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

Ah, y a de plus en plus d'heureux. 

Je me console en me disant que les MBPs configurés spécialement en Chine profiteront peut-être des premiers retours sur d'éventuels défaillances et seront  peut-être  moins susceptibles d'avoir des problèmes de pâte thermique trop chargée, par exemple ^^

"Expédié" le 13 à 1h du matin : toujours pas de tracking number. Pour le coup, ça fait 5 jours là et le WE approche !


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Ah, y a de plus en plus d'heureux.
> 
> Je me console en me disant que les MBPs configurés spécialement en Chine profiteront peut-être des premiers retours sur d'éventuels défaillances et seront  peut-être  moins susceptibles d'avoir des problèmes de pâte thermique trop chargée, par exemple ^^
> 
> "Expédié" le 13 à 1h du matin : toujours pas de tracking number. Pour le coup, ça fait 5 jours là et le WE approche !



Moue ca sent le boudin pour nous... On sait toujours pas ou ils sont! Viiiite, donnez-nous un tracking aujourd'hui!


----------



## l1ve (18 Mars 2011)

Si vous avez pas de tracking c'est qu'ils sont en route pour l'Hollande. C'était pareil pour moi. Expédié le 10 j'ai eu le tracking qu'hier.


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

ouip mais pk tu as un tracking avant nous alors que tu l'as commandé plus tard?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> ouip mais pk tu as un tracking avant nous alors que tu l'as commandé plus tard?



tout dépend des envois d'infos au transporteur etc

parfois un dossier est créé et un tracking généré avant même qu'un paquet ait quitté l'usine

et parfois, le tracking n'est généré par le transporteur qu'après prise en charge

bref, chaque cas est différent, il existe juste 2 ou 3 procédures différentes


ce qui importe, c'est le délai approximatif indiqué par apple

ensuite y  aplus qu'a attendre

tout dépend ensuite de la route empruntée par le paquet Chine, Corée, Allemagne, France

parfois c'est directement Chine, Allemagne, France

là tout dépend aussi du fret

nous n'avez qu'a programmer des alertes email sur le site du transporteur et arretez de stresser en regardant le tracking toutes les 5 minutes 

entre transport et douanes, il faut etre patient


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen, des news du suivi?


----------



## Dermer (18 Mars 2011)

Le mien est en France .. mais pas encore chez moi 
Chilly Manzarin .. donc lundi chez moi .. 
Livraison estimé selon apple : 16-21 Mars donc dans les temps (mais c'est trop long quand même )


----------



## novemberechooscar (18 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> ???
> 
> Whow
> 
> macbook 13' i5 avec options commandé lundi 7 arrive lundi 21 pour moi !


Lundi??!!!! ça deviens bon!!!! Allez courage!!!!!

Pour te faire patienter une petite vidéo de Mac Vs PC  et une petite photo du choc des cultures à gauche le Dell Inspiron 5150 de 2004 50Go de disque dur 768Mo de Ram.... l'écran derrière est un Samsung sync master 226BW de 22 pouces qui a la même résolution que le macbook pro 15" HD c'est à dire 1680x1050. C'est dingue comment ça évolue.


----------



## guiomm (18 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Lundi??!!!! ça deviens bon!!!! Allez courage!!!!!
> 
> Pour te faire patienter une petite vidéo de Mac Vs PC  et une petite photo du choc des cultures à gauche le Dell Inspiron 5150 de 2004 50Go de disque dur 768Mo de Ram.... l'écran derrière est un Samsung sync master 226BW de 22 pouces qui a la même résolution que le macbook pro 15" HD c'est à dire 1680x1050. C'est dingue comment ça évolue.



Merci !!!!

Excellente la video !

Ça doit te changer de ton dell quand je vois la confit que tu as
Prise !

Allez dernier WE, avec un peu de chance il arrivera lundi matin, Meme si j'ai l'impression que la
Plupart des des livraisons se font l' aprem ! Sachant que l'aprem j'ai cours ...

Profite bien !!!!


----------



## l1ve (18 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> ouip mais pk tu as un tracking avant nous alors que tu l'as commandé plus tard?


Tu as commandé quand ? Moi j'ai commandé le 7.



Dermer a dit:


> Le mien est en France .. mais pas encore chez moi
> Chilly Manzarin .. donc lundi chez moi ..
> Livraison estimé selon apple : 16-21 Mars donc dans les temps (mais c'est trop long quand même )


Pareil ça va être chez moi lundi. Ce que je comprends pas c'est que les colis traversent Hollande et Belgique en une nuit et depuis ça ne bouge pas. Et depuis 6h20 ce matin il est resté à Chilly.


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

@l1ve : je l'ai commandé le 09 a 22h


----------



## novemberechooscar (18 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Merci !!!!
> 
> Excellente la video !
> 
> ...


Oh oui ça change!!! rien que la carte graphique on passe de la Ge force Go5200 de 64 Mo  à l'AMD Radeon HD 6750M 1Go  mais bon faut que j'achète Win(biiiiip) 7 pour faire tourner mes jeux sous bootcamp et il coute 200 euros grrrrr encore des frais :sick: .

Concernant la livraison c'est en fonction de la tournée moi j'ai été livré à 12h, ça m'est arrivé d'être livré tôt le matin aussi pour d'autres trucs ça dépend vraiment

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------



l1ve a dit:


> Tu as commandé quand ? Moi j'ai commandé le 7.
> 
> 
> Pareil ça va être chez moi lundi. Ce que je comprends pas c'est que les colis traversent Hollande et Belgique en une nuit et depuis ça ne bouge pas. Et depuis 6h20 ce matin il est resté à Chilly.


Je pense que Holande Belgique Chilly c'est du transit de douane, avec le même transporteur.
Une fois à Chilly qui est le centre français c'est réembarqué dans un autre camion pour aller en destination finale donc souvent il reste un jour à Chilly.


----------



## l1ve (18 Mars 2011)

Ah je vois mais bon il est si près que j'ai presque envie de prendre la voiture et allez le chercher moi-même !


----------



## novemberechooscar (18 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Ah je vois mais bon il est si près que j'ai presque envie de prendre la voiture et allez le chercher moi-même !


 Oui on est tous pareil courage bientôt tu vas connaitre la joie du déballage, vraiment comme des gamins le jour de noël :love:


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Silverscreen, des news du suivi?



Ben maintenant, j'ai indiqué "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation". Il me semble que c'était pas le cas avant. Je m'attends à un numéro de suivi demain. J'imagine que les transporteurs continuent l'acheminement (à défaut de livrer) le samedi

En fin d'après-midi, j'ai levé le pied sur le refresh du fil parce que ma fille nous a fait la bonne blague d'avaler une bille. Je suis rentré des urgences à 19h avec une belle radio montrant la bille dans l'estomac et la recommandation d'examiner le pot de chambre tout le WE jusqu'à évacuation naturelle de l'objet  Du coup, j'avais un peu oublié mon Macbook Pro ^^ 

Mais ma fille a adoré l'hopital et a bien rigolé. On a les joies qu'on peut à cet âge :mouais:


----------



## immikimaru (18 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Ben maintenant, j'ai indiqué "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation". Il me semble que c'était pas le cas avant. Je m'attends à un numéro de suivi demain. J'imagine que les transporteurs continuent l'acheminement (à défaut de livrer) le samedi
> 
> En fin d'après-midi, j'ai levé le pied sur le refresh du fil parce que ma fille nous a fait la bonne blague d'avaler une bille. Je suis rentré des urgences à 19h avec une belle radio montrant la bille dans l'estomac et la recommandation d'examiner le pot de chambre tout le WE jusqu'à évacuation naturelle de l'objet  Du coup, j'avais un peu oublié mon Macbook Pro ^^
> 
> Mais ma fille a adoré l'hopital et a bien rigolé. On a les joies qu'on peut à cet âge :mouais:



Eh bien tu as pas du t'ennuyer effectivement! Mais bon si le petit bout de chou va bien c'est l'essentiel!

Concernant le mac, j'ai EXACTEMENT la même chose, ils voyagent ensemble les bougres ! Tu habites ou ? Perso, je suis sur Nantes


----------



## Silverscreen (18 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Eh bien tu as pas du t'ennuyer effectivement! Mais bon si le petit bout de chou va bien c'est l'essentiel!
> 
> Concernant le mac, j'ai EXACTEMENT la même chose, ils voyagent ensemble les bougres ! Tu habites ou ? Perso, je suis sur Nantes



Cannes. Habituellement, ça prend le vol jusqu'à Nice puis UPS livre en partant de là-bas Je sais pas si ça part de Roissy ou directement de Hollande, par contre.

J'espère qu'on aura un numéro de suivi demain ! Allez, bonne nuit. Assez de stress pour aujourd'hui. La puce, elle se porte comme un charme


----------



## Kriquet (19 Mars 2011)

Mon MBP marche a merveille  Reçu jeudi aprem, j'ai installe un max de logiciels   Hier pas trop eu le temps de m'en servir, mais installé quand même OpenOffice. J'ai déjà Iwork donc jme tâte vraiment pour Office 2011, ne sachant pas si ça me sera utile   Essayé de jouer a counter strike, ça a l'air de fonctionner Par contre mes autres jeux Steam ne sont pas existants sur Mac donc je vais économiser et acheter Win7 dans quelques mois je crois..  Je découvre lentement mais sûrement cet environnement


----------



## Jetik-X (19 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Mon MBP marche a merveille  Reçu jeudi aprem, j'ai installe un max de logiciels


 
Oula malheureux, jeune switcheur que tu es (remarque toi tu l'as, moi meme pas encore), ne te rappelle tu pas que ce ne sont pas des logiciels mais des applications . Que de débats présents sur le net à ce sujet c'est dingue 



Kriquet a dit:


> Hier pas trop eu le temps de m'en servir, mais installé quand même OpenOffice. J'ai déjà Iwork donc jme tâte vraiment pour Office 2011, ne sachant pas si ça me sera utile


 
Pour ma part je pense que si tu corresponds beaucoup avec des personnes travaillant sous Win(biiiiiiiip) le pack Office sera utile maintenant si tu as installé OpenOffice celui-ci te permet d'enregistrer tes docs dans un format lisible par tes correspondants. Parce que je crois que Iwork n'est pas 100% compatible avec Office en ecriture par contre en lecture oui.



Kriquet a dit:


> Je découvre lentement mais sûrement cet environnement


 
Fais nous donc partager tes impressions ça nous permettra peut etre de patienter :rateau: plus facilement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------

Bon ben ça à l'air d'avancer pour le mien puisqu'il vient de passer la douane a Amsterdam.


----------



## novemberechooscar (19 Mars 2011)

Kriquet a dit:


> Mon MBP marche a merveille  Reçu jeudi aprem, j'ai installe un max de logiciels  Hier pas trop eu le temps de m'en servir, mais installé quand même OpenOffice. J'ai déjà Iwork donc jme tâte vraiment pour Office 2011, ne sachant pas si ça me sera utile  Essayé de jouer a counter strike, ça a l'air de fonctionner Par contre mes autres jeux Steam ne sont pas existants sur Mac donc je vais économiser et acheter Win7 dans quelques mois je crois.. Je découvre lentement mais sûrement cet environnement


Idem que toi ( bon j'ai pas iwork j'avais pris office 2011) regarde sur youtube il y a pas mal de tutoriaux pour le snow léopard ( tiens pour info grâce à quicktime tu peux enregistrer ton écran faudra voir si ça marche avec les jeux car j'hésitais d'acheter Fraps). J'ai hâte d'acheter win(biiip) 7 pour voir un peu ce qu'il a dans le ventre car pour le moment j'ai même pas entendu une fois le ronron du ventilo


----------



## Silverscreen (19 Mars 2011)

Pour OpenOffice, il  y avait avant aussi une version avec une interface native Mac, un chouïa plus ergonomique : NeoOffice. Le moteur est commun pour les deux. Mais je sais pas si OpenOffice a progressé niveau ergonomie à ce niveau.

Pages (iWork) est très véloce. Perso je l'utilise pour tout et je convertis en Office 97 quand j'ai besoin d'envoyer à un utilisateur PC. La mise en page peut légerement bouger par contre, c'est vrai (mais avec OpenOffice aussi).

Je me tâte quand même pour Office 2011 : j'ai un vieux 2004 qui traine mais il tourne via Rosetta (la couche de compatibilité pour les logiciels développés pour l'architecture PPC), donc je pourrais pas le réutiliser avec Lion&#8230;


----------



## Pannemy (19 Mars 2011)

Une petite question d'une personne qui va commander son mac et qui vient de lire tout le topic 

Je n'ai pas réussi à faire d'estimation précise dans mon cas. Je compte prendre un macbook pro 2011 15 pouces 2,2, disque dur en 7200trs/min et écran HD.

Ma première question est : dans combien de temps pensez-vous qu'il arrivera? Sachant que c'est un CTO mais que je n'ai pas daccessoires à par si on peut dire iWork.

De plus, je vais le commander aujourd'hui, je sais qu'on est en week end mais du coup demain soir ce sera déjà le matin en Chine non =) 

Bref je galère à estimer ^^ Merci si vous pouvez m'aider !


----------



## guiomm (19 Mars 2011)

Pannemy a dit:


> Une petite question d'une personne qui va commander son mac et qui vient de lire tout le topic
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussi à faire d'estimation précise dans mon cas. Je compte prendre un macbook pro 2011 15 pouces 2,2, disque dur en 7200trs/min et écran HD.
> 
> ...




perso je te conseille de commander iWork séparément et de l'installer toi-même... tu gagneras genre 4-5 jours selon moi, et ça doit pas être super compliqué à installer.
Et même si tu gagnais qu'une journée je l'aurai fait parce que c'est horrible une journée!!!!


----------



## Pannemy (19 Mars 2011)

Oui je confirme une journée c'est horrible pcq si je le reçoit une journée trop tard, je pourrais le récupérer que 5 jours après !!! 
Pour iWork ça me fait pas peur de l'installer mais c'est juste que si je le prends avec ça coute 50 euros et sinon à pars 65 mais bon ca vaut peut-être le sacrifice ^^
Après j'ai peut être pas regardé au bon endroit pour iWork, tu l'as payé combien toi ?


----------



## guiomm (19 Mars 2011)

Pannemy a dit:


> Oui je confirme une journée c'est horrible pcq si je le reçoit une journée trop tard, je pourrais le récupérer que 5 jours après !!!
> Pour iWork ça me fait pas peur de l'installer mais c'est juste que si je le prends avec ça coute 50 euros et sinon à pars 65 mais bon ca vaut peut-être le sacrifice ^^
> Après j'ai peut être pas regardé au bon endroit pour iWork, tu l'as payé combien toi ?



J'ai pas pris iWork, mais c'est forcément personnalisé et donc forcément plus long selon moi.
Moi j'ai pris un DD différent du standard, et je devrais avoir reçu mon mac depuis presque 1 semaine ^^

 Après je bosse pas chez Apple je peux me tromper pour iWork...
je savais pas que c'était plus cher ...

A toi de voir si ça vaut 15 ^^


----------



## Pannemy (19 Mars 2011)

Bon bein tu as raison je vais pas prendre iWork avec !

Du coup, juste le mac en CTO, sans accessoirs, vous pensez que ca mettra combien de temps ?


----------



## Jetik-X (19 Mars 2011)

Pannemy a dit:


> Une petite question d'une personne qui va commander son mac et qui vient de lire tout le topic
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussi à faire d'estimation précise dans mon cas. Je compte prendre un macbook pro 2011 15 pouces 2,2, disque dur en 7200trs/min et écran HD.
> 
> ...


 
Salut,

Pour ta question, vu que tu es en CTO, tu peux compter entre 1 et 3 jours avant que ton "précccccieux" (non non pas de problème avec la touche ) ne sorte de l'usine. L'installation de Iwork est inclut dans ce délais.

Pour ce qui est des accessoires (type apple care, souris, saccoche,...), si tu n'en as pas tu évite le passage de regroupement de commande en hollande et donc tu gagne du temps. Cela permet donc a UPS de prendre en charge ton mac directement à la sortie de l'usine.

Pour ce qui est de la commande, que tu la fasse ce soir ou demain ne change rien, les services financiers Apple ne travaillent pas le samedi donc ta commande ne sera traitée que lundi par ces services et donc validée que lundi pas avant (le mac n'étant pas lancé en prod sans l'accord du service financier).

Pour mon estimation, une commande effectuée aujourd'hui sera validée lundi, le mac sortira de l'usine mercredi, prise en charge et transit par UPS (en prenant en compte le transport, le passage en douane et l'achemeniement chez toi) il arrivera lundi prochain au plus tot (vive les jours ouvrés!!! )


----------



## Pannemy (19 Mars 2011)

Wow merci pour le détail, on sent les habitués ! Même si c'est chiant les jours non ouvrés, vu que je pensais le reçevoir plus vers la semaine du 4 avril, tu viens de me redonner espoir ! 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Jetik-X (19 Mars 2011)

Pannemy a dit:


> Wow merci pour le détail, on sent les habitués ! Même si c'est chiant les jours non ouvrés, vu que je pensais le reçevoir plus vers la semaine du 4 avril, tu viens de me redonner espoir !
> 
> Merci beaucoup !


 
Ben disons que c'est la version optimiste. 

Ce qui pose le plus grand nombre de problème au niveau délais c'est les accessoires. Parce que les installations se font directement en usine donc inclut dans le délais de trois jours que tu vois sur la page de commande.

Après c'est de UPS que ça dépends. Si tu regarde le topic depuis un moment tu peux voir que pour certains envois directs de chine les livraisons sont effectuées en 1 semaine environ (Page 20 du topic tu as la livraison du premier mac de Mpowder qui a pris 1 semaine)


----------



## Pannemy (19 Mars 2011)

Oui exact, bon  bein reste plus qu'à ce que le virement bancaire soit effectif sur mon compte pour payer et commencer cette looongue semaine d'attente !


----------



## Jetik-X (19 Mars 2011)

Pannemy a dit:


> Oui exact, bon bein reste plus qu'à ce que le virement bancaire soit effectif sur mon compte pour payer et commencer cette looongue semaine d'attente !


 
Apres un test sur l'apple store, les délais ne sont pas de 1 à 3 jours comme estimé par mes soins mais de 3 à 5 jours. :rose:. je pense donc que le fait que la commande se passe un week-end est déjà intégré dans les délais prévus pour la CTO.

Oui comme tu dis loooooongue semaine pour toi car pour moi commande passée le 9 et toujours rien en vue (pas de tracking UPS ou autre) je sais juste via le transporteur intermédiaire (expeditors) qu'il a passé la douane ce matin


----------



## Pannemy (19 Mars 2011)

oula ca doit être dur :rateau:

Tu avais pris des accessoires aussi ?


----------



## Jetik-X (19 Mars 2011)

Pannemy a dit:


> oula ca doit être dur :rateau:
> 
> Tu avais pris des accessoires aussi ?


 
eh malheureusement oui : un apple care, une housse néoprène et une imprimante (oui promo oblige ) mais je crois que si j'avais su :rose:...

Oui c'est dur surtout pour la touche F5 de mon pc et le navigateur internet que je lance sur les pages françaises et américaines de l'apple store pour suivre la commande (plus d'infos sur le site américain). et sans compter le site expeditors que je rafraichis plus que de raison mais bon quand on est impatient... :rose:

ben on achète des config de base...


----------



## l1ve (19 Mars 2011)

J'hallucine là ! Le colis qui devrait être chez moi lundi est estimé pour mardi maintenant ! Il est parti de Chilly à 7h ce matin à 3-4h de chez moi... Ils font la tour de la France pour me livrer ou quoi ?


----------



## guiomm (19 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> J'hallucine là ! Le colis qui devrait être chez moi lundi est estimé pour mardi maintenant ! Il est parti de Chilly à 7h ce matin à 3-4h de chez moi... Ils font la tour de la France pour me livrer ou quoi ?



ou tu vois quand tu seras livré ?
sur le site d'UPS ? je ne trouve pas

et sur le site apple j'ai juste entre le 16 et le 21 !


----------



## l1ve (19 Mars 2011)

Sur la page de suivi UPS ça donne une estimation pour la livraison en haut des info sur le trajet.


----------



## Juju7727 (20 Mars 2011)

Alors ça en ait où depuis 7 jours? Guiomm reçu? Mdpower ton nouveau MBP est là? Et les autres ça avance comment?


----------



## Silverscreen (20 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Alors ça en ait où depuis 7 jours? Guiomm reçu? Mdpower ton nouveau MBP est là? Et les autres ça avance comment?


Pour ceux qui l'ont indiqué comme expédié le 13 mais avec accessoires, toujours pas de numéro de tracking. Livraison toujours prévue le 23 malgré tout. Les nouvelles devraient se précipiter à partir de lundi...


----------



## novemberechooscar (20 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Pour ceux qui l'ont indiqué comme expédié le 13 mais avec accessoires, toujours pas de numéro de tracking. Livraison toujours prévue le 23 malgré tout. Les nouvelles devraient se précipiter à partir de lundi...


 Oui apparement beaucoup d'entre nous vont recevoir leur ordi la semaine prochaine  youuuupi :love:


----------



## tragus (20 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Oui apparement beaucoup d'entre nous vont recevoir leur ordi la semaine prochaine  youuuupi :love:


En ce qui me concerne, à la lecture sur tous les forums des dizaines de pages consacrées au problèmes sur les macbook pro 2011, ça ne sera pas du tout youpie...
2700 euros pour un grille pain, (même design) ça fait cher...


----------



## l1ve (20 Mars 2011)

C'est clair que vu les messages sur le forum je suis de moins en moins pressé de le recevoir. Je serais trop dégoûté d'avoir des soucis avec. Ça  fait des années que j'attends le bon moment de m'acheter une machine Apple pour leur qualité, rapidité, etc. Si j'ai des soucis dessus je ne sais pas si je vais l'échanger ou demander un remboursement


----------



## immikimaru (20 Mars 2011)

Pareil que Silverscreen


----------



## guiomm (20 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Alors ça en ait où depuis 7 jours? Guiomm reçu? Mdpower ton nouveau MBP est là? Et les autres ça avance comment?



Non je reçois demain en principe, j'espère le matin, sinon mardi, j'espère aussi le matin sinon ... ce sera la merde !


----------



## novemberechooscar (20 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Non je reçois demain en principe, j'espère le matin, sinon mardi, j'espère aussi le matin sinon ... ce sera la merde !



Tu me donneras tes impressions quand tu l'auras moi vu que j'ai pas encore w 7 je peux pas trop le tester avec mes jeux de simulation


----------



## guiomm (20 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Tu me donneras tes impressions quand tu l'auras moi vu que j'ai pas encore w 7 je peux pas trop le tester avec mes jeux de simulation



Lol je veux bien mais je ne fais aucun jeu et ma config est très différente, puis je pense pas mettre seven pour l'instant sauf si je galère trop...

13'  i5 HD3000 4go Ram 500go DD


----------



## Pannemy (20 Mars 2011)

ca y est la commande est passée ! Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient savoir un peu en combien de temps ca arrive, j'ai fait la commande cet aprem d'un MacBook Pro 2011 CTO, sans aucun accessoir ni logiciel (pour que ca aille plus vite ).
L'arrivée de ma commande est estimée pour entre le 30 mars et le 4 avril.

Maintenant j'angoisse juste qu'il soit foireux comme beaucoup d'autre :rose:


----------



## mpowder (20 Mars 2011)

Juju7727 a dit:


> Alors ça en ait où depuis 7 jours? Guiomm reçu? Mdpower ton nouveau MBP est là? Et les autres ça avance comment?


MOi je suis bien content je surveille avec attention les problèmes de chauffe qui me préoccupe.

Pour le moment j'ai aucun problème mais je l ai pas encore trop sollicité j'ai pris un mac pour ne plus avoir certains problèmes de ce genre.


----------



## Vavache (20 Mars 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, voici les news :

Commande passée le 8 (15" CTO + souris), e-mail annonçant l'expédition le 11 et depuis plus de nouvelles (livraison annoncée pou le 24 au plus tard).

Aujourd'hui je vais voir le suivi sur le site, au cas où, et je découvre un n° de suivi UPS.

Mon joujou est partit de Chilly Manzarin le 19 au matin, livraison prévue le 22.

Je ne serai pas chez moi pour le réceptionner, j'espère que je pourrai m'arranger pour le récupérer avant la fin de la semaine prochaine car après ce sera impossible pour moi.


----------



## l1ve (21 Mars 2011)

C'est bon pour aujourd'hui !  J'espère que le livreur passe ce matin. Je repasse vous dire si tout fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Jetik-X (21 Mars 2011)

Ca y est !!! il est enfin arrivé à ... Apple Amsterdam 

Faut voir le bon coté des choses, bientôt le tracking UPS 

J'en ai marre, on dirait un gosse de 5 ans qui attend son jouet :rose:

Je pense que je le recevrais d'ici la fin de semaine (aujourd'hui et demain regroupement de commande, mardi ou mercredi envoi, vendredi réception).


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

Eh voila, un suivi UPS...


> Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS
> Une étiquette a été créée pour cet envoi mais UPS n'a pas encore pris possession de ce dernier. L'état du suivi sera modifié après réception de l'envoi



J'espere qu'ils n'auront pas de retard...


----------



## Vavache (21 Mars 2011)

Finalement un jour plus tôt en ce qui me concerne :


> Planifier la livraison :Lundi, 21/03/2011, Avant la fin de la journée



Ça se passe comment quand on est pas chez nous pour le réceptionner?
Ils repassent le lendemain, ils appellent, ils déposent le colis à la Poste ou à leur dépôt?


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Eh voila, un suivi UPS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idem.

Il est temps qu'il arrive. 

Hier, je me suis fait une frayeur : mon MBP actuel a glissé d'une étagère, fait un beau salto et s'est lamentablement vautré 1m50 plus bas sur le carrelage. À part quelques touches du clavier à réenclencher et une nouvelle bosse, pas de dommages apparents. Il continue de ronronner. Bref, c'est du costaud (et c'est même pas un modèle Unibody, plus robustes) : j'ai bon espoir qu'aucun de ceux qui attendent encore leur MBP ne rencontrent de problèmes de fiabilité. 
On sera rapidement fixés


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

Ah oui t'y vas pas a moitié toi ! Entre ta fille et ton MB, tes journees sont bien remplies dis moi


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Ah oui t'y vas pas a moitié toi ! Entre ta fille et ton MB, tes journees sont bien remplies dis moi



Et encore, je t'ai pas parlé de la portière de ma voiture. Un WE de merde que ça s'appelle !


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Et encore, je t'ai pas parlé de la portière de ma voiture. Un WE de merde que ça s'appelle !



Il va être compense par un joli colis UPS cette semaine !:rateau:


----------



## guiomm (21 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Et encore, je t'ai pas parlé de la portière de ma voiture. Un WE de merde que ça s'appelle !




Hey je viens de recevoir mon mac !

pas encore eu trop le temps de bidouiller mais déjà une question:

en 1/2 heure de charge je suis passé de 94% a 98 % de batterie, je sais que les derniers pourcents sont les plus long mais là... normal ? sachant que je n'y touchais pas et aucune application lancée...


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

guiomm a dit:


> Hey je viens de recevoir mon mac !
> 
> pas encore eu trop le temps de bidouiller mais déjà une question:
> 
> en 1/2 heure de charge je suis passé de 94% a 98 % de batterie, je sais que les derniers pourcents sont les plus long mais là... normal ? sachant que je n'y touchais pas et aucune application lancée...



L'évolution de la batterie dépend d'abord de a calibration. Un conseil : charge en entier puis débranche et laisse la batterie se décharger en entier. Puis recharge en entier et installe le shareware CoConut Battery. Tu pourras suivre au plus près la capacité réelle par rapport à la capacité théorique de ta batterie etc.

Mais oui, les derniers pourcents sont nettement plus longs, la tension est ajustée en fonction du remplissage de la batterie (charge rapide puis plus lente etc), me semble même que la tension de charge est régulée en fonction de la température de fonctionnement.


----------



## Dermer (21 Mars 2011)

MacBook Pro reçu il ya 1 heure ! 
Malheureusement je ne suis pas chez moi, donc pas de nouveau joujou avant vendredi soir !! 
Bon courage à ceux qui attende encore ! 
(Pour rappel : Commandé le 06/03 ; expédié Apple 09/03 ; suivi UPS à partir du 16/03 et reçu ce matin 11H04 pour être précise ! ) 
Dans les délais puisque Apple annonçait la livraison entre le 16 et le 21 ....


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

Pas encore dans le réseau UPS (j'ai un no de tracking), mais la date estimée pour la livraison du colis est le 23. Ca vous semble correct ou vous pensez qu'il arrivera plutôt le 24?


----------



## Vavache (21 Mars 2011)

Vavache a dit:


> Finalement un jour plus tôt en ce qui me concerne :
> 
> 
> Ça se passe comment quand on est pas chez nous pour le réceptionner?
> Ils repassent le lendemain, ils appellent, ils déposent le colis à la Poste ou à leur dépôt?



UPS est passé en vain ce matin, ils m'ont appelé en début d'après-midi, nous avons convenu que j'irai au dépôt demain midi


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Pas encore dans le réseau UPS (j'ai un no de tracking), mais la date estimée pour la livraison du colis est le 23. Ca vous semble correct ou vous pensez qu'il arrivera plutôt le 24?



Ben moi, suivant les pages, ça m'indique certains éléments le 24 et d'autres le 23 : pas vraiment fiable.

Mais j'imagine que ça dépendra de ta proximité par rapport au dépot UPS. Le trajet Hollande-ville de France lambda est vraiment court si le paquet part très tôt le matin, la livraison peut se faire à partir de 9h le même jour Je l'ai déjà vu. Donc ça dépend vraiment de l'enchainement des prises en charge. 

Mais c'est sûr que si UPS ne se décide à expédier notre colis de Hollande que ce soir, que ça part demain matin vers Charles de Gaulle et que c'est ensuite laissé de côté pour un nouvel avion partant de Roissy vers une ville province le lendemain matin. Puis que les mecs d'UPS commencent leur tournée avant d'avoir reçu le colis mercredi ça nous amène à jeudi

Mais, aussi bien, tu peux l'avoir mardi (enfin, là, faudrait quand même qu'ils se speedent pour démarrer pour de vrai l'expédition vers la France. Parce que le numéro de suivi qui n'est toujours pas actif, on a déjà donné, hein !  )


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

C'est juste que je me suis arrange pour etre present le 23... Le 24, je ne suis pas dispo :/


----------



## l1ve (21 Mars 2011)

Ça y est je l'ai reçu ! Pour l'instant tout va bien j'ai fais le CPU test comme dans un autre fil sur le forum et pas de surchauffe excessive. Faut que je m'y habitue maintenant c'est surtout le clavier qui me dérange pour l'instant je suis habitué à un énorme clavier PC.  Bon courage à tous ceux qui attende leurs colis, ça viendra !


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Ça y est je l'ai reçu ! Pour l'instant tout va bien j'ai fais le CPU test comme dans un autre fil sur le forum et pas de surchauffe excessive. Faut que je m'y habitue maintenant c'est surtout le clavier qui me dérange pour l'instant je suis habitué à un énorme clavier PC.  Bon courage à tous ceux qui attende leurs colis, ça viendra !



Veinard... Tu utilises quoi pour faire les tests CPU ?


----------



## l1ve (21 Mars 2011)

Regardes ici tout est expliqué : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temperature-des-macbook-pro-2011-a-643642.html

Je viens de chronométré un redémarrage... 22s  (avec SSD bien sûr).


----------



## novemberechooscar (21 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> Regardes ici tout est expliqué : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/temperature-des-macbook-pro-2011-a-643642.html
> 
> Je viens de chronométré un redémarrage... 22s  (avec SSD bien sûr).



Oui c'est impressionnant sans SSD je suis à 25s


----------



## Kriquet (21 Mars 2011)

@novemberechooscar mon fond d'écran est installé par défaut sur Mac, donnes moi une adresse mail et je peux te le filer


----------



## casper2b (21 Mars 2011)

Ce soir petit coup de tel du transporteur demain matin je vais chercher mon MBP 15"


----------



## l1ve (21 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> Oui c'est impressionnant sans SSD je suis à 25s


En démarrage ou redémarrage ? Moi j'ai chronométré de quand j'ai cliqué redémarré dans OS X. J'espère qu'on ne gagne pas que 3s avec le SSD


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

ben ça dépend du nombre de trucs sur le bureau et d'applis dans le dock etc. Là, en temps normal, je mets sacrément plus que 25 secondes. Et SSD ou pas, je suis sûr de pas passer sous les 10 secondes (ou alors avec un dossier utilisateur vide) sur le nouveau MBP.


----------



## novemberechooscar (21 Mars 2011)

l1ve a dit:


> En démarrage ou redémarrage ? Moi j'ai chronométré de quand j'ai cliqué redémarré dans OS X. J'espère qu'on ne gagne pas que 3s avec le SSD



C'est au démarrage mais je pense que les 8Go de ram donnent un coup de boost au processeur 2,3Ghz. Je testerai au redémarrage pour voir


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

Dans les temps, youpiiiiiii!


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

On fait la course ? :rateau:


----------



## novemberechooscar (21 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> On fait la course ? :rateau:



ça deviens bon pour après demain


----------



## immikimaru (21 Mars 2011)

Je suis en avance sur le scan


----------



## Silverscreen (21 Mars 2011)

Un chouïa mais ils partent quand même en même temps pour la France.

Sinon, les problèmes de freeze rencontrés lors de la bascule sur la carte graphique dédiée alors que le CPU est en pleine charge ont l'air de se confirmer. Tout comme la solution logicielle. Ars technica a fait un article un peu plus complet que celui de Macgénération.

Comme par hasard, la màj OS X 10.6.7 vient d'être mise à dispo et elle est beaucoup plus volumineuse avec les MBPs 2011 où il est mentionné explicitement une amélioration de la stabilité des graphismes et de la compatibilité avec des écrans externes Espérons qu'il y a du mieux à ce niveau


----------



## immikimaru (22 Mars 2011)

Ca y est , il est en France


----------



## Silverscreen (22 Mars 2011)

Je vais lire les pages précédentes du fil pour calculer le temps qu'il mettra à repartir vers Nice&#8230; ^^

Sinon, il semblerait que la màj 10.6.7 règle les problèmes des freeze quand les MBPs 15" et 17" étaient à pleine charge et utilisaient la carte Radeon dédiée. Ouf, c'était pas un problème hardware !


----------



## immikimaru (22 Mars 2011)

C'est demain matin que nos MBP vont être séparés... de ce que j'ai lu ils partent tôt le matin pour arriver a destination vers 9h au dépôt UPS le plus près de chez toi


----------



## Silverscreen (22 Mars 2011)

Ouais, voilà, il laissent le mien un jour de plus en Île de France, pour tenir compagnie au tien.  
Quand je pense qu'il y a des vols Paris-Nice toutes les 30 min


----------



## Vavache (22 Mars 2011)

J'ai récupéré le mien comme prévu ce midi au dépôt UPS, ce soir je déballe la bête mais j'ai du monde qui déboule je n'aurai pas trop le temps de faire mumuse avec 

Bon courage à ceux qui attendent encore, en tous cas je suis bien content qu'une mise à jour soit disponible et lève les craintes sur les problèmes de freeze, ça m'aurait embêté que mon premier mac soit défaillant dès sa mise en service.


----------



## Mr_Awesome (22 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi le mien passe par le Kazakhstan ?


----------



## mpowder (22 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> Pourquoi le mien passe par le Kazakhstan ?


C'est normal comme tout le monde


----------



## immikimaru (22 Mars 2011)

Des news de vos suivis les gens ?


----------



## tragus (22 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> Des news de vos suivis les gens ?



Le mien doit être livré demain.

je dois avouer qu'au regard des problèmes rencontrés par plein de gens ayant acheté ce modèle, j'hésite à le garder (et même à le déballer).:hein:


----------



## pirouet (22 Mars 2011)

Pour ma part, tout comme mpowder il y a une semaine, je repasse par la case départ (pour un échange). Ca fait mal après avoir y avoir goûté 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------




tragus a dit:


> Le mien doit être livré demain.
> 
> je dois avouer qu'au regard des problèmes rencontrés par plein de gens ayant acheté ce modèle, j'hésite à le garder (et même à le déballer).:hein:



Si j'étais toi, j'en profiterais au moins pendant les 14 premiers jours, quitte à ce que tu le renvoies après. Quoique, je sais pas si c'est un bonne idée, tu risquerais peut-être de ne plus vouloir t'en passer après... (pour te rassurer un peu depuis la maj Apple d'hier soir, je n'ai plus de freeze)


----------



## immikimaru (22 Mars 2011)

Attends , ya une nouvelle mise a jour qui est censée régler tous les problèmes de freezes... Teste, et tu te feras ta propre idée !


----------



## Jetik-X (22 Mars 2011)

Ca y est !!! j'ai enfin le tracking UPS 

Livraison prévue pour jeudi


----------



## novemberechooscar (22 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Pour ma part, tout comme mpowder il y a une semaine, je repasse par la case départ (pour un échange). Ca fait mal après avoir y avoir goûté
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------
> 
> ...



Pourquoi tu as quoi comme problème avec le tiens? c'est un 13"?


----------



## pirouet (22 Mars 2011)

Les problèmes de freeze (apparus la semaine dernière), j'ai pas réfléchis plus longtemps pour demander un échange. C'est un 15 pouces 2.2Ghz, on en parle depuis samedi, ici : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/freeze-macbook-pro-2011-15-2-2ghz-642952.html


----------



## novemberechooscar (22 Mars 2011)

pirouet a dit:


> Les problèmes de freeze (apparus la semaine dernière), j'ai pas réfléchis plus longtemps pour demander un échange. C'est un 15 pouces 2.2Ghz, on en parle depuis samedi, ici : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/freeze-macbook-pro-2011-15-2-2ghz-642952.html


 Ah mince.... samedi je vais acheter W7 et je vais pousser un peu mon MBP dans ses retranchements avec des jeux de simulation bien gourmants on verra comment il encaisse car pour le moment il se la coule douce avec safari et un peu de traitement de texte. (PS: c'est carrément génial la fonction zoom avec la souris magic mouse: control et on glisse le doigt :love


----------



## baloudim (22 Mars 2011)

Warsaw,                                                                                      Poland                                           22/03/2011 17:48 Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                                                               Almaty,                                                                                      Kazakhstan                                           22/03/2011 17:15 Lecture au départ                                                                              
 22/03/2011 14:25 Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                  Incheon,                                                                                      Korea, Republic of                                           22/03/2011 10:45 Lecture au départ                                                                              
 22/03/2011 9:14 Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                                                                                  Shanghai,                                                                                      China                                           22/03/2011 6:28 Lecture au départ                                                                                                                                  Koeln,                                                                                      Germany                                           21/03/2011 16:02 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les  services de douane. En attente de dédouanement. / Remis par les services  douaniers. Actuellement en transit pour la livraison.                                                                                                                                  Shanghai,                                                                                      China                                           21/03/2011 21:28 Lecture d'exportation                                                                              
 21/03/2011 21:27 Lecture d'exportation                                                                                                                                  Koeln,                                                                                      Germany                                           21/03/2011 13:29 Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement.                                                                                                                                  Shanghai,                                                                                      China                                           21/03/2011 18:41 Lecture à l'arrivée                                                                              
 21/03/2011 14:33 Lecture au départ                                                                              
 21/03/2011 12:18 Lecture de l'origine                                                                                                                                                                        China                                           21/03/2011 22:34 Commande traitée : prête à être gérée par UPS


----------



## Silverscreen (22 Mars 2011)

Sur les 15" et les 17", la mise à jour de Mac OS X a réglé le problème des freezes. La solution logicielle était donc la bonne. Si le 13" rencontre le même problème, on peut s'attendre à un patch rapidement également.


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

Bon, mon MBP vient d'arriver à Feyzin (près de Lyon). 

Je pense qu'il a fait le trajet par la route. Parce que, sinon, c'est très con : les produits Apple se contentent habituellement d'un vol Paris-Nice pour m'arriver puis, UPS démarre sa tournée au départ de l'entrepot de l'Aéroport niçois et me livre à Cannes. Difficile de faire plus simple.

Alors pourquoi ce trajet Chilly Mazarin-Feyzin au lieu de Roissy-Nice ? Mystère.


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

Nice, France	03/23/2011	6:33 A.M.	Arrival Scan

Hé hé, c'est pour bientôt !


----------



## immikimaru (23 Mars 2011)

Saint-Herblain, France	23/03/2011	4:49	En cours de livraison

Hehe c'est bon pour moi aussi


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

UPS m'a annoncé passer entre 14h et 15h. 

Par contre, je me tête vraiment pour l'installation. Je vais passer d'un disque 500 Go avec tout sous OS 10.5 à un disque 128 Go (système+apps) + un disque 500 Go (dossier Home) sous OS 10.6.

J'ai vraiment envie de faire une install clean mais, en même temps, j'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire chier à remettre tous les réglages, notamment les mots de passe etc.  Je réfléchis à ce que je pourrais bien faire.


----------



## tragus (23 Mars 2011)

ça y est, livré il y a 5 minutes... bon, je me tâte pour savoir si j'ouvre ou pas... tous les problèmes relatés sur le forum, ça me fout la pétoche.


----------



## immikimaru (23 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> UPS m'a annoncé passer entre 14h et 15h.
> 
> Par contre, je me tête vraiment pour l'installation. Je vais passer d'un disque 500 Go avec tout sous OS 10.5 à un disque 128 Go (système+apps) + un disque 500 Go (dossier Home) sous OS 10.6.
> 
> J'ai vraiment envie de faire une install clean mais, en même temps, j'ai vraiment pas envie de me faire chier à remettre tous les réglages, notamment les mots de passe etc.  Je réfléchis à ce que je pourrais bien faire.



comment tu as su pour l'heure de passage?


----------



## Pannemy (23 Mars 2011)

Les problèmes sont réglés avec la mise à jour


----------



## tragus (23 Mars 2011)

bon, j'ai craqué... j'ai ouvert... je suis complètement largué... j'ai jamais touché un mac...
c'est vrai qu'il est beau... mais bon j'y connais rien... je viens de lancer le téléchargement des mises à jour logicielles... 783 mo , ça va être long...


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

immikimaru a dit:


> comment tu as su pour l'heure de passage?



UPS a appelé

@ Tragus

Les problèmes de freeze sur les 15" et 17" ont été réglés par la màj d'il y a 2 jours. 
Pour le reste, à part un cas de batterie/charge défaillante et peut-être un autre d'écran foireux, il n'y a pas vraiment d'autres problèmes rencontrés sur le forum.

Certains sites ont relevé des nappes problématiques avec les SSDs SATA III : le remplacement est couvert par la garantie et on peut espérer que vu la conception récente des nôtres, le problème aie déjà été réglé.


----------



## immikimaru (23 Mars 2011)

UPS a appelé? Snif pourquoi ils m&#8217;appellent pas moi ?


----------



## baloudim (23 Mars 2011)

Qui a prévu de changer le DD? vers ssd ou double DD?
J'aimerais faire ça mais je suis un peu perdu quant a trouver un optibay adéquat.
D.


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

baloudim a dit:


> Qui a prévu de changer le DD? vers ssd ou double DD?
> J'aimerais faire ça mais je suis un peu perdu quant a trouver un optibay adéquat.
> D.



Ben, moi.

J'ai acheté l'Optibay de Macway et le graveur DVD externe : je compte bien faire l'install SSD Apple 128 Go + DD à plateaux 500 Go. 

Aujourd'hui si j'ai le temps.

Pour l'instant je suis en train de voir comment transférer mes infos réparties sur les 2 disques et garder un système clean : ça fait 10 ans que je transfert mon système d'une machine à l'autre et j'ai l'impression que, cette fois, je ne couperais pas à une install clean d'autant qu'en 10 ans j'ai pas mal tripatouillé OS X via le terminal. Il est grand temps de revenir à une base propre.


----------



## mpowder (23 Mars 2011)

J ai l'impression qu'on est de plus en plus nombreux a switcher 

On verra les chiffres d'apple mais a mon avis il gagne du terrain sur les Mac grâce au Iphone .

En tout cas pour ma part c'est l'iphone qui ma convaincu sur l'image d'Apple


----------



## immikimaru (23 Mars 2011)

Tjs rien... Je désespère 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

Recu a l'instant je fais un feedback ce soir.....Yipeee!


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

Idem : reçu le mien à 14h52 : ils auront été synchro jusqu'au bout ! 

Je finis quelques sauvegardes et tests sur l'ancien et je m'attaque au déballage !


----------



## immikimaru (23 Mars 2011)

a la même heure? Impressionnant... Sinon ce max est une vraie tuerie, silencieux, beau... Je ne suis pas encore bien familiarise avec Mac Os, mais c'est une question d'habitude je pense


----------



## Silverscreen (23 Mars 2011)

Tu peux aussi installer windows, si t'as un CD qui traine


----------



## Juju7727 (23 Mars 2011)

baloudim a dit:


> Qui a prévu de changer le DD? vers ssd ou double DD?
> J'aimerais faire ça mais je suis un peu perdu quant a trouver un optibay adéquat.
> D.



Moi j'ai changé mon DD par un SSD et j'ai pris un optibay sur Ebay (25) et j'ai remis le DD de base. Aucun soucis pour le montage. Faut juste avoir un bon petit tournevis cruciforme.

C'est nickel la vitesse et la capacité.


----------



## tragus (23 Mars 2011)

Bon, ça y est, je suis dessus... c'est pas facile pour un débutant sur mac, mais bon, je commence à piger.
j'ai installé, office 2011, Parallels desktop avec windows 7. 
Installé Cubase 6 avec tous mes plugins et vst
C'est pas mal au niveau perfs mais je pense qu'on mieux faire.
J'ai essayé de charger la mule, pas de freeze et température correcte pour une utilisation intense...
à voir la suite...


----------



## Silverscreen (24 Mars 2011)

Petit bilan après quelques heures :

la 10.6.7 parait vraiment avoir réglé les problèmes de freeze : j'ai rien eu, après 20 min de tests très intensif. L'ordi chauffe nettement moins que mon Core 2 Duo début 2008 qui dépasse rapidement les 90°C.

Sous WoW, réglages à fond, il chauffe nettement moins (80°C). À voir après plusieurs heures d'utilisation. Par contre, les ventilos, quand ils se mettent en route, ne font pas semblant.

Mais en utilisation normale, quel silence !

Un peu d'angoisse quand j'ai remplacé le lecteur optique par un caddy avec mon ancien disque dur mais l'opération s'est bien passée. J'ai été halluciné de la finition au niveau des tripes de la machine : j'ai démonté un paquet de portables Apple : Macbook Pro Core Duo et Core 2 Duo (Santa Rosa et Penryn), iBook blanc, palourde, PB Titanium etc. plus à peu près autant de PC portables et j'ai jamais vu un truc aussi niquel au niveau du passage des fils, de la gestion des nappes etc. C'est assez bluffant..


----------



## immikimaru (24 Mars 2011)

Je suis complètement d'accord avec toi ce qui choque le plus c'est le silence... quel plaisir! pas un bruit rien! Sinon petit aparté, avec quelle appli ou gere les preference d'economie d'energie? cad je voudrais que mon mbp tourne a la fréquence minimum et toujours sur la hd3000... c'est possible? parce que la a batterie pleine je suis a 6h21, et ca varie qd je fais certaines taches... (5h28 la...)


----------



## Pannemy (24 Mars 2011)

Silverscreen a dit:


> Petit bilan après quelques heures :
> 
> 
> Sous WoW, réglages à fond, il chauffe nettement moins (80°C). À voir après plusieurs heures d'utilisation. Par contre, les ventilos, quand ils se mettent en route, ne font pas semblant.



Puisque tu en parles, sous Wow réglages à fond t'as combien d'ips ?


----------



## Silverscreen (25 Mars 2011)

J'ai répondu à ta question dans ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/jeu-sur-mac/reglages-wow-macbook-pro-2011-a-649402.html


----------



## Exeanimator (25 Mars 2011)

J'habite a Paris, c'est normal qu'ils me disent lecture au départ de Roissy Charles de Gaulle ? Pas besoin de prendre l'avion pour aller de CDG au 18eme, non? ^^ j'ai commandé le mien le dimanche 20, Apple me dit que je dois le recevoir aujourd'hui, UPS me dit Lundi. Lequel croire ?! Bref, wait'n'see   Ceci dit j'ai quand même les nerfs qu'il soit passé si proche de moi !

Edit : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voila qui est mieux, je suppose que la livraison se fera aujourd'hui ou demain !


----------



## Jetik-X (25 Mars 2011)

salut à tous,
bon j'ai bien reçu le colis 
je me suis un peu amusé avec et  quelle vitesse !!!
Bon je confirme que switcher est pas chose facile mais on prend très vite le coup 
pas trop eu le temps de m'en occuper on verra peut être plus ce weekend.
par contre 3 secondes pour s'arreter et 28 pour démarrer avec un DD à 7200 ca le fait


----------



## alfhcg (25 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> J ai l'impression qu'on est de plus en plus nombreux a switcher
> 
> On verra les chiffres d'apple mais a mon avis il gagne du terrain sur les Mac grâce au Iphone .
> 
> En tout cas pour ma part c'est l'iphone qui ma convaincu sur l'image d'Apple



Moi aussi c'est l'iPhone qui m'a fait switcher. Mon HTC Touch Dual depuis deux ans d'utilisation et en très bon état dans l'apparence, a laissé de marcher un jour sans aucune explication. Cela m'a fait prendre un iPhone, j'espère qu'il ne fera pas la  même chose.


----------



## pirouet (25 Mars 2011)

Exeanimator a dit:


> J'habite a Paris, c'est normal qu'ils me disent lecture au départ de Roissy Charles de Gaulle ? Pas besoin de prendre l'avion pour aller de CDG au 18eme, non? ^^ j'ai commandé le mien le dimanche 20, Apple me dit que je dois le recevoir aujourd'hui, UPS me dit Lundi. Lequel croire ?! Bref, wait'n'see   Ceci dit j'ai quand même les nerfs qu'il soit passé si proche de moi !
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



Je dirai qu'il vaut mieux écouter UPS, c'est lui qui détient et te livre la machine. Ensuite UPS ne livre pas le samedi et tu ne peux pas aller chercher le colis au centre de dépôt si le livreur n'est pas encore passé chez toi. Tu devrais donc recevoir ton ordi lundi


----------



## novemberechooscar (26 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> salut à tous,
> bon j'ai bien reçu le colis
> je me suis un peu amusé avec et  quelle vitesse !!!
> Bon je confirme que switcher est pas chose facile mais on prend très vite le coup
> ...


 t'a quasiment le même que moi (à part le disque dur, j'ai installer des jeux dessus hier c'est impressionnant!!!! je vais essayer de trouver un logiciel pour faire des vidéos de l'écran ou des screenshoot)


----------



## Pannemy (26 Mars 2011)

Suivi UPS

Ca y est c'est pour bientôt,  en revanche vive les jours ouvrés -_- Faut qu'il descende jusque dans le Sud maintenant ! 

D'ailleurs UPS continue de le transporter le Week End ? Je parle pas de le livrer, je sais que je vais devoir prendre mon mal en patience :rateau:


----------



## Jetik-X (28 Mars 2011)

novemberechooscar a dit:


> t'a quasiment le même que moi (à part le disque dur, j'ai installer des jeux dessus hier c'est impressionnant!!!! je vais essayer de trouver un logiciel pour faire des vidéos de l'écran ou des screenshoot)


 
il me semble avoir vu une appli qui peut le faire deja installée. faut que je la cherche. apres je ne sais pas si elle marche au poil


----------



## mpowder (28 Mars 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> il me semble avoir vu une appli qui peut le faire deja installée. faut que je la cherche. apres je ne sais pas si elle marche au poil




Applications/utilitaires/capture


----------



## novemberechooscar (28 Mars 2011)

mpowder a dit:


> Applications/utilitaires/capture


 En fait mes jeux fonctionnent sous W7 donc j'ai installé le logiciel Fraps (en démo donc on peut capturer 30 sec) par contre ça les prends en Avi alors je suis entrain d'étudier la question pour les transformer en mpeg4 pour les mettre sur youtube (ps: carrément génial imovie  on peut faire des bandes annonces comme dans les films allez y jeter un oeil :love


----------



## Kriquet (30 Mars 2011)

Bon, je n'ai plus trop posté ici depuis que j'ai reçu mon MBP, il y a exactement deux semaines.
L'os est super intuitif, je le maitrise maintenant a fond.

Cette aprem, j'ai téléchargé (hum hum) CandyBar, et me suis fait plaisir. Vla le résultat, sachant que sous Windows j'étais completement contre toute bidouille, puisqu'a chaque fois que je voulais toucher à quelque chose ça finissais mal.

Je n'ai lu aucun didacticiel.

http://img291.imageshack.us/i/frs.png/


----------



## Kriquet (31 Mars 2011)

et le meme maintenant : http://img203.imageshack.us/i/screenko.png/


----------



## chartil (9 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir a tous, comme beaucoup de nouveau switcher, le suivi ups est devenu un rituel ces derniers jours, tellement hâte d'avoir la bête en main. Jai commander un MacBook pro cto, qui est actuellement a Cologne, et ups m'annonce une livraison demain (j'habite a Nantes), ce qui m'etonne quand même. Lors de la commande, j'ai pris la livraison expresse (, et 5&#8364; de plus) mais les monsieur d'ups sont si rapide que ça ??


----------



## novemberechooscar (9 Mai 2011)

chartil a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous, comme beaucoup de nouveau switcher, le suivi ups est devenu un rituel ces derniers jours, tellement hâte d'avoir la bête en main. Jai commander un MacBook pro cto, qui est actuellement a Cologne, et ups m'annonce une livraison demain (j'habite a Nantes), ce qui m'etonne quand même. Lors de la commande, j'ai pris la livraison expresse (, et 5&#8364; de plus) mais les monsieur d'ups sont si rapide que ça ??


Bonjour,oui ils sont rapides!!! mon colis  (un ipad2) était hier soir à cologne et tôt cette nuit il est arrivé à Orly et Saint brice courcelle dans la foulée et je l'ai reçu ce matin à 9h40 (les livraisons commencent à 9h). Demain matin jette un oeil au suivi quand ça marquera en livraison c'est que ça sera livré le jour même  courage il est bientôt là


----------



## chartil (9 Mai 2011)

Merci de ta réponse, il arrive cette apres midi même, j'ai eu UPS au téléphone, il sera aujourd'hui. J'étais au travail ce matin, mais aucun avis de passage, je suppose que je vais avoir le droit d'ouvrir mon nouveau jouet dans la journée ! Bravo UPS quand même, hier au Kazakhstan et aujourd'hui dans mon salon, youpiiiii !


----------



## boss89b (15 Mai 2011)

Hello mac addict! 
J'ai commandé un 15' CTO ( 500Go 7200tr/m), je suis scrupuleusement le site d'UPS, mais aujourd'hui je n'ai plus de délais estimé de livraison (qui était le 20), j'ai juste "dernier centre:", c'est normal? 
Sinon dans l'avancement il y a lecture d'arrivée à shangai... 
Bizarre


----------



## fredeuh (15 Mai 2011)

Question : si je suis absent lors du passage de l'agent UPS que se passe t-il ? Il laisse le colis à La Poste d'à côté ou à un centre UPS ? (c'est la première fois qu'ups me livre)


----------



## boss89b (16 Mai 2011)

Tu peux soit le prendre à l'entrepot le plus près de chez toi, soit il repasse, tu vois avec eux.


----------



## boss89b (16 Mai 2011)

AIE,
Sur le site UPS ils me mettent maintenant Exception.... et non plus en transit.
Mais ça à mis à jour et maintenant, il a marqué ça "Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement." en allemagne! Je fais quoi? J'appelle? Qui? UPS ou apple?


----------



## supergrec (16 Mai 2011)

boss89b a dit:


> AIE,
> Sur le site UPS ils me mettent maintenant Exception.... et non plus en transit.
> Mais ça à mis à jour et maintenant, il a marqué ça "Les donnees du colis sont traitees par les services de douane. En attente de dédouanement." en allemagne! Je fais quoi? J'appelle? Qui? UPS ou apple?



Rien de grave.

Les douanes doivent simplement vérifier si il s'agit d'un produit honnêtement acheter et si il ne s'agit pas de contrefaçon. ( le colis provient de l'extérieur de l'espace Schengen il n'y a  pas de libre circulation des objets )

Comme te le montre la capture d'écran du post 1 page 1 l'objet a était reçu 4 jours après l'apparition du message dédouanement.

Patience ca va arrivé.


----------



## boss89b (16 Mai 2011)

Merci!!! j'espère que ça va le faire! J'aime pas ça!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------

c'est repartis cool!!! J'ai toujours pas de date d'arrivée mais c'est repartis!! Moi content!


----------



## ChTiChApS (18 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai commandé un MacBook Pro 15.4" 2.0 CTO (option écran antireflet) + une coque incase.
J'ai passé commande vendredi 13 mai dernier. J'ai eu un mail comme quoi s'était expédié hier mardi 17 à 12H. Livraison estimé 26 mai.
Et là je viens de recevoir un autre mail disant: 

"Pour plus de commodité, vos produits vous seront livrés ensemble. Les articles partent de différents sites, mais seront regroupés avant de vous être remis.
Une fois tous les éléments de votre commande disponible, le numéro de suivi du transporteur vous sera renseigné. Veuillez compter jusqu'à 5 jours ouvrés avant la mise à jour du État des commandes."

Maintenant sur mon suivi de commande il y a livraison estimé 27 mai.

Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est qu'à aucun moment il n'est indiqué d'où partent le ou les colis et par quel transporteur.

C'est tout le temps UPS?

Merci d'avance pour vos renseignements.
Vraiment hâte de l'avoir ce MBP et de faire vraiment partit de la apple family


----------



## boss89b (18 Mai 2011)

nan c'est pas tt le temps UPS. Vu que c'est un CTO, ils doivent le faire en chine et je pense (pas sûr) que tout est rassemblé en hollande. Regarde bien sur le site d'apple, tu vas voir quel est ton transporteur ainsi que le numéro pour pouvoir le suivre. Moi j'ai commandé le 12 et j'avais le numéro UPS le 14 (un CTO aussi, mais moi de truc en +). Courage attends ça va arriver.


----------



## ChTiChApS (18 Mai 2011)

je n'ai toujours pas d'infos sur le transporteur. Sur la page du suivi d'expédition il y a sa: Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur.

Enfin il faut que j'attende quoi, mais bon tu connais certainement la même excitation que moi!

Et au fait que veux dire CTO? je sais que c'est le termes employé quand on commande un mac sur mesure mais je ne sais pas ce que sa signifie exactement?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h50 ----------

je viens de comprendre en fait lol CTO=Configure To Order. Au temps pour moi


----------



## supergrec (18 Mai 2011)

boss89b a dit:


> Merci!!! j'espère que ça va le faire! J'aime pas ça!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h03 ----------
> 
> c'est repartis cool!!! J'ai toujours pas de date d'arrivée mais c'est repartis!! Moi content!



Alors bosss89 des nouvelles ? ça avance ?


----------



## link93300 (18 Mai 2011)

Lol j'ai eu du bol, mon imac a été expédié d'Irlande hier, livraison prévu vendredi  il est déjà a Tamworth.

Les iMac et les MBP ne sortent pas de la même usine ?


----------



## supergrec (18 Mai 2011)

link93300 a dit:


> Lol j'ai eu du bol, mon imac a été expédié d'Irlande hier, livraison prévu vendredi  il est déjà a Tamworth.
> 
> Les iMac et les MBP ne sortent pas de la même usine ?



Au niveau de l'usine, je sais pas.

Mais une chose de sur l'imac ou tout au produit Apple ne sont pas produit en Irlande.

l'irlande est la terre d'accueil du siege social Apple qui on les taxes sur les societe les plus faible d'Europe. Mais certainement pas la mains d'oeuvre la moins chere du monde .


----------



## boss89b (18 Mai 2011)

CTO je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire, mais comme toi juste un mac assemblé car c'est pas les standards!
Oui!! De l'excitation.... nana.... Les mots ne sont pas assez intenses! Il est à Koeln ou en france, bref je l'ai après demain!! Comme la date prévu depuis le 14... J'ai hate!:bebe:


----------



## ChTiChApS (20 Mai 2011)

Une semaine que j'ai passé commande et toujours pas de nom de transporteur ni de numéro


----------



## boss89b (20 Mai 2011)

Soit attends le 26 et tu les appeles si toujours pas news, sinon appel direct apple ils en savent peut-être un peu plus....
:hein:


----------



## boss89b (20 Mai 2011)

voilà mon suivie


----------



## supergrec (20 Mai 2011)

oh, plus que quelque heure alors


----------



## ChTiChApS (20 Mai 2011)

boss89b a dit:


> Soit attends le 26 et tu les appeles si toujours pas news, sinon appel direct apple ils en savent peut-être un peu plus....
> :hein:



je viens d'appeler le service client, on m'a expliqué que c'était normal, mon macbook pro est en transit entre l'Asie et la Hollande et je devrais avoir le nom et le numéro du transporteur finale que 3 jours avant la livraison (donc quand il arrive en Hollande). Je devrais avoir ces infos sur mon suivi d'expédition lundi.

AHH la chance boss89b tu vas le déballer cet aprem !


----------



## supergrec (20 Mai 2011)

ChTiChApS a dit:


> AHH la chance boss89b tu vas le déballer cet aprem !



C'est clair, toujours ce même plaisir d'ouvrir un produit signé de la célèbre pomme.


----------



## boss89b (20 Mai 2011)

J'attends depuis ce matin avec impatience. Moi non plus hors de question de me doucher avant son arrivé!  yeea

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------

ça y est, je l'ai!!! la perfection à l'état pur!:love:


----------



## supergrec (20 Mai 2011)

boss89b a dit:


> J'attends depuis ce matin avec impatience. Moi non plus hors de question de me doucher avant son arrivé!  yeea
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h36 ----------
> 
> ça y est, je l'ai!!! la perfection à l'état pur!:love:



ahahaha quel belle journée qui commence pour toi.

Profite bien


----------



## Jetik-X (23 Mai 2011)

ChTiChApS a dit:


> je n'ai toujours pas d'infos sur le transporteur. Sur la page du suivi d'expédition il y a sa: Numéro de suivi du transporteur
> En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur
> Transporteur assigné
> En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de lexpédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur.


 
 Ca fait plaisir de voir que vous avez lu entièrement la discussion car votre question (à savoir où ça en est) aurait pu trouver réponse...  :mouais:

Il suffit pour ceux qui choisissent des CTO de se loguer sur le site d'apple US ou le numero de colis transit entre shanghai et la hollande est affichée. 

Pour ma part le transfert s'est effectué avec Expeditor shanghai. J'ai donc suivi son déplacement jusqu'en hollande ou se produit le regroupement de commande et après la récupération du numéro UPS sur le site apple FR. 

N'oubliez pas que vos questions ont peut être déjà fait l'objet d'une réponse


----------



## ChTiChApS (23 Mai 2011)

Oui j'avou je n'ai pas lu les 34 pages de la discussion...

Merci du tuyau je me suis connecter sur le site apple US. Il y a un numéro de suivi mais je ne sais pas de quel transporteur il s'agit. Ce numéro est un lien vers ma page de suivi d'expédition qui est en français. Sur cette page il y a désormais 

Numéro de suivi du transporteur
81******** (même numéro que la Référence dexpédition Apple)

Transporteur assigné
NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER

Je suppose donc que ces infos vont être à nouveau actualisées et que j'aurai bientôt le numéro de suivi UPS?


----------



## Jetik-X (23 Mai 2011)

ChTiChApS a dit:


> Oui j'avou je n'ai pas lu les 34 pages de la discussion...
> 
> Merci du tuyau je me suis connecter sur le site apple US. Il y a un numéro de suivi mais je ne sais pas de quel transporteur il s'agit. Ce numéro est un lien vers ma page de suivi d'expédition qui est en français. Sur cette page il y a désormais
> 
> ...


 
Va sur le site http://www.expeditors.com/ et entre ton numéro en 81... dans le champ a gauche et.... magie.... tu devrais avoir le détail du transport (poids palette, autre commande en 81... expédiée en meme temps que toi, destination, origine,...) et surtout le statut !!!


----------



## ChTiChApS (23 Mai 2011)

ah yes merci ! Il est a Amsterdam là. Vivement jeudi !


----------



## Jetik-X (23 Mai 2011)

ChTiChApS a dit:


> ah yes merci ! Il est a Amsterdam là. Vivement jeudi !


 
Tu vois... rien ne sert de s'exciter jeune padawan, lire entièrement les topics tu dois pour la réponse à tes questions trouver 

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## ChTiChApS (23 Mai 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant.



Ahhhhh actualisation ! J'ai le numéro de suivi UPS, mon colis a été scanner à Eindhoven il y a 30 minutes  livraison mercredi 25 avant la fin de journée ! J'ai gagné un jour dans la bataille lol


----------



## ChTiChApS (24 Mai 2011)

Lecture à l'arrivée à Chilly Mazarin ce matin à 6h19... 
Demain demain demain !


----------



## ChTiChApS (25 Mai 2011)

Il est arrivé   Mais je suis au boulot là... vivement 17h !!!


----------



## ChTiChApS (25 Mai 2011)

Sa y est j'ai la bête ! Perfection c'est le mot je crois, c'est génial. Je ferai un petit post bien d'ici quelques jours


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (25 Mai 2011)

Question toute con... Pourquoi vous ne l'achetez pas directement dans un apple store pour ceux qui le peuvent ??


----------



## brunnno (26 Mai 2011)

Je me suis posé la question aussi,
mais comme je voulais une configuration "sur mesure", (écran mat + RAM + disque 7500)
j'ai préféré passer par Apple.fr dont les délais sont seulement de 3 jours...

Commande en ligne un jeudi soir (vers 21h) et livraison le mardi par TNT (soit 3 jours ouvrés seulement)


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (26 Mai 2011)

Ils n'ont que les models de bases en config aux apple store ? je veux dire que si tu veux un écran HD t'es obligé de passer par le net et pas par la boutique qui pourrait peut etre l'avoir en stock ? (je sais pas, j'attends pour m'en payer un, je me renseigne:rateau


----------



## Jetik-X (27 Mai 2011)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Ils n'ont que les models de bases en config aux apple store ? je veux dire que si tu veux un écran HD t'es obligé de passer par le net et pas par la boutique qui pourrait peut etre l'avoir en stock ? (je sais pas, j'attends pour m'en payer un, je me renseigne:rateau


 
En boutique tu peux les commander au même titre que sur le net (en particulier pour les CTO) donc le délais sera le même. 
Un des avantages de le prendre sur le net est la livraison à domicile (en boutique ils doivent le proposer mais uniquement sur demande).
Quand aux boutiques, ils refusent les avantages et réductions étudiantes (accord entre apple et certaines universités, reduction éducation,...) donc tu le paies plus cher en boutique.
Mais je pense que la plupart des personnes se trouvant près d'un apple store (Paris, Montpellier, Bordeaux, Nice) passent par la boutique (pas de présence de ces localisation sur les posts) et ceux qui n'en n'ont pas (lyon, lille,...) par internet


----------



## Trist06 (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a t-il commandé ces dernier jours pour connaître le délais actuel ?
J'attend toujours l'expédition de mon macbook pro 13 CTO..


----------



## kykyche (26 Juin 2011)

Trist06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un a t-il commandé ces dernier jours pour connaître le délais actuel ?
> J'attend toujours l'expédition de mon macbook pro 13 CTO..


J'ai commandé le 21 et j'attends toujours...
Perso sur expeditors, j'ai un tracking mais je pense que ce sont des précisions. En principe, il arrive le 30 en hollande! Livraison chez moi prévue le 6 juillet!

J&#8217;espérais l'avoir avant la date prévue quand j'ai vu que tout avait été envoyé mais maintenant que je vois comment ça se passe pour les autres et le système de livraison ultra complexe, je doute...


----------



## Limply16 (29 Juin 2011)

Commande le 22 sur l'apple store d'un MBP. 
Il est parti de Shanghai ce matin, devrait être arrivé à Amsterdam là. Apple m'annonce une livraison entre le 5 (dernier e-mail reçu) et le 7 (site apple) juillet. 
J'espère vraiment le recevoir samedi


----------



## 8ightman (29 Juin 2011)

Mon MBP commandé le 24 mais seulement partit le 27 (cause contrôle de l'identité du détenteur de la carte par Apple...) est arrivé cet après-midi soit 2 jours ouvrés!


----------



## nono1806 (30 Juin 2011)

kykyche a dit:


> J'ai commandé le 21 et j'attends toujours...
> Perso sur expeditors, j'ai un tracking mais je pense que ce sont des précisions. En principe, il arrive le 30 en hollande! Livraison chez moi prévue le 6 juillet!
> 
> Jespérais l'avoir avant la date prévue quand j'ai vu que tout avait été envoyé mais maintenant que je vois comment ça se passe pour les autres et le système de livraison ultra complexe, je doute...



J'ai également commandé le mien le 21, Expedition le 24, Arrivée à Amsterdam hier. Je pense qu'on aura le numéro de suivi aujourd'hui et qu'il sera la avant le 6 ? (On peut toujours rêver ! )


----------



## ibryce (30 Juin 2011)

nono1806 a dit:


> J'ai également commandé le mien le 21, Expedition le 24, Arrivée à Amsterdam hier. Je pense qu'on aura le numéro de suivi aujourd'hui et qu'il sera la avant le 6 ? (On peut toujours rêver ! )



Idem ^^
A mon avis il sera livré lundi ou au pire mardi, vous avez pris quoi pour info?

Pour ma part c'est un MacBook Pro 15" 2.3GHz i7 - 4Go DDR3 - 128Go SSD + 1 HP PHOTOSMART WITH WIRELESS AIO 2010-ZML + ITS GC MAC APPS EDU 75 EUR AOS-FRA


----------



## ibryce (30 Juin 2011)

Je viens d'obtenir ce fameux tracking d'UPS ainsi la date de livraison estimée vient de passer au lundi 4 juillet sur l'apple store qui était prévue au 6 juillet auparavant, dernière ligne droite


----------



## nono1806 (1 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Je viens d'obtenir ce fameux tracking d'UPS ainsi la date de livraison estimée vient de passer au lundi 4 juillet sur l'apple store qui était prévue au 6 juillet auparavant, dernière ligne droite




Situation terrible les enfants ! Arrivé à Chilly-Mazarin à 14h36, aujourd'hui ! Évidemment pas de livraison Samedi, donc a moins que le livreur vole dans le 15ème avant 18h je le recevrai lundi !


----------



## kykyche (1 Juillet 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai eu ce fameux tracking! Livraison prévue aussi le 4 au lieu du 6! 
J'ai trop hâte


----------



## Limply16 (4 Juillet 2011)

Le mien n'a pas bougé de Bruxelles depuis vendredi soir (et encore seul un paquet est arrivé à Bxl, le MBP est encore entre Eindhoven et Bxl). Livraison toujours prévue demain 

Edit : je viens de checker : donc j'ai ma carte de réduction qui est à Bruxelles et livraison prévue mercredi au lieu de mardi et le MBP qui est à Chilly-Mazarin et qui doit arriver demain. Ce qui est marrant c'est que les deux colis sont censés voyager ensemble et arriver en même temps !


----------



## ibryce (4 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'ai reçu le mien ce matin à 9h00 par le gentil Mr d'UPS ^^

Que du bonheur !!!

Est-ce normal que je n'ai pas le disque dur sur le bureau?


----------



## brunnno (4 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Moi j'ai reçu le mien ce matin à 9h00 par le gentil Mr d'UPS ^^
> 
> Que du bonheur !!!
> 
> Est-ce normal que je n'ai pas le disque dur sur le bureau?



vois dans les options du Finder....


----------



## ibryce (4 Juillet 2011)

brunnno a dit:


> vois dans les options du Finder....



Merci j'ai trouvé par moi même en fait 

Par contre on ne voit pas la vitesse de transfert lors de copie de fichier dans le finder?


----------



## Hexo (7 Juillet 2011)

Un MBP 15" 2.0 antiglare commandé il y a 7 jours prévu initialement pour le 17 juillet (soit trois semaines) et aujourd'hui un mail pour m'annoncer un retard avec comme nouvelle date le 27 juillet...  Simple malchance ou sortie de lion ? Suis je le seul ?


----------



## Myl91 (9 Juillet 2011)

Salut, j'ai un petit problème avec ma livraison.

J'aurais du être livré hier mais selon mon tracking UPS mon macbook pro a atterri dans la ville d'à coté... 

Quelqu'un a déjà été dans la même situation ?

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ?


----------



## iBakarorea (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, 

A votre avis si je commande sur l'Apple Store un MBP 13 mais seulement avec la préinstallation de Microsoft Office 2011 va aussi prendre 15 jours ?


----------



## opidalo5 (19 Juillet 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> Va sur le site http://www.expeditors.com/ et entre ton numéro en 81... dans le champ a gauche et.... magie.... tu devrais avoir le détail du transport (poids palette, autre commande en 81... expédiée en meme temps que toi, destination, origine,...) et surtout le statut !!!




Commandé CTO le 14 Juillet (Off with their heads)

*Config suivant*
MBP 17/CTO
2.2GHz Quad-core Intel Core i7
          8GB 1333MHZ DDR3 SDRAM - 2X4GB
          500GB Serial ATA Drive @ 7200
          8x Double-Layer SuperDrive
          MBP 17 HR Antiglare WS Display
          Keyboard/Users Guide-International English Keyboard + User Guide A
          Country Kit-FRA


Grace a toi j'ai un lien supplementaire pour me distraire de la page apple qui ne va pas changer selon leur e-mail pendant 5 jours.
Livraison prevu le 29 juillet, can't wait!!!

C'est aussi mon premiere poste, et puis apres avoir lu 21 pages de cette  discussion, j'ai sauter a l'avant dernier page et je trouver le bijous.
Je vais suivre ca de pres et je vous tiens au courant de ma premiere  MBP, suis "Switcher3 aussi apres avoir exeriencer le iPhone "It just  works".
 
 je m'excuse pour les fauts de grammaire et typos. I'm an englishman in Paris

* Status sur Exp.o.com:*

                                                      Date                                                                                                       Event Description                                                                                                       Origin                                                                                                       Destination                                                                                                       Comments                                                                                                           Jul 23, 2011 06:00:00 AM PDT                                                                                                               Requested Delivery Date                                                      
 
 
                                                          Jul 21, 2011 03:01:00 AM PDT est                                                                                                               Estimated Time of Arrival                                                                                                               Paris, France (CDG)                                                                                                               Amsterdam, Netherlands (AMS)                                                                                                               CDG-AMS: RFS CDG AMS                                                                                                               Jul 20, 2011 03:00:00 AM PDT est                                                                                                               Booked                                                                                                               Paris, France (CDG)                                                                                                               Amsterdam, Netherlands (AMS)                                                                                                               CDG-AMS: RFS                                                                                                               Jul 19, 2011 05:43:00 AM PDT                                                                                                               Comm Docs Received                                                      
                                                          Amsterdam, Netherlands (AMS)                                                      
                                                          Jul 18, 2011 10:30:00 PM PDT                                                                                                               Freight Received w/Docs                                                      
 
 
                                                          Jul 18, 2011 05:38:00 PM PDT                                                                                                               Client Called for Pickup


----------



## Jetik-X (20 Juillet 2011)

Pas de soucis. Cette page permet surtout de suivre l'expedition du MacBook Pro. Pour le reste, la page du site Apple française ne détaille pas forcément autant que le site US donc je vous conseille de contrôler sur le site américain plus complet pour les autres commandes (AppleCare,...).


----------



## opidalo5 (20 Juillet 2011)

Voici les details de tracking aujourd'hui.
C'a change un peu, je ne voir plus CdG, mais date de livraison pour Amsterdam indique est 23 Juillet

Voir la pièce jointe 64512


Voir la pièce jointe 64522


----------



## Jetik-X (20 Juillet 2011)

opidalo5 a dit:


> Voici les details de tracking aujourd'hui.
> C'a change un peu, je ne voir plus CdG, mais date de livraison pour Amsterdam indique est 23 Juillet


 
En fait tu n'aura jamais CdG en destination si tu as plusieurs objet en commande. Le principe de regroupement des commandes Apple pour l'Europe est simple : Pré-acheminement en hollande pour tous les colis. Regroupement sans reconditionnement. Puis acheminement par UPS (la plupart du temps) sur la destination finale.

Donc pour les achats CTO qui proviennent de Chine avec regroupement, attendez-vous à passer par la hollande


----------



## opidalo5 (20 Juillet 2011)

Jetik-X a dit:


> En fait tu n'aura jamais CdG en destination si tu as plusieurs objet en commande. Le principe de regroupement des commandes Apple pour l'Europe est simple : Pré-acheminement en hollande pour tous les colis. Regroupement sans reconditionnement. Puis acheminement par UPS (la plupart du temps) sur la destination finale.
> 
> Donc pour les achats CTO qui proviennent de Chine avec regroupement, attendez-vous à passer par la hollande



Merci pour l'info.
C'est juste que sur le site hier, il y avait:


> *Status sur Exp.o.com:*
> 
> Date                                                                                                       Event Description                                                                                                       Origin                                                                                                       Destination                                                                                                       Comments                                                                                                            Jul 23, 2011  06:00:00 AM PDT                                                                                                                Requested  Delivery Date
> 
> ...



Can't wait, I'm like a kid at Xmas


----------



## opidalo5 (21 Juillet 2011)

Data as of: 			21-Jul-2011 21:08:06 GMT
Arrived, not Cleared for Import - #
 	SHANGHAI, CHINA TO AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS
 	At Final Destination:  	21-Jul-2011 06:59:00 GMT


----------



## darkiller10 (22 Juillet 2011)

Salut tout le monde !

Je viens de commander hier avec une copine et un copain 3 MacBook Pro.
Ils sont tous CTO (2 x 13" et un 15" pour moi), la date de livraison approximative est fixée pour le moment au 4 août, et la date dexpédition dans 3 jours. 

Quelqu'un peut me dire comment je trouverai le numéro de suivi ?

Merci


----------



## ibryce (22 Juillet 2011)

Tu recevras un mail qui récapitulera ta commande avec un suivi.
Tu peux te connecter sur ton compte via l'apple store sur le site d'apple et suivre ta commande.


----------



## opidalo5 (22 Juillet 2011)

ibryce a dit:


> Tu recevras un mail qui récapitulera ta commande avec un suivi.
> Tu peux te connecter sur ton compte via l'apple store sur le site d'apple et suivre ta commande.



Sur le site apple tu ne peux voire l'etat d'avancement de ta commande qu'apres qu'il est arriver en europe. Apres avoir recu le numero de suivi dans la recapitulatif de commande, vas sur le site <<http://expox.expeditors.com/expo/>> et tappe le numero de suivi la.
Tu poura dans ce cas suivre la commande depuis l'entrepot en Chine Jusqu'au premier port Europien/US avant que UPS/Fedex prend le relais. 

bon anticipation


----------



## darkiller10 (22 Juillet 2011)

Merci à vous deux 
J'attends patiemment le suivi sur le site Apple, et dès que je l'ai, je balancerai sur Expeditors, c'est d'ailleurs ce site que je cherchais!
Je suis Mac depuis un moment, mais j'avais jamais commandé en neuf, seulement en occasion, d'où mon interrogation


----------



## Mat05 (23 Juillet 2011)

Salut tout le monde !

J'ai passé commande d'un MBP 13 2.3GH CTO (DD 500Go) le 18 juillet, expédié le 21.
En lisant ce sujet j'ai découvert le site expeditors qui me dit qu'il est actuellement en transit de Chine vers Amsterdam. Si j'ai bien compris j'aurais son suivi UPS (ou autre) à son arrivé en Europe (prévu pour mardi 26 selon expeditors).

Ma question porte sur la durée de livraison en Europe car Apple me l'annonce une semaine plus tard le 1 août, je comptais plutôt sur 2-3 jours qu'en pensez vous ?

Possesseur d'un iPod Touch 1G et d'un iPhone 4, j'ai hâte de pouvoir à un nouveau vérifier la réputation d'Apple avec mon premier Mac.


PS: entre nous le suivi d&#8217;expédition de l'Apple Store n'est pas vraiment d'une grande clarté


----------



## opidalo5 (23 Juillet 2011)

Yeeeh; c'a passe les douanes a Amsterdam
A Apple et UPS/Fedex maintenant

Services Completed: Delivered - #4394852653
 	SHANGHAI, CHINA TO AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS
 	Delivered to Consignee:  	23-Jul-2011 10:09:00 GMT
23-Jul-2011 15:00:00 CEST     Requested Delivery Date             
23-Jul-2011 12:09:00 CEST     Delivered to Consignee             mariusz
23-Jul-2011 10:37:00 CEST     Out for Delivery             
23-Jul-2011 09:09:00 CEST     Import Customs Release         AMSTERDAM, NETHERLANDS (AMS)


----------



## kingone (23 Juillet 2011)

Salut,
J'ai passer commande aujourd'hui de mon macbook pro 15 avec écran Hd anti-reflet.
Vivement qu'il arrive 
La livraison prend combien de temps environ ? 2 semaines ?


----------



## opidalo5 (23 Juillet 2011)

kingone a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai passer commande aujourd'hui de mon macbook pro 15 avec écran Hd anti-reflet.
> Vivement qu'il arrive
> La livraison prend combien de temps environ ? 2 semaines ?


Oui Si tout se passe bien
Congrats & Good luck


----------



## kingone (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci 
Mais le problème c'est qu'ils disent qu'il va arriver le 8 aout hors c'est le 8 aout que je part en vacance :/
Il y a pas moyen de faire un truc pour accélérer la livraison ? Ou même payer un supplément ?


----------



## simnico971 (24 Juillet 2011)

Non, pas à ma connaissance.
Avec un peu de chance il arrivera en avance, mon iPad 2 est arrivé avec 5 jours d'avance par exemple ^^

J'ai également commandé un MacBook Pro, un 15" option HD Glossy et HDD 500Go 7200 RPM : il devrait arriver le 28 et là il est toujours à Amsterdam (depuis 48h)...

Allez, on croise les doigts pour toi


----------



## kingone (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci.
j'ai pris le même que toi sauf que moi je suis rester sur du 5200 RPM je m&#8217;achèterais sans doute plus tard un 7200 RPM. Si je prend trop d'option sera trop long après ^^.
J&#8217;espère que j'aurais la même chance que ton ipad 2 
Tu la commander quand ton mac ?
ps: merci je croise les doigt pour le tiens aussi pour pas qu'il est de retard


----------



## simnico971 (24 Juillet 2011)

Le 14, et il est parti le 18


----------



## kingone (24 Juillet 2011)

Ok donc pour moi quasiment aucune chance a ceux qu'il arrive avant le 8 vu que toi ça t'aura pris plus de 10 jours. La livraison est estimer le 8 aout pour moi pile quand je part dégouter devrait attendre fin aout pour pouvoir enfin en profiter.


----------



## opidalo5 (24 Juillet 2011)

kingone a dit:


> Ok donc pour moi quasiment aucune chance a ceux qu'il arrive avant le 8 vu que toi ça t'aura pris plus de 10 jours. La livraison est estimer le 8 aout pour moi pile quand je part dégouter devrait attendre fin aout pour pouvoir enfin en profiter.



Sauf si tu pars a l'etranger, normalement tu devrais pouvoir changer l'adress de livraison apres le premier passage. Par contre il faudra avoir quelqu'un qui ouvre ta boite aux lettres pour te donner les infos de l'avis de passage.
Assure toi le delais que le livreur peut reserver ton colis, maivais surprise sera qu'il repart chez Apple car il l'ont garder 2 semaines sans contacte de ta parte.

(Excuses fautes de francais)


----------



## kingone (24 Juillet 2011)

Je part a l&#8217;étranger donc en dehors de la France
Il y aura mon père chez moi donc ce n'est pas un problème pour la réception du colis.


----------



## opidalo5 (25 Juillet 2011)

Status change sur Apple.
Livreur UPS + Numero de suivi.
Sur site UPS ils attendent recevoir le coli, puis le suivi sera en ligne.
Service standard, alors jusq'ua 5 jours. Reception prevu 27 Jul 2011 (sujet à changement) (2 jours d'avance sur le precedant date) 
oooohhhhhh!!!


----------



## darkiller10 (25 Juillet 2011)

Ça y est ! Le MacBook est parti de Chine 
Livraison prévu le 4 août... Arghhhhh j'en peux plus d'attendre !!!


----------



## kingone (25 Juillet 2011)

J&#8217;espère que ça sera comme toi oppidalo.
Mais bon la ma carte a était refuser j'ai du aller augmenter ma limiter qui était bloquer a 1700 au lieu de 1800 :/


----------



## opidalo5 (25 Juillet 2011)

kingone a dit:


> Jespère que ça sera comme toi oppidalo.
> Mais bon la ma carte a était refuser j'ai du aller augmenter ma limiter qui était bloquer a 1700 au lieu de 1800 :/


Tant que la commande c'est passer chez apple et t'as ta bon de commande ca devrait aller. Le plus long est l'attente de passer la douanne en arrivant a Amsterdam.

A voir la reactivite de UPS maintenant

Good luck!!!


----------



## kingone (25 Juillet 2011)

Oui mais ma commande est en attente de payement donc la pour l'instant ils font rien avec mais ma banque ma dit que je pourrais payer a partir de 17h


----------



## Maxime63 (25 Juillet 2011)

MacBookPro 15" 2.2ghz 4go 750go et ecran HD commandé le 23, prévu pour le 8 !


----------



## kingone (25 Juillet 2011)

Ils ont dit pareil que moi pour toi.
Tu a reçu le mail de confirmation ?


----------



## opiumdna (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si les macbook pro livrés avec Lion adoptent les touches Launchpad et Mission control ? J'étais prêt à faire ma commande mais j'ai annulé par doute.


----------



## opidalo5 (26 Juillet 2011)

opidalo5 a dit:


> Status change sur Apple.
> Livreur UPS + Numero de suivi.
> Sur site UPS ils attendent recevoir le coli, puis le suivi sera en ligne.
> Service standard, alors jusq'ua 5 jours. Reception prevu 27 Jul 2011 (sujet à changement) (2 jours d'avance sur le precedant date)
> oooohhhhhh!!!


YES!!!
Il est arriver a chilly Mazarin.
J'ai presque envie d'aller le chercher en rentrant de boulot ce soir. Quelqu'un sait si c'est possible?
Sinon, je risque de le ratter demain quand ils viennent pour le livraison car je travail 


*Shipment Progress**Location**Date**Local Time* *Activity*Chilly Mazarin,
France
26/07/2011 10:19 Arrival ScanBrussels,
Belgium
26/07/2011 6:11 Departure Scan
26/07/2011 0:49 Arrival ScanEindhoven,
Netherlands
25/07/2011 23:30 Departure Scan
25/07/2011 19:04 Origin ScanNetherlands
25/07/2011 21:04 Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

Contacte le centre UPS mais je crois qu'il faut au moins un passage pour pouvoir le récupérer à l'entrepôt.


----------



## opidalo5 (26 Juillet 2011)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Contacte le centre UPS mais je crois qu'il faut au moins un passage pour pouvoir le récupérer à l'entrepôt.


Merci, je vais essayer.


----------



## XciD69 (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous, je viens de voir ce post plutôt marrant sur la livraison des MBP, je suis dans l'attente de mon MBA je peux me joindre à vous 

Je suis allez sur le site Expeditors et ils disent : Origin Paris,France => Amsterdam NHL, 

Ca veut dire que la palette de MBA est arrivé à Paris ? et qu"elle part pour les Pays-Bas ?

http://expox.expeditors.com/expo/ExpoReport/GuestReport.jsp?reportID=61c0-9583d07

Si on peut m'éclairer 

Je me rapel il y a deux ans avoir attendu seulement 5 jours pour un MBP 13" Custom, C'est devenu un peu plus long a ce que je vois ...


----------



## simnico971 (28 Juillet 2011)

Le mien est arrivé hier, un jour d'avance ! Mais je ne l'ai pas entre les mains, je rentre le 31... J'ai hâte !!


----------



## opidalo5 (28 Juillet 2011)

Ouais le mien est arrivé hier 27 juillet avec 2 jours d'avance, mais avec une petite aventure.
J&#8217;ai suivi tout la nuit sur le site UPS, et j'ai vu à 6h21 Import Scan a Chilly Mazarin, (encore mais bon). Je me suis dit ça devrait arriver le matin, puis un peu après Destination scan. Youpeeee!
A 8h55 j'ai vu Delivered, mais ce n'était pas chez moi. Alors vérification de boite aux lettres, sonnette tous, mais rien et ça marche. Alors je suis parti pour le boulot. En arrivant 9h30, j'ai appelé UPS, et j'ai eu le plaisir de se faire annonce qu'il fallait venir chercher mon matos chez UPS suite certainement suite au changement d&#8217;instructions de livraison de la part d'expéditeur.
Super énerver j'ai appelé Apple pour voire pourquoi ils sont fait ça, mais ils n'étaient pas au courant d&#8217;un changement de mode de livraison, alors la nana nous a mis en conférence call avec UPS pour avoir des explications. 
Je donc dis à UPS de ne surtout pas changer le mode de livraison encore et j'aller venir cherche my precious tout seule comme un grande, car je ne voulais pas que ça soit reporte au lendemain pour encore essayer de faire livre.
12h30 je quitte le boulot en speed en voiture pour aller le chercher, et puis je reçois un appel de la part du livreur; il était devant chez moi et cherche à me joindre. :hein:Bref je lui ai dit de le laisser le colis avec la voisine super gentille, et je l'ai récupérai le soir.
A même temps Apple m'as promis une geste commercial de rembourser ma CB avec entre 50 et 70euros.
J'ai dû sorti hier soir alors j'ai pu juste faire les mise à jours en rentrant avant d'aller au lit, et j'espère pouvoir geeker un peu plus ce soir.
Elle est belle my precious, et une chose m'as déjà étonné en mettant la music c'est la qualité des hautparleurs intégrés.
J'ai téléchargé Lion en 3h sur Wi-Fi, fait tous les autres mises à jour, et commence à m'habituer.
Mon plan est de faire un Dual/Triple Boot Windows/Lion ou Windows/Snow Leopard/Lion, mais vraiment besoin de Windows.
Vous me trouverais ailleurs dans ce super forum, mais je vais jeter un coup d'&#339;il de temps en temps pour encourager les nouveaux arrivées tracker leur produits Apple

Best of luck

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------




simnico971 a dit:


> Le mien est arrivé hier, un jour d'avance ! Mais je ne l'ai pas entre les mains, je rentre le 31... J'ai hâte !!


Felicitations.


----------



## Maxime63 (28 Juillet 2011)

opiumdna a dit:


> Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si les macbook pro livrés avec Lion adoptent les touches Launchpad et Mission control ? J'étais prêt à faire ma commande mais j'ai annulé par doute.



Mac envoyé le 27 mais toujours pas de suivi UPS...tu en as un toi ?


----------



## simnico971 (31 Juillet 2011)

@Maxime63 :
Vu que ton Mac est personnalisé, ils vont te le fabriquer sur commande (ce qui devrait d'ailleurs déjà être fait).
Donc il va partir des usines chinoises, voilà pourquoi tu as 2 semaines de livraison.
Or, UPS ne s'en charge qu'après son arrivée et sa réception par Apple Europe (aux Pays-Bas je crois).
Entre temps, un transporteur lui fait faire le voyage : en général Syncreon (qui ne propose pas de suivi) ou Expeditors (qui propose un suivi). 
Tu peux avoir ces détails via l'Apple Store US : store.apple.com/us/ dans la rubrique de suivi de commande.

Tu n'auras le suivi UPS qu'entre 6 et 3 jours avant la livraison à ta porte.


----------



## Maxime63 (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci


----------



## Maxime63 (8 Août 2011)

C'est reçu...c'est.....BEAU !


----------



## Aurelsicoko (9 Août 2011)

Je viens à l'instant de commander mon futur Macbook Pro 15" i7 2.0Ghz, livraison prévue le 12 août !


----------



## Neils_31 (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous écris car concernant, le suivi d'un mac  air que j'ai acheté sur l'apple store, quelque chose de bizarre est  apparu sur UPS. Depuis quelques jours, le colis était arrivé sur la  plateforme-roissy en France (le 26, il avait été dédouané puis avait  fait Poland, Koeln, France) Dans la journée d'hier, le colis n'avait  pas bougé de cette plateforme, et ce matin, les informations de suivi  ont, comment dire, reculées (j'entends par là que les dernières info. du  suivi ont disparu, comme si elles avaient été supprimées), je me  retrouve à 4/5 étapes avant, à Koeln en Germany en dédouanement terminé  ??? Qué passa ? Certains d'entre vous ont déjà eu ça ?

Merci !


----------



## chardon13011 (11 Octobre 2011)

salut a tous, ne voulant pas creer un autre post j'actualise celui ci !! 
J"ai commandé mon MBP 13" dans sa configuration basique hier via apple on campus et depuis toujours rien quand je vais dans suivi de commande ça reste en "traitement de demande"...c'est normal ou je dois confirmer quelque chose ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Octobre 2011)

dès que tu as payé et que l'envoi est en cours tu n'as rien à valider sur le net ou quoi que ce soit juste attendre 

si tu as des raisons de croire qu'il y a erreur (mais je pense que tout est ok: c'est juste une phase en interne)
tu devrais appellé APPLE!


----------



## chardon13011 (11 Octobre 2011)

ben en fait il y avait effectivement un probleme, un conseiller apple m'a appelé un probleme avec la banque il m'a demander si les info donner sur le site était bien correcte j'ai confirmer et il a donc appeler lui meme ma banque pour regler le probleme et quelque heures apres j'ai recu le mail de confirmation un autre conseiller m'a appeler pour me dire que d'ici vendredi je l'aurais...

en gro pas mal le SAV d'apple lol


----------

